# Sono un vigliacco.



## Life is life (23 Giugno 2017)

Si sono un vigliacco, vi scrivo la mia storia, così potete comprendere quando sono stato vigliacco con tutti. 
Sono passati 17 anni da Quando sono andato via di casa , ho abbandonato tutti, mia moglie, i miei figli,   mio padre, mia madre , fratelli, sorelle, amici, i miei affetti, casa , macchina, tutto.
Il giorno che 17 anni fa’ sono andato via , era il giorno in cui nacque mia figlia , Alessandra .
Ho avuto il piacere di tenerla in braccio solo per qualche minuto,
Poi come un vigliacco sono andato via per sempre, abbandonando tutti, . Sono scappato come un criminale.
Ero del Sud Italia, ora lavoro qui da tanti anni, in Austria .
Ora vi scrivo da quando tutto è iniziato,
 conosco  mia moglie da quando sono nato.
Le nostre rispettive famiglie sono amici di infanzia , mio padre con mio suocero . E sono vicini di casa.
In oltre si sono sposati  lo stesso giorno, fecero una grade festa tutti insieme, immagino solo guardando le loro foto.
Siamo nati nello stesso anno, stesso mese, 12 giorni di differenza, prima lei, poi io. siamo sempre stati insieme, a giocare, scuola, pranzi, vacanze. Fino a quando a 16 anni mi sono dichiarato. E nato un amore indescrivibile tra noi .  Lei  ha continuato gli studi, e si era diplomata, io ho lavorato nella azienda di mio padre.
A 24 anni ci siamo sposati, e dopo due anni e nata Imma . La mia gioia 
Dopo il primo anno la mia piccola cresce, e mia moglie , trova un lavoro come impiegata. Un ottimo stipendio, oltre al mio , e decidiamo di comprare casa , il rapporto con mia moglie in questi anni e sempre stato unico , lo sempre apprezzata, sono sempre stato presente, aiutata, nelle faccende di casa ,  uscivano spesso soli, e a volte con amici, parenti, la nostra vita non è stata mai monotona, il sesso anche,
Senza tabù, piano piano abbiamo sempre scoperto nuove cose , insieme, eravamo completi, e c’è lo dicevamo sempre, eravamo unici.  sempre coccolata, mai una volta che uscivo di casa senza baciarla. Ci invidiavano come coppia. Anche i nostri genitori erano contenti nel vederci sempre affiatati. Abbiamo anche litigato , ma finiva sempre li per li.
Dopo 6 anni dalla nascita di Imma , mia moglie era incinta, al quarto mese di gravidanza,
Eravamo in villeggiatura casa al mare di proprietà dei suoi genitori.
Eravamo appena entrati  a casa, e mia moglie andò a farsi la doccia, 
In attesa , presi il suo notebook , in Stand-by, volevo ammazzare il tempo con qualche giochino, cera un e-mail aperta,  ( amore mio quando torni? Ho una voglia pazza di fare L amore con te.) e-mail   e partita dal suo ufficio dove lavora.
Sono crollato all’istante, ero diventato bianco, leggevo ogni singola lettera, non riuscivo a respirare, ho pianto, piangevo e guardavo quello schermo , volevo trattenermi, non volevo piangere.
Ho gridato Nooooo.
Lei esce dal bagno, non si era reso conto del perché, fin quando non vede il notebook e quello che ho letto.  Ho urlato perché mi hai fatto questo? Perché, perché, 
Piangeva ma non rispondeva alla domanda, diceva solo perdonami ti prego, in lacrime.
Davanti a mia figlia.
Nello stesso istante decido di andarmene , Lei non voleva lasciarmi andare, nello stato in cui ero, decise di venire con me. il viaggio di ritorno in auto, Lei voleva parlare, le dissi basta, c è nostra figlia!!!
E stato il viaggio più lungo della mia vita, ho impiegato 6 ore, dove ne avrebbero bastate 2.
Mi sono  fermato  in ogni stazione, andavo in bagno, per rinfrescarsi con acqua fredda. Sapevo che non ero in grado di guidare, ma lentamente arrivammo a destinazione.
Sono rimasto a casa , nessuno sapeva niente, e nessuno doveva sapere.
Ero e sono un uomo distrutto tutt’oggi.
Passa circa un mese, incominciamo a parlare, si era invaghito  di questo collega, e stato solo  una scappatella, non conta nulla per lei,
Ha ceduto alle sue avance, la curiosità di farlo con un altro,
Lei voleva già chiudere, ma lui insisteva, e durata circa 3 mesi.
Hanno avuto solo due rapporti .
Sono caduto in depressione, ho dovuto fare uso di farmaci, non mi riconoscevo più. in oltre ho messo anche in discussione la gravidanza
Cosi passarono i mesi, non lo più toccata, passavo tutto il tempo che avevo con mia figlia. Non ho voluto più parlare di questo con mia moglie. Mi ero chiuso in me stesso.
Anche a lavoro, non riuscivo più a concentrarmi, la notte per dormire ho dovuto usare tranquillanti, sempre più forti, mio padre non mi riconosceva più, ero scontroso con tutti. Mi mancavano le forze .
Arrivo il giorno della nascita di Alessandra , il nome che avevamo  già deciso, tempo prima.
Non ho voluto entrare in sala parto,
Fingendo di stare male. Entrò  sua madre . Quando nacque Alessandra, poco dopo, me la danno in braccio 
Solo per pochi minuti. Poi la pongo a fianco a mia moglie, e le dico vado un Po’ fuori mi manca l’aria qui, troppa gente. Le dieti un bacio in fronte, dopo tanti mesi che non lo sfiorata, guardandola notai che aveva gli occhi in lacrime , forse, aveva pensato che io l’avessi perdonata in quel giorno, ma non era così.
 Abbraccio per l’ultima volta mia figlia Imma, piccola mia, mi mancherai tanto, perdonami.
 prendo dei soldi  in banca  circa 5.000.000 milioni di lire , prendo un treno per Milano.
Ho sofferto tanto in quel treno, piangevo, ero vuoto,  non ce lo fatta a perdonare, avevo vergogna di tutti.
Sono stato in svizzera , ho trovato lavoro li.  Non ho voluto avere contatti con nessuno , sono sparito nel nulla, dopo due mesi chiamai la mia famiglia , sapevano già  tutto.
Mia moglie gli aveva raccontato tutto. Avevano creduto al peggio, mi dispiace , non ero in me. Così ogni tanto chiamavo la mia famiglia 1 volta mese, mi raccontavano della piccola Imma , e Alessandra, e di mia moglie che era pentita e supplicava   di rientrare.
Faceva troppo male ascoltare le parole della mia famiglia , finche le telefonate, si dilatano . 
Passarono quasi un anno, sul luogo di lavoro si presentano i poliziotti svizzeri e mi portarono in caserma ,
Dove mi spiegavano che la mia famiglia mi cercava , e loro volevano solo accettare se io ero consapevole. Mi dissero che loro dovevano avvertire le autorità italiane, che mi avevano rintracciato e che ero consenziente 
Mi  lasciarono subito dopo gli accertamenti
Due giorni dopo parto per l’Austria 
Qui trovo lavoro , con vitto e alloggio. 
Sono passati tanti anni, qui ho trovato molti amici, ho avuto anche delle piccole storie di solo sesso  altre volte pure a pagamento, sono sempre un uomo, per soddisfare le mie esigenze.
Tramite Facebook  dopo circa 8 anni della mia latitanza, vedo le mie piccole, all’epoca creai un profilo fake e con il tempo ho chiesto l’amicizia a mia moglie. 
Anche oggi continuo ogni tanto a parlare con lei del più e del meno come due amici virtuali , Lei è veramente pentita , ed da quando sono andato via lei non si è rifatta una vita con un altro. Mi ha raccontato la sua storia, mentre io piangevo dal altro lato. Ma non ho avuto il coraggio. Ricordate sono un vigliacco. E passato troppo tempo ormai. Se mi chiedete , la amo ? Si lo sempre amata, sono orgoglioso,
Ancora oggi, non lo perdonata, era in attesa, e sapere che ha fatto l’amore con l’altro , oltretutto senza protezioni. No. Non posso.
Non posso passarci sopra.  Sono orgoglioso, 
Molto orgoglioso, rimorsi?  tanti.
Avrei dovuto lasciare solo lei, i miei figli non meritavano questo. Neanche la mia famiglia, meritavano questo.
Sono andato via, perché anche se mi sarei separato, dovevo purtroppo avere sempre un dialogo con lei.
Ero costretto purtroppo a vederla,
E io non volevo più vederla, ne sentire il suo respiro. Volevo solo cancellare per sempre dalla mia vita. 
Ero talmente disperato che avevo pensato più di una volta, a togliermi la vita, lo so è vergognoso 
Scriverlo, e averlo pensato, 
Perché vi scrivo ? Perché 3 giorni fa’, mentre lavoravo , vedo mia figlia davanti a me. Imma , papà . Ci siamo stretti forte forte,
Non riuscivo più a staccarmi da lei,
Lei lo stesso, ho pianto abbiamo pianto insieme, i miei colleghi ignari non capivano cosa era successo .
Mi hanno dato 2 settimane di riposo ospitando anche mia figlia.
Dopo anni mia moglie aveva intuito che quel contatto Facebook ero io 
Ma non capivano dove fossi, finche attraverso foto che io ho pubblicato 
Fontane, monumenti, strade della città, e soprattutto varie foto del luogo dove lavoro.
Mia figlia sa tutto, ricorda anche il giorno che andammo via , dalle vacanze , non capiva perché era piccola , ma è rimasta  traumatizzata , lo ricorda come se fosse ieri. La mamma le spiego tutto quando si è fatta grande.
Abbiamo parlato tanto, quando mi sono perso , la mia famiglia.
Ora vuole che io ritorni a casa, non ha importanza se andare a casa sua o dei nonni.
Come faccio ? Con quale faccia mi devo presentare, come mi devo comportare con mia moglie? 
Ho abbandonato tutti. Mia figlia Alessandra, non la conosco! Cosa le dico? 
E poi Alessandra  è veramente mia figlia?
Cerco di fargli capire che li non è più il mio posto.
Ma lei  non vuole sentire ragioni.
E testarda. Dice che lei non tornerà a casa se non con me.
Non so cosa fare.
So che forse molti di voi non crederanno a quello che scrivo , 
Sembra assurdo, lo so.
Leggo questo forum dal 2012 , in cerca di una storia più o meno simile, non ho mai avuto il coraggio di scrivere, perché io già avevo scelto. Ora è diverso, non so cosa fare. Ho paura di tornare.
Sono molte le cose che non ho scritto, sono 17 anni in poche righe.
Anche qui all’estero. Ho dovuto continuare a prendere pillole per depressione, che è durato per due anni. Ma piano piano sono riuscito ad uscirne.
Insieme a Imma, sono venuti anche mio fratello è mia sorella.
Mia moglie, non ha voluto venire, 
Anche se il suo unico desiderio era quello di rivedermi, a preferito che sia io , senza pressioni a tornare a casa. Lei mi aspetterà sempre.
Nella mia testa frulla di nuovo il pensiero di scappare, ma non ce la faccio, questi tre giorni passati con mia figlia, non mi permettono di andare via.
A casa, nel mio paese non voglio tornare.
Aiutatemi a capire cosa è meglio secondo voi che siete all’esterno.


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2017)

fossi tuo padre, tuo fratello o anche solo un tuo amico ti avrei già riportato a casa a scarpate nel sedere, altro che stare 17 anni a nasconderti


----------



## Outdider (23 Giugno 2017)

Una storia commovente....il richiamo del sangue fa cose inimmaginabili. Sta a te decidere....al tuo posto io avrei già deciso, deciso per la famiglia....ciò non vuol dire decidere di stare con tua moglie, anche perchè, tu scrivi, si è rifatta una vita con un altro. Non ti puoi nascondere per sempre, tua figlia e la tua famiglia hanno diritto di viverti, lo vogliono, lo pretendono....puoi dargli torto?


----------



## Divì (23 Giugno 2017)

Ma in questi 17 anni hai contribuito al mantenimento delle figlie?

Chiedo .....


----------



## Homer (23 Giugno 2017)

Non commento....


----------



## infinity (23 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Una storia commovente....il richiamo del sangue fa cose inimmaginabili. Sta a te decidere....al tuo posto io avrei già deciso, deciso per la famiglia....ciò non vuol dire decidere di stare con tua moglie, anche perchè, tu scrivi, si è rifatta una vita con un altro. Non ti puoi nascondere per sempre, tua figlia e la tua famiglia hanno diritto di viverti, lo vogliono, lo pretendono....puoi dargli torto?


scusami, forse sbaglio!
Ma la moglie non si è fatto una nuova vita!
Lo sta ancora aspettando.


----------



## Outdider (23 Giugno 2017)

infinity ha detto:


> scusami, forse sbaglio!
> Ma la moglie non si è fatto una nuova vita!
> Lo sta ancora aspettando.


Scusate ho riletto ora la storia...scusate e mi scuso con l'autore della storia.


----------



## Lostris (23 Giugno 2017)

Sei stato debole.
Debole ed egoista. Hai privato le tue figlie di un padre perché non in grado di affrontare il tradimento di tua moglie.
Hai preferito scappare... e non la reazione di un momento, diciassette anni cazzo.
Una vita.
Hai perso l'indicibile perché hai ritenuto il dolore che hai provato più forte di qualsiasi tuo affetto. Diciassette anni che non ritorneranno più.

Non riesco a provare comprensione per te. Mi spiace per tutti coloro che hai abbandonato.

Una seconda incredibile occasione ti si è presentata davanti. 
Non tutti hanno questa fortuna.

Fai l'uomo e sii padre.


----------



## ipazia (23 Giugno 2017)

Life is life ha detto:


> Si sono un vigliacco, vi scrivo la mia storia, così potete comprendere quando sono stato vigliacco con tutti.
> Sono passati 17 anni da Quando sono andato via di casa , ho abbandonato tutti, mia moglie, i miei figli,   mio padre, mia madre , fratelli, sorelle, amici, i miei affetti, casa , macchina, tutto.
> Il giorno che 17 anni fa’ sono andato via , era il giorno in cui nacque mia figlia , Alessandra .
> Ho avuto il piacere di tenerla in braccio solo per qualche minuto,
> ...


Benvenuto 

Non pensi che per quanto tu ti sia mosso qui e là, non sei scappato in realtà?

E non perchè loro ti hanno cercato e trovato...ma perchè tu non ti sei mai mosso da dove hai lasciato.

Pensi esista un posto dove puoi trovare pace? 
(quella che probabilmente ti è mancata in questi anni)


----------



## infinity (23 Giugno 2017)

Io credo che sia ora di tornare a casa.
Non per tua moglie, se non vuoi.
Ma per la  famiglia, si.
17 anni non sono pochi, ti sei perso il meglio dei tuoi figli, ma sei sempre in tempo per continuare.  Per i figli, per la tua famiglia,
Se non riesci a perdonare tua moglie, va bene, separatevi ,  ma per quando tempo credi di restare lontano ? Prima o poi dovrai tornare, e più il tempo passa e peggio è!
Torna a casa con tua figlia.


----------



## FataIgnorante (23 Giugno 2017)

C'è qualcosa che non mi quadra!


----------



## oriente70 (23 Giugno 2017)

Ispettore cosa non le quadra??


----------



## Mat78 (23 Giugno 2017)

Hai fatto un errore enorme. Hai abbandonato le tue figlie e la tua famiglia. Hai sottratto a te ed ai tuoi figli 17 anni. Hai perso le cose più belle che un figlio ti può dare. Dovevi lasciare lei non  loro. Ora ritorna a casa dai figli e dai tuoi parenti, con lei vedi tu. Per me un tradimento è un tradimento.


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Benvenuto
> 
> Non pensi che per quanto tu ti sia mosso qui e là, non sei scappato in realtà?
> 
> ...


Concordo
Penso pure che i suoi problemi non erano solo limitati ai psicofarmaci.
Faccio la domanda diretta forse è meglio:
hi abusato nel periodo della scoperta e successiva anche di Alcool???????


----------



## Frithurik (23 Giugno 2017)

Rientra a casa, hai mai pensato alla vita della figlia piccola che non ha mai conosciuto suo padre?
Come si sente e come si e sentita sapere che e' stata abbandonata.
Si sei un vigliacco, pensa adesso a rimediare.
Quanti anni hai adesso?


----------



## oriente70 (23 Giugno 2017)

Ognuno reagisce come meglio gi pare ... Se all'epoca ha ritenuto giusto tagliare i ponti scelte sue ...ora però visto che ha dei figli che lo hanno trovato È giusto che li accontenti ...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Giugno 2017)

La storia è commovente e mi sembra vera.
Io non lo condannerei: invece di distruggere tutto quello che ha intorno, come fanno molti, è andato via lui.
A questo punto non tornerei, ma non fuggirei nemmeno più.
Insomma, dai alle due ragazze un posto dove trovarti.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Giugno 2017)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> C'è qualcosa che non mi quadra!


L'unica cosa che non quadra è la moglie che accetta l'amicizia e chatta con un profilo fake.


----------



## fulminato (23 Giugno 2017)

Life is life ha detto:


> Si sono un vigliacco, vi scrivo la mia storia, così potete comprendere quando sono stato vigliacco con tutti.
> Sono passati 17 anni da Quando sono andato via di casa , ho abbandonato tutti, mia moglie, i miei figli,   mio padre, mia madre , fratelli, sorelle, amici, i miei affetti, casa , macchina, tutto.
> Il giorno che 17 anni fa’ sono andato via , era il giorno in cui nacque mia figlia , Alessandra .
> Ho avuto il piacere di tenerla in braccio solo per qualche minuto,
> ...



No, per me non sei un vigliacco. Hai semplicemente seguito il tuo istinto, sei stato tradito dalla donna che amavi piu' della tua vita, ti sei trovato a gestire un grande dolore e la paternita' di una bambina che non eri certo fosse tua. 
Per te e' stata piu' dura di tutti quelli che hai lasciato dentro questa storia, a loro almeno sono rimasti gli affetti.


----------



## francoff (23 Giugno 2017)

17 anni e passa orsono non esistevano i notebook....e neppure la linea dati mobile...


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> 17 anni e passa orsono non esistevano i notebook....e neppure la linea dati mobile...


veramente????? ma sta diventando un covo di fake questo posto.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2017)

Pirandello ci fa un baffo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> 17 anni e passa orsono non esistevano i notebook....e neppure la linea dati mobile...


ma ingegnere com'è attento!!!!  Io ero  rimasta colpita anche dai 5000000. Ma che gente ......invece di essere partecipe alla storia, ci siamo persi nel cose materiali.


----------



## francoff (23 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma ingegnere com'è attento!!!!  Io ero  rimasta colpita anche dai 5000000. Ma che gente ......invece di essere partecipe alla storia, ci siamo persi nel cose materiali.



altrimenti sarei un architetto... o un filosofo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Giugno 2017)

Nel 2000 i notebook c'erano ma avevano prezzi folli. Qualcuno li aveva per il lavoro.
Più rara la connessione Internet nella casa delle vacanze, dei genitori poi: quella fascia di età neanche sapeva cosa fosse Internet, figuriamoci metterla nella casa delle vacanze.
Al limite possiamo presumere che si tratti di una mail vecchia. Ma vuoi che una persona sia così poco accorta?


----------



## francoff (23 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Nel 2000 i notebook c'erano ma avevano prezzi folli. Qualcuno li aveva per il lavoro.
> Più rara la connessione Internet nella casa delle vacanze, dei genitori poi: quella fascia di età neanche sapeva cosa fosse stato Internet, figuriamoci metterla nella casa delle vacanze.
> Al limite possiamo presumere che si tratti di una mail vecchia. Ma vuoi che una persona sia così poco accorta?



c erano palmaroni che costavano una follia, non c erano i notebook.....il primo iphone nel 2006 o 2007 l ipod nel 2003 o 2004.....ma di che stiamo parlando? se poi intendi pc portatili è una altra cosa....c erano....ma non per l uso che ne ha descritto lui....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> c erano palmaroni che costavano una follia, non c erano i notebook.....il primo iphone nel 2006 o 2007 l ipod nel 2003 o 2004.....ma di che stiamo parlando?


Il notebook è il computer portatile.


----------



## Divì (23 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> altrimenti sarei un architetto... o un filosofo


Stia calmo ingegnere. Andiamoci piano con gli insulti


----------



## zagor (23 Giugno 2017)

Si distinguevano i notebook anche dallo schermo,che poteva essere a lcd bianco e nero, o a colori o a colori retroilluminato, (il più costoso). Il processore era il vecchissimo 486 di intel. La lira ebbe corso legale fino al 2002, dunque, 17 anni fa l'euro non esisteva. Le linne dati mobili esistono da molto più di 17 anni. I vecchi modem trasmettevano a 7200, 14.400, 28800 kbaud. Una lentezza esasperante che rendeva internet un'esperienza a bassissima risoluzione, con poche foto, niente filmati e talvolta qualche musichetta stridula simile alle vecchie suonerie dei cellulari. Un'esperienza comunque esaltante......


----------



## oriente70 (23 Giugno 2017)

Confermo che nei bellissimi anni 90 io avevo un notebook Dell' con connessione dati GPRS con Omnitel ..vecchia Olivetti ..con cellulare Sony Ericsson.  Bei tempi


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> Si distinguevano i notebook anche dallo schermo,che poteva essere a lcd bianco e nero, o a colori o a colori retroilluminato, (il più costoso). Il processore era il vecchissimo 486 di intel. La lira ebbe corso lenale fino al 2002, dunque, 17 anni fa l'euro non esisteva.


Infatti parla di lire.


----------



## francoff (23 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Il notebook è il computer portatile.



infatti ho corretto il mio post ...aggiungendo quello che hai scritto....ma l uso era ben diverso di quello descritto dal tipo....poi se ci credi a quello che scrive divertiti pure....


----------



## francoff (23 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Stia calmo ingegnere. Andiamoci piano con gli insulti



pensavo a te mentre ho scritto


----------



## Divì (23 Giugno 2017)

Io nel 2001 ho messo la banda larga..... in casa.


----------



## francoff (23 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Confermo che nei bellissimi anni 90 io avevo un notebook Dell' con connessione dati GPRS con Omnitel ..vecchia Olivetti ..con cellulare Sony Ericsson.  Bei tempi



infatti erano strumenti di lavoro....chi cavolo cazzeggiava come ora che quegli strumenti?


----------



## Divì (23 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> pensavo a te mentre ho scritto


Non avevo dubbi. Sono autoironica


----------



## francoff (23 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi. Sono autoironica


----------



## Divì (23 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> infatti erano strumenti di lavoro....chi cavolo cazzeggiava come ora che quegli strumenti?


Io iniziai il cazzeggio nel 2002: newsgroups, chat, mail. Ma con un desktop. Il notebook e il portatile sono arrivati (per lavoro) dopo.


----------



## francoff (23 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Io iniziai il cazzeggio nel 2002: newsgroups, chat, mail. Ma con un desktop. Il notebook e il portatile sono arrivati (per lavoro) dopo.


   ok


----------



## oriente70 (23 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> infatti erano strumenti di lavoro....chi cavolo cazzeggiava come ora che quegli strumenti?


Non ti alterare io ho avuto la fortuna di permettermi quella tecnologia "giocando" in borsa . E ho conosciuto molte persone che in quel periodo si attrezzarono con i notebook


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Giugno 2017)

Il "vigliacco" è scapato anche dal forum.


----------



## Divì (23 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ok


Ti stavo dando ragione, se non si era capito. 17 anni fa la tecnologia esisteva ma non per tutti. Per i filosofi sì


----------



## oriente70 (23 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il "vigliacco" è scapato anche dal forum.


Allora non vuole cambiare


----------



## francoff (23 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ti stavo dando ragione, se non si era capito. 17 anni fa la tecnologia esisteva ma non per tutti. Per i filosofi sì



sei fantasticamente UNICA !!:cincin:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2017)

Life is life ha detto:


> Si sono un vigliacco, vi scrivo la mia storia, così potete comprendere quando sono stato vigliacco con tutti.
> Sono passati 17 anni da Quando sono andato via di casa , ho abbandonato tutti, mia moglie, i miei figli,   mio padre, mia madre , fratelli, sorelle, amici, i miei affetti, casa , macchina, tutto.
> Il giorno che 17 anni fa’ sono andato via , era il giorno in cui nacque mia figlia , Alessandra .
> Ho avuto il piacere di tenerla in braccio solo per qualche minuto,
> ...


Torna dalle tue figlie...torna dai tuoi familiari 
Non sei costretto a tornare da lei
Benvenuto


----------



## JON (23 Giugno 2017)

Life is life ha detto:


> Si sono un vigliacco, vi scrivo la mia storia, così potete comprendere quando sono stato vigliacco con tutti.
> Sono passati 17 anni da Quando sono andato via di casa , ho abbandonato tutti, mia moglie, i miei figli,   mio padre, mia madre , fratelli, sorelle, amici, i miei affetti, casa , macchina, tutto.
> Il giorno che 17 anni fa’ sono andato via , era il giorno in cui nacque mia figlia , Alessandra .
> Ho avuto il piacere di tenerla in braccio solo per qualche minuto,
> ...


A tuo modo, come tanti, hai avuto quella reazione di rifiuto al tradimento. Del tutto comprensibile.
Non mi permetto minimamente di biasimarti per questo, tuttavia quello che ti si può contestare è il fatto che potevi fare meglio di come hai fatto.

Potevi trovare una soluzione che non penalizzasse oltremodo le bambine. Scusa, ma sinceramente non capisco come hai fatto a sopravvivere tutto questo tempo sapendo che le tue figlie tiravano avanti senza di te e il tuo supporto. Per quanto tu possa comprendere il peso della tua fuga in tutto questo, non credo riuscirai mai a comprendere fino in fondo i sentimenti delle tue, ormai, ragazze.

Se le deludi ora, allora stai certo che non avrai più possibilità. Perché se non dimostri loro che le ami, loro getteranno la spugna e ti vedranno come un caso perso. Io penso che questa è la tua ultima possibilità, pur considerando i problemi che hai passato, non puoi sottrarti ancora a quelle che sono tue responsabilità.

Io penso che una soluzione idonea riuscirai a trovarla.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> infatti ho corretto il mio post ...aggiungendo quello che hai scritto....ma l uso era ben diverso di quello descritto dal tipo....poi se ci credi a quello che scrive divertiti pure....


Precisavo, per il resto concordo con te


----------



## Mat78 (23 Giugno 2017)

Ma scusate io ricordo che fine anni 90 inizio 2000 io avevo internet a 56k. Giocavo online  ed inviavo e ricevevo e-mail.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma scusate io ricordo che fine anni 90 inizio 2000 io avevo internet a 56k. Giocavo online  ed inviavo e ricevevo e-mail.


Con un portatile nella casetta al mare?


----------



## insane (23 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Con un portatile nella casetta al mare?


Primo "portatile" se non ricordo male nel '98 o poco dopo (dell'azienda di famiglia non mio..), un chiodo spaventoso rispetto agli standard attuali, P166MX con mi pare 64MB di ram, 20GB HD. Autonomia mezz'ora, peso 4-5 kg minimo, niente wifi ovviamente, neanche esisteva. Pagato come un appartamento 

Uno che nel 2000 aveva addirittura 2 portatili (uno lui e l'altro la moglie se non capisco male) sarebbe possibile se sti qua fossero del settore, ma e' un long shot di quelli forti.

Concordo che sto qua o e' un fake o ha esagerato...


----------



## nina (23 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> 17 anni e passa orsono non esistevano i notebook....e neppure la linea dati mobile...


In effetti...


----------



## stany (23 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Una storia commovente....il richiamo del sangue fa cose inimmaginabili. Sta a te decidere....al tuo posto io avrei già deciso, deciso per la famiglia....ciò non vuol dire decidere di stare con tua moglie, anche perchè, tu scrivi, si è rifatta una vita con un altro. Non ti puoi nascondere per sempre, tua figlia e la tua famiglia hanno diritto di viverti, lo vogliono, lo pretendono....puoi dargli torto?


NON si è rifatta una vita.....


----------



## Outdider (23 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> NON si è rifatta una vita.....


Se leggi mi sono già scusato per l'errore.


----------



## Outdider (23 Giugno 2017)

Il dolore può essere talmente forte da desiderare solo di scappare. La storia è vera? E' falsa? Comunque sia è un punto su cui discutere.


----------



## stany (23 Giugno 2017)

G





francoff ha detto:


> 17 anni e passa orsono non esistevano i notebook....e neppure la linea dati mobile...


Azz... Gli ingegneri usano il cervello! Io ho rilevato qualche incongruenza ma non sapevo che i Tablet (notebook meglio) non ci fossero ancora nel 2000....Ma internet però....mah! Se è così ci troviamo al cospetto di un mitomane esterofilo.


----------



## stany (23 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Nel 2000 i notebook c'erano ma avevano prezzi folli. Qualcuno li aveva per il lavoro.
> Più rara la connessione Internet nella casa delle vacanze, dei genitori poi: quella fascia di età neanche sapeva cosa fosse Internet, figuriamoci metterla nella casa delle vacanze.
> Al limite possiamo presumere che si tratti di una mail vecchia. Ma vuoi che una persona sia così poco accorta?


Il primo portatile per mio figlio nel 2003 lo pagai unmilioneseicentomilalire.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Il primo portatile per mio figlio nel 2003 lo pagai unmilioneseicentomilalire.


Nel mio ufficio ne comprammo uno buono nel 2000: oltre i cinque milioni il prezzo.


----------



## stany (23 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Confermo che nei bellissimi anni 90 io avevo un notebook Dell' con connessione dati GPRS con Omnitel ..vecchia Olivetti ..con cellulare Sony Ericsson.  Bei tempi





stany ha detto:


> Il primo portatile per mio figlio nel 2003 lo pagai unmilioneseicentomilalire.


Correggo.....1600 euro....
Ne ho ereditato uno di Dell 11" Anni fa.....Pentium 2 (credo fosse del 2000).


----------



## infinity (23 Giugno 2017)

*Hp*

Io mi ricordo che nel 2000, 2001, comprai un hp e pagai 800.000 lire aveva il modem all'interno a 56 k. E floppy disk è non ricordo quanti mega era hardisk


----------



## stany (23 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il "vigliacco" è scapato anche dal forum.


Ce l'hai come fissa : scapato (scopato), sempre li finisci....


----------



## stany (23 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Primo "portatile" se non ricordo male nel '98 o poco dopo (dell'azienda di famiglia non mio..), un chiodo spaventoso rispetto agli standard attuali, P166MX con mi pare 64MB di ram, 20GB HD. Autonomia mezz'ora, peso 4-5 kg minimo, niente wifi ovviamente, neanche esisteva. Pagato come un appartamento
> 
> Uno che nel 2000 aveva addirittura 2 portatili (uno lui e l'altro la moglie se non capisco male) sarebbe possibile se sti qua fossero del settore, ma e' un long shot di quelli forti.
> 
> Concordo che sto qua o e' un fake o ha esagerato...


Ripensandoci non credo....del resto dice che sia la sua che quella di sua moglie erano famiglie facoltose.....


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ce l'hai come fissa : scapato (scopato), sempre li finisci....


Azz' io? E tu che correggi a modo tuo non è fissa è mobile?


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Giugno 2017)

Don perply anche su questo 3D pensaci tu


----------



## Life is life (23 Giugno 2017)

Buona sera ,
Chiedo scusa a tutti , il tempo a disposizione e poco, ho letto solo la prima pagina, siete in tanti e vi risponderò a tutti. Parlo con mia sorella e mio fratello, mi stanno raccomandando 17 anni persi.
Mia figlia non mi lascia un attimo.ho promesso che non sarei più andato via.
Sono tante le cose che dovrei scrivere, 
Ma non è il momento.
Domani pomeriggio vengono qui i miei genitori, i miei suoceri, e soprattutto vedrò e abbraccierò per la seconda volta,  Alessandra 
Sarà un altra giornata emozionante .
Non penso che in questi giorni entrerò nel forum, vi aggiornerò .
Grazie a tutti. 
Buona notte.


----------



## Outdider (23 Giugno 2017)

Life is life ha detto:


> Buona sera ,
> Chiedo scusa a tutti , il tempo a disposizione e poco, ho letto solo la prima pagina, siete in tanti e vi risponderò a tutti. Parlo con mia sorella e mio fratello, mi stanno raccomandando 17 anni persi.
> Mia figlia non mi lascia un attimo.ho promesso che non sarei più andato via.
> Sono tante le cose che dovrei scrivere,
> ...


Goditi la tua famiglia


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Il dolore può essere talmente forte da desiderare solo di scappare. La storia è vera? E' falsa? Comunque sia è un punto su cui discutere.


 si dalla moglie ma non abbandonare le figlie. Mi sembra eccessivo. Sparire e resistere senza vederle, egoismo puro. Per me, poi ognuno è fatto a suo modo


----------



## Outdider (24 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si dalla moglie ma non abbandonare le figlie. Mi sembra eccessivo. Sparire e resistere senza vederle, egoismo puro. Per me, poi ognuno è fatto a suo modo


In effetti mi son dimenticato il punto interrogativo dopo scappare .


----------



## Piperita (24 Giugno 2017)

Quando il dolore diventa insopportabile si può decidere impulsivamente di scappare. C'è chi scappa realmente e chi scappa nella depressione, è sempre un modo per non affrontare la realtà ma non per cattiva volontà ma per mancanza di forze.


----------



## Outdider (24 Giugno 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quando il dolore diventa insopportabile si può decidere impulsivamente di scappare. C'è chi scappa realmente e chi scappa nella depressione, è sempre un modo per non affrontare la realtà ma non per cattiva volontà ma per mancanza di forze.


 Ginevra fa una considerazione giusta, ci sono dei figli. Va bene la seconda di cui è dubbioso, ma Imma....il suo tesoro. Non so...non so se avrei rinunciato a mia figlia/e per scappare da mia moglie...o perlomeno avrei fatto in modo di vederla di nascosto, mi sarei informato. Non so, ognuno è diverso quindi non mi sento di condannarlo ma nemmeno d'assolverlo.


----------



## trilobita (24 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ginevra fa una considerazione giusta, ci sono dei figli. Va bene la seconda di cui è dubbioso, ma Imma....il suo tesoro. Non so...non so se avrei rinunciato a mia figlia/e per scappare da mia moglie...o perlomeno avrei fatto in modo di vederla di nascosto, mi sarei informato. Non so, ognuno è diverso quindi non mi sento di condannarlo ma nemmeno d'assolverlo.


Forse mancano informazioni.
Perché non ha potuto riprovare con sua moglie?
Forse perché lei voleva continuare a lavorare nello stesso posto e quindi a frequentare l'amante?
Perché non richiede il DNA per la seconda figlia?
Quando ci si separa,se non ci sono figli,si dice che è una fortuna.
Ma nei casi come questo,è doppia,perché oltre a non far soffrire persone innocenti,non si è costretti ad aver rapporti per il resto della vita con il coniuge che si vorrebbe cancellare.


----------



## Frithurik (24 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Forse mancano informazioni.
> Perché non ha potuto riprovare con sua moglie?
> Forse perché lei voleva continuare a lavorare nello stesso posto e quindi a frequentare l'amante?
> *Perché non richiede il DNA per la seconda figlia?*
> ...


Perche' non lo chiede alla moglie?
Poi decidera' il da farsi.


----------



## trilobita (24 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Perche' non lo chiede alla moglie?
> Poi decidera' il da farsi.


Presumo perché non si fiderebbe della risposta,scontata,che la figlia è sua e non dell'amante.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Perche' non lo chiede alla moglie?
> Poi decidera' il da farsi.


magari neanche la moglie lo sa


----------



## Mat78 (24 Giugno 2017)

Comunque dovrebbe chiedere il DNA della seconda e a questo punto anche della prima. Magari il vizio l'ha sempre avuto. E poi decidere cosa farne della moglie.


----------



## oriente70 (24 Giugno 2017)

Per me ha fatto bene ad andarsene .... I figli non hanno vissuto in una famiglia dove c'erano degli attriti ... Sì è sacrificato per il quieto vivere dei figli....  La figlia ha saputo dopo cosa era accaduto .. si è vero non li ha aiutati economicamente ... Forse perché sapeva che la moglie avrebbe avuto una mano dalla famiglia o per fargli pesare quello che aveva distrutto .... 
Non direi che è un vigliacco ma uno che ha trovato una soluzione a lui congeniale .... Hai rotto il vaso e mo i cocci te li rimonti  te ....


----------



## Frithurik (24 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Presumo perché non si fiderebbe della risposta,scontata,che la figlia è sua e non dell'amante.


Sempre che la storia sia vera, questa donna dopo 17 anni dovrebbe dilrle la verita', se come dice lui l'ha sempre aspettato, ed e intenzione sua di riprendersi a casa il marito, poi non l'ho so.


----------



## FataIgnorante (24 Giugno 2017)

E' spettacolare notare che molti si soffermano sul post iniziale e commentano senza avere idea che il tizio sia stato smascherato.
Nel 2000 non esisteva il wi-fi e la Lan non era a portata di tutti. C'era il Blackberry, ed io chattavo ancora a 56k, erano usciti i primi Pentium.
L'avevo detto che c'era qualcosa che non quadrava! L'impalcatura della storia non regge e i dettagli fanno il resto!


----------



## ipazia (24 Giugno 2017)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E' spettacolare notare che molti si soffermano sul post iniziale e commentano senza avere idea che il tizio sia stato smascherato.
> Nel 2000 non esisteva il wi-fi e la Lan non era a portata di tutti. C'era il Blackberry, ed io chattavo ancora a 56k, erano usciti i primi Pentium.
> L'avevo detto che c'era qualcosa che non quadrava! L'impalcatura della storia non regge e i dettagli fanno il resto!


Le storie vivono a prescindere da chi le ha create, a prescindere anche dal loro essere veritiere o meno, vivono in chi le legge e le digerisce per se stesso...è questo il bello del raccontare storie. 

Che sia un fake o meno, conta pochissimo per quanto mi riguarda, potenzialmente siamo tutti fake, in primis di noi stessi 

Ma le storie...le storie sono belle e regalano cose

Pensa che io un tipo del genere, per lavoro, l'ho conosciuto...era sparito da una cosa come 16 anni dalla sua famiglia, documenti inesistenti, una storia di vita affascinante e meravigliosa e orrifica, pur nel suo essere delirante e molto probabilmente molto, molto aggiustata strada facendo per permettergli di vivere il presente...quando l'ho incontrato io era a fine vita, segnato e malato...mi aveva molto affascinata e avevo considerato un onore poter raccogliere i suoi racconti, veri o falsi che fossero, erano espressione di quel che lui era in quel momento 

Le storie a volte non sono che asce di guerra da disseppellire (cit) altre volte sono brandelli di pace...altre ancora semplice piacere di raccontare...

Mi piacciono le storie...


----------



## Skorpio (24 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le storie vivono a prescindere da chi le ha create, a prescindere anche dal loro essere veritiere o meno, vivono in chi le legge e le digerisce per se stesso...è questo il bello del raccontare storie.
> 
> Che sia un fake o meno, conta pochissimo per quanto mi riguarda, potenzialmente siamo tutti fake, in primis di noi stessi
> 
> ...


Un tempo io pensavo a una persona interessante come a una persona che avesse storie interessanti da raccontare

Per cui.. una persona che aveva una vita semplice e lineare, in pratica non aveva nulla di interessante da raccontare

Oggi io ho capito che x me non è tanto la storia in se ad essere interessante (e di riflesso il protagonista che ne racconta) ma il modo con cui ne racconta.

Ed è per questo che trovo a volte storie dai risvolti avvincenti assolutamente sbadiglievoli

E storie vuote di particolari avvincenti assolutamente affascinanti

Un po' come le barzellette

Anche la barzelletta più spassosa, se non la si sa raccontare, lascia il muso lungo


----------



## Outdider (24 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Forse mancano informazioni.
> Perché non ha potuto riprovare con sua moglie?
> Forse perché lei voleva continuare a lavorare nello stesso posto e quindi a frequentare l'amante?
> Perché non richiede il DNA per la seconda figlia?
> ...


Trilo la storia è complessa, spetta all'autore spiegare il perchè ed il percome....il resto sono cose campate in aria. Aspettiamo che ci spieghi.


----------



## Piperita (24 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ginevra fa una considerazione giusta, ci sono dei figli. Va bene la seconda di cui è dubbioso, ma Imma....il suo tesoro. Non so...non so se avrei rinunciato a mia figlia/e per scappare da mia moglie...o perlomeno avrei fatto in modo di vederla di nascosto, mi sarei informato. Non so, ognuno è diverso quindi non mi sento di condannarlo ma nemmeno d'assolverlo.


Infatti ho parlato di impulso, poi dopo un pò di tempo si ritorna sui propri passi, di solito.
Evidentemente lui ci ha messo più del solito a smettere di soffrire e poi non è più riuscito a rientrare nella propria vita o non  ha voluto.


----------



## mistral (24 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Con un portatile nella casetta al mare?


Nella casetta al mare spesso esisteva la linea telefonica perché i cellulari su larga scala erano agli albori.Chi aveva necessità di internet attaccava ad essa un modem 56k e scaricava mail .
Mi pare abbia scritto che avessero un'azienda di famiglia ,quindi possibile che avessero un laptop.
Io mio primo notebook è stato un fujitsi siemens comprato nel 1997 a 2.500.000 lire


----------



## ipazia (24 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un tempo io pensavo a una persona interessante come a una persona che avesse storie interessanti da raccontare
> 
> Per cui.. una persona che aveva una vita semplice e lineare, in pratica non aveva nulla di interessante da raccontare
> 
> ...


Sai che io penso che le persone abbiano tutte delle storie interessanti da raccontare, a prescindere dal tipo di vita che svolgono apparentemente

La vita soggettiva, interna, di ogni individuo è, io credo, ben più variegata e profonda di quel che appare in superficie

Se no sarebbe come ridurre l'operaio che lavora in linea al solo essere operaio della linea...ma quella è solo una funzione che svolge, non è ciò che è...è solo una rappresentazione per il mondo...se ci si cade dentro diventa anche una rappresentazione di sè, e anche questa è una storia affascinante, a guardarci bene

Non so se mi sto spiegando 

A me piace ascoltare le storie, mi piace ritrovarci dentro pezzi che riguardano anche me, anche soltanto di striscio

Quelle in cui non ho Riconoscimento di me, brutto a dirsi probabilmente, ma mi interessano ad un livello più intellettuale, più mentale...sono le storie che poi mi muoiono dentro, per certi versi...diventando, dopo tutto il giro, interessanti proprio perchè mi sono morte dentro

Insomma...le storie sono proprio belle 

E sono sempre molto grata quando qualcuno ne concede la narrazione...quando è diretta a me in particolare, raccontata a me per me, mi sembra un qualcosa di molto prezioso, di cui avere gran Cura, a prescindere dalla storia in sè


----------



## Outdider (24 Giugno 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Infatti ho parlato di impulso, poi dopo un pò di tempo si ritorna sui propri passi, di solito.
> Evidentemente lui ci ha messo più del solito a smettere di soffrire e poi non è più riuscito a rientrare nella propria vita o non  ha voluto.


Anche questa potrebbe essere un idea ma alla fin fine che abbiamo? Solo il racconto su cui discutere e fare delle ipotesi e 0, o quasi, spiegazioni da parte dell'autore. Sto aspettando che sia più presente alla discussione per porgli delle domande.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai che io penso che le persone abbiano tutte delle storie interessanti da raccontare, a prescindere dal tipo di vita che svolgono apparentemente
> 
> La vita soggettiva, interna, di ogni individuo è, io credo, ben più variegata e profonda di quel che appare in superficie
> 
> ...


È proprio così..

E nell'ultima cosa che hai scritto risiede (credo) il motivo x cui non riesco ne mai riuscirò a leggere un libro..


----------



## ipazia (24 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È proprio così..
> 
> E nell'ultima cosa che hai scritto risiede (credo) il motivo x cui non riesco ne mai riuscirò a leggere un libro..


Io a volte, invece, preferisco un buon libro...

I Doni preziosi sono una responsabilità, la Cura è una responsabilità, non sempre ne ho il desiderio o lo spazio necessario

I libri sono leggeri, dedicati a chiunque e possono essere dedicati a sè da sè...sono dediche che mi piace farmi, come coccole da me per me 

Insomma...mi sa che ho tratti promiscui pure a questo livello :facepalm::carneval::rotfl::diavoletto:


----------



## spleen (24 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io a volte, invece, preferisco un buon libro...
> 
> I Doni preziosi sono una responsabilità, la Cura è una responsabilità, non sempre ne ho il desiderio o lo spazio necessario
> 
> ...


Una volta pensavo che solo solo i romanzi sapessero coccolare.
Adesso so che anche alcuni saggi sanno trasportarmi lontano......


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai che io penso che le persone abbiano tutte delle storie interessanti da raccontare, a prescindere dal tipo di vita che svolgono apparentemente
> 
> La vita soggettiva, interna, di ogni individuo è, io credo, ben più variegata e profonda di quel che appare in superficie
> 
> ...


Ho i lucciconi....


----------



## trilobita (24 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai che io penso che le persone abbiano tutte delle storie interessanti da raccontare, a prescindere dal tipo di vita che svolgono apparentemente
> 
> La vita soggettiva, interna, di ogni individuo è, io credo, ben più variegata e profonda di quel che appare in superficie
> 
> ...


Mah,dipende dal tipo di storie.
Per esempio,mi annoiano quelle leggere,rilassanti.
Preferisco le storie tese..


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mah,dipende dal tipo di storie.
> Per esempio,mi annoiano quelle leggere,rilassanti.
> Preferisco le storie tese..


Per essere in tema. Tese, teso


----------



## Skorpio (24 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> I Doni preziosi sono una responsabilità, la Cura è una responsabilità, non sempre ne ho il desiderio o lo spazio necessario
> 
> :


Eh.. giustissimo.. 

Ma sai.. la responsabilità alla fine, per me è una calamita storica... Anche se oggi diversamente da ieri ho più chiari i connotati della calamita, e sto non di rado un passettino più indietro

Ma bisognerebbe a questo punto parlassi di storie di rospi e di principi... :carneval:

E sarebbe un discorso troppo lungo.... :rotfl:

E la notte è troppo corta x perdersi nelle fiabe.. :carneval:


----------



## trilobita (24 Giugno 2017)

Belle le storie di antichi magneti...


----------



## Paolo78mi (26 Giugno 2017)

Life is life ha detto:


> Si sono un vigliacco, vi scrivo la mia storia, così potete comprendere quando sono stato vigliacco con tutti.
> Sono passati 17 anni da Quando sono andato via di casa , ho abbandonato tutti, mia moglie, i miei figli,   mio padre, mia madre , fratelli, sorelle, amici, i miei affetti, casa , macchina, tutto.
> Il giorno che 17 anni fa’ sono andato via , era il giorno in cui nacque mia figlia , Alessandra .
> Ho avuto il piacere di tenerla in braccio solo per qualche minuto,


Io mi sono fermato a queste poche righe ...sono solo 5 ... il resto secondo me NON CONTA, passa in secondo PIANO...
Se posso dire la mia...
DISAPPROVO il tuo comportamento....
Puttana eva che coraggio che hai !!!


----------



## Life is life (26 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Una storia commovente....il richiamo del sangue fa cose inimmaginabili. Sta a te decidere....al tuo posto io avrei già deciso, deciso per la famiglia....ciò non vuol dire decidere di stare con tua moglie, anche perchè, tu scrivi, si è rifatta una vita con un altro. Non ti puoi nascondere per sempre, tua figlia e la tua famiglia hanno diritto di viverti, lo vogliono, lo pretendono....puoi dargli torto?


Tra dire è fare, c’è di mezzo il mare.
Non posso dare torto ai miei figli e alla mia famiglia.


----------



## Life is life (26 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ma in questi 17 anni hai contribuito al mantenimento delle figlie?
> 
> Chiedo .....


Il 

Il primo anno no.
Ma dal secondo anno ogni 6 mesi ho mandato un bonifico sul conto cointestato. In oltre quando sono andato via, ho prelevato una piccolissima parte.


----------



## Life is life (26 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sei stato debole.
> Debole ed egoista. Hai privato le tue figlie di un padre perché non in grado di affrontare il tradimento di tua moglie.
> Hai preferito scappare... e non la reazione di un momento, diciassette anni cazzo.
> Una vita.
> ...


sono stato un debole lo so.
. Si anche egoista.
  Non sono stato in grado di affrontare il tradimento, credo che la mia depressione sia stata la causa
Non cerco compressione,
Tu dici che questa è un occasione?
Tu, o voi,  non mi conoscete, non sapete come sono fatto io.
Io ero consapevole ( penso ) di cosa avrei potuto fare per affrontare il tradimento. E credo che sia stato un bene per tutti la mia fuga
Io non mi ritengo più uomo
Dal giorno che ho abbandonato tutti 
E come posso essere padre se ho abbandonato le mie figlie?.


----------



## Life is life (26 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Benvenuto
> 
> Non pensi che per quanto tu ti sia mosso qui e là, non sei scappato in realtà?
> 
> ...


si è passato tanto tempo e sono di nuovo al punto di partenza.
Solo che oggi è diverso.
Nei primi anni, la pace per me  sarebbe stata la morte.
Oggi credo che io non potrò mai trovare la pace


----------



## Life is life (26 Giugno 2017)

infinity ha detto:


> Io credo che sia ora di tornare a casa.
> Non per tua moglie, se non vuoi.
> Ma per la  famiglia, si.
> 17 anni non sono pochi, ti sei perso il meglio dei tuoi figli, ma sei sempre in tempo per continuare.  Per i figli, per la tua famiglia,
> ...


Non è facile, ero una persona molto conosciuta, rientrare nella mia città, non è nei miei pensieri.
Rientrare a casa , significa vederla, E io non sono pronto.
Mi sono sempre ripromesso di non volerla vedere mai più.


----------



## Life is life (26 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Hai fatto un errore enorme. Hai abbandonato le tue figlie e la tua famiglia. Hai sottratto a te ed ai tuoi figli 17 anni. Hai perso le cose più belle che un figlio ti può dare. Dovevi lasciare lei non  loro. Ora ritorna a casa dai figli e dai tuoi parenti, con lei vedi tu. Per me un tradimento è un tradimento.


Oggi mi rendo conto, di quello che ho perso.
Sono passati 17 anni, e amo ancora mia moglie


----------



## Life is life (26 Giugno 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Concordo
> Penso pure che i suoi problemi non erano solo limitati ai psicofarmaci.
> Faccio la domanda diretta forse è meglio:
> hi abusato nel periodo della scoperta e successiva anche di Alcool???????



No mai. Stavo pieno di ansiolitici , ho avuto la fortuna di trovare un imprenditore italiano in svizzera, mi ha aiutato tantissimo. Oltre a lavorare per lui, mi fece  conoscere la sorella che è psicologa. Grazie a lei dopo due anni circa ne uscii fuori. Interrompendo gradualmente i farmaci.


----------



## Life is life (26 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Rientra a casa, hai mai pensato alla vita della figlia piccola che non ha mai conosciuto suo padre?
> 
> Tutti i santi giorni
> 
> ...


Lo so che sono un vigliacco, lo detto in primis.
Non mi offendi se lo ripeti.
Cosa centra l’età?



oriente70 ha detto:


> Ognuno reagisce come meglio gi pare ... Se all'epoca ha ritenuto giusto tagliare i ponti scelte sue ...ora però visto che ha dei figli che lo hanno trovato È giusto che li accontenti ...



Si un modo per accontentare i figli c”è.
Per il resto quoto tutto.



Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La storia è commovente e mi sembra vera.
> Io non lo condannerei: invece di distruggere tutto quello che ha intorno, come fanno molti, è andato via lui.
> A questo punto non tornerei, ma non fuggirei nemmeno più.
> Insomma, dai alle due ragazze un posto dove trovarti.



Ti posso rispondere perché in questi giorni abbiamo parlato con le rispettive famiglie, anche se definisco una sola famiglia, dato il rapporto che abbiamo sempre avuto.
Si può dire che io ho avuto due mamme, due papà.
Si abbiamo trovato una soluzione momentanea .
Che permetterà data la vicinanza di vedere i miei figli.



Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che non quadra è la moglie che accetta l'amicizia e chatta con un profilo fake.


Dopo che ho scoperto che lei era iscritta, prima di chiedere l’amicizia ho girato intorno agli amici in comune, sapevo i gusti di mia moglie, c’era un gioco 
Se no mi sbaglio si chiamava farmville e da lì e partita la richiesta d’amicizia, io ero già amico di amici, la richiesta la feci nel 2010. Prima osservavo solo il profilo è foto.



fulminato ha detto:


> No, per me non sei un vigliacco. Hai semplicemente seguito il tuo istinto, sei stato tradito dalla donna che amavi piu' della tua vita, ti sei trovato a gestire un grande dolore e la paternita' di una bambina che non eri certo fosse tua.
> Per te e' stata piu' dura di tutti quelli che hai lasciato dentro questa storia, a loro almeno sono rimasti gli affetti.



In effetti tu sei uno che comprendi come mi sono sentito, o  come mi sento.
E vero, avrei dato la mia vita per lei senza battere ciglia .
La paternità non è, e non era un problema, lo tenuta nelle mie braccia per pochi minuti, e già le volevo un gran bene.
Quando sono andato via le ho lasciato tutti i nostri risparmi, oltre a tutti i beni materiali, la casa grande, in cui  dovevamo riempire con altri figli, questo era uno dei nostri sogni. Persi.



francoff ha detto:


> altrimenti sarei un architetto... o un filosofo



I portatili esistevano già
Credi a quello che vuoi  no  problem.
Ricordo che si utilizzava un modem a 56 k esterno.
Molte volte cadeva la linea 
E pagavo in base al consumo.
Cambia mestiere che è meglio.



JON ha detto:


> A tuo modo, come tanti, hai avuto quella reazione di rifiuto al tradimento. Del tutto comprensibile.
> Non mi permetto minimamente di biasimarti per questo, tuttavia quello che ti si può contestare è il fatto che potevi fare meglio di come hai fatto.
> 
> Potevi trovare una soluzione che non penalizzasse oltremodo le bambine. Scusa, ma sinceramente non capisco come hai fatto a sopravvivere tutto questo tempo sapendo che le tue figlie tiravano avanti senza di te e il tuo supporto. Per quanto tu possa comprendere il peso della tua fuga in tutto questo, non credo riuscirai mai a comprendere fino in fondo i sentimenti delle tue, ormai, ragazze.
> ...



Tornerò in italia, non vado nella mia città, ma molto più vicino, per il momento.
Poi si vedrà.



Piperita ha detto:


> Quando il dolore diventa insopportabile si può decidere impulsivamente di scappare. C'è chi scappa realmente e chi scappa nella depressione, è sempre un modo per non affrontare la realtà ma non per cattiva volontà ma per mancanza di forze.


non ho parole. Quoto tutto.



Outdider ha detto:


> Ginevra fa una considerazione giusta, ci sono dei figli. Va bene la seconda di cui è dubbioso, ma Imma....il suo tesoro. Non so...non so se avrei rinunciato a mia figlia/e per scappare da mia moglie...o perlomeno avrei fatto in modo di vederla di nascosto, mi sarei informato. Non so, ognuno è diverso quindi non mi sento di condannarlo ma nemmeno d'assolverlo.


Dal 2010  fino ad oggi
Vedevo le foto postate da mia moglie, ho fatto  molti regali, aquistavo online,
E spedivo a casa ,specialmente il Natale, compleanni, onomastico, 
mandavano regali anche se non c’erano eventi.
Era l’unico modo per me,
Fare sentire la mia presenza.


----------



## ipazia (26 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Belle le storie di antichi magneti...


non le so le storie di antichi magneti...

di cosa parlano esattamente?


----------



## Life is life (26 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Forse mancano informazioni.
> Perché non ha potuto riprovare con sua moglie?
> 
> Non ho voluto, non ero in me,
> ...


...


----------



## Life is life (26 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per me ha fatto bene ad andarsene .... I figli non hanno vissuto in una famiglia dove c'erano degli attriti ... Sì è sacrificato per il quieto vivere dei figli....  La figlia ha saputo dopo cosa era accaduto .. si è vero non li ha aiutati economicamente ... Forse perché sapeva che la moglie avrebbe avuto una mano dalla famiglia o per fargli pesare quello che aveva distrutto ....
> Non direi che è un vigliacco ma uno che ha trovato una soluzione a lui congeniale .... Hai rotto il vaso e mo i cocci te li rimonti  te ....


Credo che invece non dovevo andare via, dovevo affrontare la situazione, sono stato un codardo .


----------



## Life is life (26 Giugno 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Infatti ho parlato di impulso, poi dopo un pò di tempo si ritorna sui propri passi, di solito.
> Evidentemente lui ci ha messo più del solito a smettere di soffrire e poi non è più riuscito a rientrare nella propria vita o non  ha voluto.


non sono più riuscito, o non ho voluto riuscire.


----------



## Frithurik (26 Giugno 2017)

Life is life ha detto:


> Credo che invece non dovevo andare via, dovevo affrontare la situazione, sono stato un codardo .


E allora? che ci dici.


----------



## Outdider (26 Giugno 2017)

Life is life ha detto:


> Dal 2010  fino ad oggi
> Vedevo le foto postate da mia moglie, ho fatto  molti regali, aquistavo online,
> E spedivo a casa ,specialmente il Natale, compleanni, onomastico,
> mandavano regali anche se non c’erano eventi.
> ...


Forse il regalo più bello sarebbe stato il suo Papà...comunque ripeto che ne t'assolvo e ne ti condanno. Ti sei comportato come meglio potevi in quel periodo. Sarà giunto il momento di recuperare il tempo perso? Come ti senti ora...ci puoi spiegare le tue emozioni? Un abbraccio


----------



## Life is life (26 Giugno 2017)

*Indescrivibile*

Sono stati giorni emozionanti.
Ho riabbracciato la mia famiglia, dopo tanti anni.
Ero dubbioso, incontrare Alessandra , non sapevo cosa  le dovevo dire,
mancavano pochi minuti, e la potevo vedere entrare nella hall.
Imma e stata al mio fianco.
Quando è entrata e corsa verso di me, e mi ha abbracciato forte, fortissimo, abbiamo pianto, per la felicità.
Le prime parole che le ho detto sono state; perdonami Alessandra.
Ale mi ha detto; papà io non ho niente da perdonare, voglio solo sentirti dire che mi vuoi bene.
Ti voglio bene, amore mio.

Imma si è aggiunta a noi,
Mi ha detto, papà questo è il giorno più bello della mia vita. 
Oltre a mio padre e mia madre, ho abbracciato i miei suoceri.
Mi hanno chiesto scusa per tutto quello che è successo, io ho chiesto di perdonarmi per  non essere  stato ingrato di affrontare la situazione.
Hanno compreso il mio disagio.
L’argomento non è stato più ripreso, era un momento di felicità, 
E non è stato rovinato rimuginando il passato.
Ho raccontato la mia vita qui, e loro hanno raccontato tutti i belli momenti che ho perso.
Imma e Alessandra mi stanno riempiendo di affetto, non si staccano un attimo, credo che abbiano paura, nonostante la promessa fatta. Non le biasimo, in fondo credo che la fiducia la devo conquistare.
Alessandra mi assomiglia?
L’osservata a lungo, non la conosco, e brutto a dire,
E bella come la mamma.
Ho sempre il dubbio, non lo nascondo a voi.
Ma non mi interessa sapere con certezza, se è o non è.
Preferisco rimanere nel dubbio, perché non cambierebbe niente.
Lo amata quando è nata,
La amo tutt’oggi . 
Forse ho  paura della verità?
Forse sapere che non è mia, Amerei  più Imma?
No il dna non lo voglio sapere.
Imma la mia bambina.
E grande, ha un fidanzatino , è innamorata,
Sono un Po’ geloso 
Imma mi ha raccontato un Po’ la mamma, non ho avuto il coraggio di fermare il discorso.
Perché lei era entusiasta di raccontare tutto quello che ha fatto. Ha sempre parlato bene di me, 
Non vado nei dettagli e troppo lungo.
So che ha preso il mio posto in azienda, il mio ufficio.
Ed è rimasto tutto come era prima, perché sapeva che un giorno sarei tornato.( non credo di tornare.)
Ok ho dato le dimissioni,
Fra 3 settimane rientro in italia. Mio fratello troverà un appartamento fuori città, ci divideranno una trentina di chilometri .
Credo che sia un buono inizio. Ho promesso che avrei risolto tutte le problematiche in sospeso.
Questa sera, sono andati via per motivi di lavoro,
Resto ancora qui, con le mie figlie, e mia madre, finche mio fratello organizza il mio rientro.
Vi aggiorno


----------



## ipazia (26 Giugno 2017)

Life is life ha detto:


> si è passato tanto tempo e sono di nuovo al punto di partenza.
> Solo che oggi è diverso.
> Nei primi anni, la pace per me  sarebbe stata la morte.
> Oggi credo che io non potrò *mai* trovare la pace


"mai" e "sempre" sono sinonimi di paura 

Affrontare resta una buona via per la pace...


----------



## ipazia (26 Giugno 2017)

Life is life ha detto:


> Credo che invece non dovevo andare via, dovevo affrontare la situazione, sono stato un codardo .


Coi se e coi ma, non si fa minestra...quel che è fatto è fatto. Inutile usare il passato per fustigare il presente, non pensi? 

Meglio usare il passato e renderlo mezzo per migliorare il presente...secondo me.


----------



## Outdider (26 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> "mai" e "sempre" sono sinonimi di paura
> 
> Affrontare resta una buona via per la pace...


Che dire altro, in 2 righe hai sintetizzato il tutto, molto brava/o.


----------



## trilobita (26 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> non le so le storie di antichi magneti...
> 
> di cosa parlano esattamente?


Di errori grammaticali e sostantivi dall'accento mancante


----------



## trilobita (26 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Che dire altro, in 2 righe hai sintetizzato il tutto, molto brava/o.


Chissà quando risuccedera'...


----------



## Life is life (26 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Forse il regalo più bello sarebbe stato il suo Papà...comunque ripeto che ne t'assolvo e ne ti condanno. Ti sei comportato come meglio potevi in quel periodo. Sarà giunto il momento di recuperare il tempo perso? Come ti senti ora...ci puoi spiegare le tue emozioni? Un abbraccio


tutto quello che sto facendo , lo faccio per i miei figli.
Sono stanco, e non ti nascondo che ho molta paura, sono due notti , che non dormo , o se riesco a tratti.
Ho paura di rientrare.solo il pensiero, mi mette ansia, sento di nuovo quelle sensazioni che avevo prima, 
Buona notte a tutti vi ringrazio.


----------



## ipazia (26 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Che dire altro, in 2 righe hai *sintetizzato* il tutto, molto brava/o.


Dove sono tutti???? 

Sintetizzato. Detto a me!!!!

E' una svolta storica!!!

Io e la sintesi...wow!!!!!

:danza:alco::sman:

(da che sono qui, sappi che sei il primo in assoluto che mi accosta alla sintesi!!!! un evento praticamente!!! e mi prendono pure in giro che sono un pochetto prolissa :incazzato::incazzato::carneval


----------



## ipazia (26 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Chissà quando risuccedera'...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

cvd :incazzato::incazzato:



:carneval:


----------



## ipazia (26 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Di errori grammaticali e sostantivi dall'accento mancante


E' un'altra battuta che non ho capito? 

Cosa c'entrano i magneti 







con gli errori?


----------



## Outdider (26 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dove sono tutti????
> 
> Sintetizzato. Detto a me!!!!
> 
> ...


Dai in 2 righe sei sintetica...alle volte succede anche a te.


----------



## ipazia (26 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Dai in 2 righe sei sintetica...alle volte *succede anche a te*.


....

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (26 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' un'altra battuta che non ho capito?
> 
> Cosa c'entrano i magneti
> 
> ...


Ufffffffff.
Qualcuno di cui non ricordo il nick,ma non importa ,ha deciso che storica calamità,può fare benissimo senza accento,quindi per me storica calamita,è un magnete,antico perché storico,ed essendo storico è insito in una storia.
Storie di Antichi magneti


----------



## spleen (26 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dove sono tutti????
> 
> Sintetizzato. Detto a me!!!!
> 
> ...



Calma, calma che una rondine non fa prmavera.....


----------



## ipazia (26 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ufffffffff.
> Qualcuno di cui non ricordo il nick,ma non importa ,ha deciso che storica calamità,può fare benissimo senza accento,quindi per me storica calamita,è un magnete,antico perché storico,ed essendo storico è insito in una storia.
> Antichi magneti


era una battuta! :facepalm:

io leggendoti avevo pensato a storie da supereroi et simili 

pensa che avevo pensato di chiederti di raccontarmene una...poi ha prevalso la prudenza e l'indagine


----------



## ipazia (26 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Calma, calma che una rondine non fa prmavera.....


prrrrrrrrrrrrr :condom:


----------



## spleen (26 Giugno 2017)

Life is life ha detto:


> sono stato un debole lo so.
> . Si anche egoista.
> Non sono stato in grado di affrontare il tradimento, credo che la mia depressione sia stata la causa
> Non cerco compressione,
> ...


In verità, in verità ti dico che il peccato più grande che puo commettere un uomo è quello di credere che per lui non ci possa essere perdono, che non ci possa essere riappacificazione, che l' inferno interiore nel quale si è ficcato e che ha accettato sia l' unico rifugio della sua anima.


----------



## Lostris (26 Giugno 2017)

Life is life ha detto:


> sono stato un debole lo so.
> . Si anche egoista.
> Non sono stato in grado di affrontare il tradimento, credo che la mia depressione sia stata la causa
> Non cerco compressione,
> ...


Stai ventilando il fatto che saresti potuto essere pericoloso?

Non nasconderti dietro quello che (non) hai fatto per scappare un'altra volta. Che senso ha?
L'essere padre non cade in prescrizione dopo anni di vuoto, a meno che non siano le tue figlie a deciderlo. 

E mi sembra che il desiderio di tua figlia di recuperare un padre sia superiore al dolore che le hai causato con il tuo abbandono.. altrimenti non ti avrebbe cercato.
Chissà la rabbia che ha provato.. ti assicuro che ridare una chance quando ti sei sentita abbandonata è difficilissimo. 

Dimenticati di come ti senti tu e concentrati su di lei e ciò di cui ha bisogno.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ufffffffff.
> Qualcuno di cui non ricordo il nick,ma non importa ,ha deciso che storica calamità,può fare benissimo senza accento,quindi per me storica calamita,è un magnete,antico perché storico,ed essendo storico è insito in una storia.
> Antichi magneti


quel qualcuno sono io... 

e devo confermare con imbarazzo calamita senza accento, perché proprio a una calamita mi riferivo (calamita, cosa che attrae), quando parlavo della "responsabilità" a cui mi riferivo io

io so cosa scrivo.. :rotfl::rotfl:

se non sei in condizione di capire i miei post, evita di fare battutine ridicole, perché posso anche evitare di precisare, per imbarazzata pietà, ma se poi come stasera voglio precisare,  il ridicolo ti si rovescia addosso :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (26 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> *In verità, in verità ti dico *che il peccato più grande che puo commettere un uomo è quello di credere che per lui non ci possa essere perdono, che non ci possa essere riappacificazione, che l' inferno interiore nel quale si è ficcato e che ha accettato sia l' unico rifugio della sua anima.



apa:


----------



## ipazia (26 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> In verità, in verità ti dico che il peccato più grande che puo commettere un uomo è quello di credere che per lui non ci possa essere perdono, che non ci possa essere riappacificazione, che l' inferno interiore nel quale si è ficcato e che ha accettato sia l' unico rifugio della sua anima.


è vero...


----------



## spleen (26 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> apa:


Cri..bbio ma un po' di senso di humor.... no?


----------



## trilobita (26 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> quel qualcuno sono io...
> 
> e devo confermare con imbarazzo calamita senza accento, perché proprio a una calamita mi riferivo (calamita, cosa che attrae), quando parlavo della "responsabilità" a cui mi riferivo io
> 
> ...


Storie di antichi magneti.
Io non ho nominato il tuo nick,ne agganciato il tuo post,bau bau,arf arf


----------



## spleen (26 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> è vero...


Ipa con un post di due parole, cinque lettere in tutto. Mi sa che qualcosa è davvero cambiato.......


----------



## Lostris (26 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Cri..bbio ma un po' di senso di humor.... no?


Mmm......
.....
....
...
..
.
Ok.


:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (26 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ipa con un post di due parole, cinque lettere in tutto. Mi sa che qualcosa è davvero cambiato.......


...in silenzio, piano piano 

ma è una citazione quella che hai riportato?


----------



## Skorpio (26 Giugno 2017)

*...*



trilobita ha detto:


> Storie di antichi magneti.
> Io non ho nominato il tuo nick,ne agganciato il tuo post,bau bau,arf arf


ma lo hai pensato..  :rotfl::rotfl:

e lo vedono tutti.. :rotfl::rotfl:

e mi stai "seguendo"..   :rotfl::rotfl:  

Come il cane che segue il fiuto e ogni tanto abbaia per fare il "furbo" e farsi bello con gli altri.. :rotfl::rotfl:

guarda che è un giochino che scovavo in 2* media... caschi male... :rotfl::rotfl:

io non ce l'ho  con te, ne con nessuno, però se vuoi collezionare figure di merda, a me va bene... :rotfl::rotfl:  

poi però non andare aq piangere da qualche parte a dire che sei incompreso e te ne vuoi andare... :rotfl: tenerone... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (26 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ma lo hai pensato..  :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e lo vedono tutti.. :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Mah,veramente io non sono mai andato a frignare al collegio,diversamente da te,razza di idiota.
Ah,a proposito della tua prerogativa di mettere le faccine che ridono delle tue battute ,la dice lunga...
Povero ebete


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> era una battuta! :facepalm:
> 
> io leggendoti avevo pensato a storie da supereroi et simili
> 
> pensa che avevo pensato di chiederti di raccontarmene una...poi ha prevalso la prudenza e l'indagine


Troppo semplice per la nostra filosofa: ha scartabellato tutta la rete per trovare notizia sugli influssi psichici della Grande Calamita.


----------



## spleen (26 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...in silenzio, piano piano
> 
> ma è una citazione quella che hai riportato?


Ho condensato un insegnamento del falegname d Nazareth, quando parlava dei peccati contro lo spirito santo, dicendo che l' unico peccato imperdonabile era quello del sentirsi abbandonati da Dio.

Se il fan club del falegname non avesse trasformato quello che ha detto in una gigantesca macchina di potere, magari non ci dimenticheremmo che nelle sue parole si nascondono molte verità ancora attuali.


----------



## ipazia (26 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Troppo semplice per la nostra filosofa: *ha scartabellato* tutta la rete per trovare notizia sugli influssi psichici della Grande Calamita.



eeehhh...

beccata :carneval::carneval:

poi ha prevalso la pigrizia, e ho chiesto! 

Che poi...se esiste il Grande Unicorno Rosa, che limiti ci potrebbero essere per la Grande Calamita?


----------



## trilobita (26 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> eeehhh...
> 
> beccata :carneval::carneval:
> 
> ...


In realtà,credo esistesse un personaggio della Marvel,Magneto,dotato di poteri,appunto,"magnetici"


----------



## ipazia (26 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho condensato un insegnamento del falegname d Nazareth, quando parlava dei peccati contro lo spirito santo, dicendo che *l' unico peccato imperdonabile era quello del sentirsi abbandonati da Dio.
> *
> Se il fan club del falegname non avesse trasformato quello che ha detto in una gigantesca macchina di potere, magari non ci dimenticheremmo che nelle sue parole si nascondono molte verità ancora attuali.


Avevo un vago ricordo del grassetto...e sono d'accordo...e prescinde da chi sia Dio nella rappresentazione di ognuno di noi.

"non ho niente contro Dio, è il suo fan club che mi spaventa" (cit. Woody Allen)


----------



## Skorpio (26 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mah,veramente io non sono mai andato a frignare al collegio,diversamente da *te,razza di idiota.*
> Ah,a proposito della tua prerogativa di mettere le faccine che ridono delle tue battute ,la dice lunga...
> Povero ebete


così mi piaci... :rotfl: vedo che cominci a rigurgitare vomito.. e a perdere il tuo finto aplombe

che ne dici di lasciarti ulteriormente andare?
coraggio! perché fermarti a "razza di idiota"?

merda stronzo bastardo, figlio di puttana!!.. coraggio vomita ragazzo, ti fa male tenere tutto dentro.. :rotfl:

ci sei rimasto male della segnalazione vero?? :rotfl::rotfl: povera anima fragile e tenera :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

vomita ragazzo, ti reggo la fronte... è un piacere per me farti uscire di senno.. :rotfl::rotfl:


vedo che ti stai scoprendo finalmente... :rotfl:

coraggio.. esci allo scoperto.. fai vedere quello che ti agita dentro... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (26 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> In realtà,credo esistesse un personaggio della Marvel,Magneto,dotato di poteri,appunto,"magnetici"


Sì, era il cattivo della serie XMen!! 







avevo pensato però a qualcosa di più antico...ecco...credo che gli effetti del magnetismo abbiano dato l'occasione per la costruzione di un sacco di storie...credo che anche nell'alchimia avesse una posizione ben precisa il magnetismo...ricordi sfuocati...


----------



## trilobita (26 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, era il cattivo della serie XMen!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai guggolato,o sei una fan della Marvel?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, era il cattivo della serie XMen!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In realtà la usavano gli uomini di Atlantide per "attrarre" le donne.


----------



## ipazia (26 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Hai guggolato,o sei una fan della Marvel?


Non sono una fan...troppo incostante per essere fan di qualcosa o qualcuno 

La Marvel però mi piace, ha creato dei bei personaggi...e XMen, non so bene perchè, mi è piaciuto, l'ho trovato evocativo...anche se non ho mai ben capito di cosa...

Magneto, in particolare, mi faceva molta tenerezza...mai capito perchè!


----------



## ipazia (26 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> In realtà la usavano gli uomini di Atlantide per "attrarre" le donne.


Ecco...

Chissà lo stupore e gli immaginari dei primi che si sono trovati sotto gli occhi e fra le mani una cosa come il magnetismo...


----------



## trilobita (26 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non sono una fan...troppo incostante per essere fan di qualcosa o qualcuno
> 
> La Marvel però mi piace, ha creato dei bei personaggi...e XMen, non so bene perchè, mi è piaciuto, l'ho trovato evocativo...anche se non ho mai ben capito di cosa...
> 
> Magneto, in particolare, mi faceva molta tenerezza...mai capito perchè!


Eddai,che quello che può far allungare qualsiasi parte del corpo.....


----------



## ipazia (26 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Eddai,che quello che può far allungare qualsiasi parte del corpo.....


usti 

di metallo??? mi inquieta...freddo...

(questa l'ho capita...spero ) 

...e buonanotte a tutti


----------



## Lostris (26 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> usti
> 
> di metallo??? mi inquieta...freddo...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:
Ehm.. no. Non l'hai capita.

Mr. Fantastic.. proprio di metallo non era..


----------



## trilobita (26 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Ehm.. no. Non l'hai capita.
> 
> Mr. Fantastic.. proprio di metallo non era..


No,infatti


----------



## Tara (27 Giugno 2017)

*Ma il vigliacco in questione ha mai risposto?*

Mi da abbastanza fastidio quando le persone cominciano post e poi spariscano. Veri o non veri che questi siano...


----------



## infinity (27 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Mi da abbastanza fastidio quando le persone cominciano post e poi spariscano. Veri o non veri che questi siano...


ciao tara.
Devi andare a pagina 10 
Ha risposto.


----------



## infinity (27 Giugno 2017)

Life is life ha detto:


> Non è facile, ero una persona molto conosciuta, rientrare nella mia città, non è nei miei pensieri.
> Rientrare a casa , significa vederla, E io non sono pronto.
> Mi sono sempre ripromesso di non volerla vedere mai più.


non capisco, il perché non vuoi rientrare nella tua città?
Hai vergogna? Perché hai abbandonato tutti?
Di tempo ne è passato parecchio , 
Credo che sia arrivato il momento che ogni uno abbia la possibilità di rifarsi una nuova vita, se credi di non poter recuperare.
Comunque il primo passo che stai facendo
È un buon inizio auguri.


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Giugno 2017)

infinity ha detto:


> non capisco, il perché non vuoi rientrare nella tua città?
> Hai vergogna? Perché hai abbandonato tutti?
> Di tempo ne è passato parecchio ,
> Credo che sia arrivato il momento che ogni uno abbia la possibilità di rifarsi una nuova vita, se credi di non poter recuperare.
> ...


Non ho capito se la signora  si è rifatta una vita?


----------



## trilobita (27 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non ho capito se la signora  si è rifatta una vita?


No,in virginale attesa,credo si chiami Penelope.


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,in virginale attesa,credo si chiami Penelope.


Suora di giorno e troia di notte?


----------



## trilobita (27 Giugno 2017)

infinity ha detto:


> non capisco, il perché non vuoi rientrare nella tua città?
> Hai vergogna? Perché hai abbandonato tutti?
> Di tempo ne è passato parecchio ,
> Credo che sia arrivato il momento che ogni uno abbia la possibilità di rifarsi una nuova vita, se credi di non poter recuperare.
> ...


Dice di essere una persona molto conosciuta,se il paese non è una città,aspettano solo questo per chiacchierarci sopra,purtroppo è una delle peculiarita negative dei paesini.


----------



## trilobita (27 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Suora di giorno e troia di notte?


Non mi permetterei mai di definire cosi una femmina


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Dice di essere una persona molto conosciuta,se il paese non è una città,aspettano solo questo per chiacchierarci sopra,purtroppo è una delle peculiarita negative dei paesini.


Dai aspettano la sua venuta? E la sua andata nessuno l'ha cagata?


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non mi permetterei mai di definire cosi una femmina


Scusa allora signora di notte, va bene?


----------



## trilobita (27 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Mi da abbastanza fastidio quando le persone cominciano post e poi spariscano. Veri o non veri che questi siano...


Ha risposto ed è stato abbastanza esauriente


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ha risposto ed è stato abbastanza esauriente


In effetti, se aveva il modem nella casa delle vacanze il racconto torna. Siamo nel 2000 e che una relazione clandestina corra per mail più che per sms ci sta.


----------



## twinpeaks (27 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho condensato un insegnamento del falegname d Nazareth, quando parlava dei peccati contro lo spirito santo, dicendo che *l' unico peccato imperdonabile era quello del sentirsi abbandonati da Dio*.
> 
> Se il fan club del falegname non avesse trasformato quello che ha detto in una gigantesca macchina di potere, magari non ci dimenticheremmo che nelle sue parole si nascondono molte verità ancora attuali.


Scusa se ti correggo. L'unico peccato imperdonabile è "il peccato contro lo Spirito", che non è facilissimo da definire, anche se probabilmente vi rientra la disperazione della salvezza (v. Giuda, che ha tradito Gesù come Pietro, ma a differenza di lui ha disperato del perdono).

"Sentirsi abbandonati da Dio" non è un peccato, è un'esperienza che tocca a tutti gli uomini, Gesù compreso: il Quale in croce grida, "Signore, Signore, perchè mi hai abbandonato?"


----------



## spleen (27 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Scusa se ti correggo. L'unico peccato imperdonabile è "il peccato contro lo Spirito", che non è facilissimo da definire, anche se probabilmente vi rientra la disperazione della salvezza (v. Giuda, che ha tradito Gesù come Pietro, ma a differenza di lui ha disperato del perdono).  "Sentirsi abbandonati da Dio" non è un peccato, è un'esperienza che tocca a tutti gli uomini, Gesù compreso: il Quale in croce grida, "Signore, Signore, perchè mi hai abbandonato?"


  Ciao, vedo che sei andato anche tu a catechismo da giovane (presumo). Ricordi lontani anche per me. Lo spirito santo dovrebbe essere in effetti la grazia di Dio, infatti l' espressione "uscire dalla grazia di Dio" si riferisce al fatto di commettere qualcosa di inconsueto e abominevole. Ricordo che il catechista ci spiegò che peccarecontro lo spirito, era peccare contro l' amore di Dio. etc - etc.  Quello che ho scritto io è tratto liberamente ovviamente, poi i concetti sono quelli. Se è stato perdonato del resto Paolo di Tarso, che aveva passato la sua vita a perseguitare i cristiani non vedo perchè non lo dovrebbe essere il protagonista del 3d che ha commesso molti errori magari gravissimi ma non ha ucciso ancora nessuno.  Vedo comunque come non ci sia nulla di nuovo sotto il sole, come perle di saggezza che vengono dal passato siano ancora attuali ai giorni nostri, se prese ed inserite nel contesto in cui viviamo, ovviamente.


----------



## ipazia (27 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Scusa se ti correggo. L'unico peccato imperdonabile è "il peccato contro lo Spirito", che non è facilissimo da definire, anche se probabilmente vi rientra la disperazione della salvezza (v. Giuda, che ha tradito Gesù come Pietro, ma a differenza di lui ha disperato del perdono).
> 
> "Sentirsi abbandonati da Dio" non è un peccato, è un'esperienza che tocca a tutti gli uomini, Gesù compreso: il Quale in croce grida, "Signore, Signore, perchè mi hai abbandonato?"


La disperazione della salvezza è una autocondanna ad allontanarsi dall'abbraccio accogliente?


----------



## twinpeaks (27 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, vedo che *sei andato anche tu a catechismo da giovane *(presumo). Ricordi lontani anche per me. Lo spirito santo dovrebbe essere in effetti la grazia di Dio, infatti l' espressione "uscire dalla grazia di Dio" si riferisce al fatto di commettere qualcosa di inconsueto e abominevole. Ricordo che il catechista ci spiegò che peccarecontro lo spirito, era peccare contro l' amore di Dio. etc - etc.  Quello che ho scritto io è tratto liberamente ovviamente, poi i concetti sono quelli. Se è stato perdonato del resto Paolo di Tarso, che aveva passato la sua vita a perseguitare i cristiani *non vedo perchè non lo dovrebbe essere il protagonista del 3d che ha commesso molti errori magari gravissimi ma non ha ucciso ancora nessuno*.  Vedo comunque come non ci sia nulla di nuovo sotto il sole, come perle di saggezza che vengono dal passato siano ancora attuali ai giorni nostri, se prese ed inserite nel contesto in cui viviamo, ovviamente.


Sono andato a catechismo da ragazzo, e poi ho continuato a studiare la religione cristiane e le altre religioni sia per interesse personale, sia per interesse professionale, perchè la religione/le religioni presentano nel modo più perspicuo e più bello le forme e i contenuti più profondi della psiche; come l'arte e le sapienze.

Secondo l'insegnamento di Gesù nei Vangeli, e secondo la teologia cristiana (di tutte le confessioni maggiori), qualunque colpa può essere perdonata da Dio, e con qualunque si intende qualunque, omicidio e molto peggio compreso. Le condizioni sono "il sincero pentimento e il fermo proposito di non peccare più". A quanto mi risulta, Dio non perdona sempre e comunque, probabilmente nel senso che NON PUO' perdonare sempre, visto che ci ha fatto liberi, e non può dunque concederci il perdono se non lo vogliamo con un atto libero, che si manifesta appunto con il pentimento, il proposito di non peccare più, e, naturalmente, l'apertura fiduciosa al perdono divino. 
Il rifiuto/disperazione del perdono/amore di Dio pare essere "imperdonabile", e quindi garantire la dannazione, probabilmente perchè la dannazione, che per analogia intendiamo come punizione comminata da un giudice, è piuttosto frutto di un atteggiamento fondamentale della persona/anima al cospetto della maestà trascendente di Dio; che - esprimendoci con una metafora - per l'anima salvata si presenta sotto forma di Luce, per l'anima dannata sotto forma di Fuoco. In sintesi, è probabilmente l'anima che giudica se stessa di fronte alla pietra di paragone divina, accettandola o rifiutandola. 
Su questo tema scrive pagine teologiche molto belle Hans Urs von Balthasar, e anche, in forma letteraria, C.S. Lewis.


----------



## twinpeaks (27 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> La disperazione della salvezza è una autocondanna ad allontanarsi dall'abbraccio accogliente?


Ti ho replicato nel post precedente.


----------



## spleen (27 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> La disperazione della salvezza è una autocondanna ad allontanarsi dall'abbraccio accogliente?


Per me si.
Una delle cose più grandi che possa fare una persona, sempre secondo la mia opinione, è riscattarsi dai suoi errori, rientrare in quell' abbraccio non solo accogliente, ma anche pacificatore.

L'errore dei nostri giorni è pretenderlo per indulgenza e non per riscatto quell' abbraccio. Non a caso i giorni scorsi parlavo di espiazione. (Concetti vecchi come l 'uomo).


----------



## ipazia (27 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ti ho replicato nel post precedente.


Grazie! 

Interessante...andrò a cercarmi da leggere

Il tribunale interiore...l'anima che giudica se stessa...


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> Interessante...andrò a cercarmi da leggere
> 
> Il tribunale interiore...l'anima che giudica se stessa...


Attenzione al loop


----------



## ipazia (27 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Per me si.
> Una delle cose più grandi che possa fare una persona, sempre secondo la mia opinione, è riscattarsi dai suoi errori, rientrare in quell' abbraccio non solo accogliente, ma anche pacificatore.
> 
> L'errore dei nostri giorni è pretenderlo per indulgenza e non per riscatto quell' abbraccio. Non a caso i giorni scorsi parlavo di espiazione. (Concetti vecchi come l 'uomo).


Già...l' abbraccio...

È un qualcosa di assolutamente potente, l'abbraccio dentro

Sono gli estremi...estrema indulgenza e estrema punizione...scorrere in mezzo credo sia vitale....e non banale


----------



## spleen (27 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sono andato a catechismo da ragazzo, e poi ho continuato a studiare la religione cristiane e le altre religioni sia per interesse personale, sia per interesse professionale, perchè la religione/le religioni presentano nel modo più perspicuo e più bello le forme e i contenuti più profondi della psiche; come l'arte e le sapienze.
> 
> Secondo l'insegnamento di Gesù nei Vangeli, e secondo la teologia cristiana (di tutte le confessioni maggiori), qualunque colpa può essere perdonata da Dio, e con qualunque si intende qualunque, omicidio e molto peggio compreso. Le condizioni sono "il sincero pentimento e il fermo proposito di non peccare più". A quanto mi risulta, Dio non perdona sempre e comunque, probabilmente nel senso che NON PUO' perdonare sempre, visto che ci ha fatto liberi, e non può dunque concederci il perdono se non lo vogliamo con un atto libero, che si manifesta appunto con il pentimento, il proposito di non peccare più, e, naturalmente, l'apertura fiduciosa al perdono divino.
> Il rifiuto/disperazione del perdono/amore di Dio pare essere "imperdonabile", e quindi garantire la dannazione, probabilmente perchè la dannazione, che per analogia intendiamo come punizione comminata da un giudice, è piuttosto frutto di un atteggiamento fondamentale della persona/anima al cospetto della maestà trascendente di Dio; che - esprimendoci con una metafora - per l'anima salvata si presenta sotto forma di Luce, per l'anima dannata sotto forma di Fuoco. In sintesi, è probabilmente l'anima che giudica se stessa di fronte alla pietra di paragone divina, accettandola o rifiutandola.
> *Su questo tema scrive pagine teologiche molto belle Hans Urs von Balthasar, e anche, in forma letteraria, C.S. Lewis*.


Ma anche leggendo Delitto e Castigo ad esempio.


----------



## ipazia (27 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Attenzione al loop


Credo di aver già dato, sai...


----------



## twinpeaks (27 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> Interessante...andrò a cercarmi da leggere
> 
> Il tribunale interiore...l'anima che giudica se stessa...



Prego. Di Lewis è molto bella la trilogia fantasy/teologica "_Lontano dal pianeta silenzioso_", "_Perelandra_", "_Quell'orribile forza_", di recente ripubblicata da Adelphi. Nella saggistica cristiana, _Le due vie del pellegrino_, Jaca Book, Milano, 1981, e _Riflessioni cristiane_, Gribaudi, Rimini 1997.

L'opera di von Balthasar è sterminata. Direttamente sul tema c'è _Breve discorso sull'Inferno, _Queriniana, Brescia 1993_. _A me piace molto _Il tutto nel frammento, _edito da Jaca Book.

Il tema dell'anima che si giudica da sè non è presente solo nel cristianesimo, ma in moltissime religioni. In una civiltà come la greco-romana, che dà molto rilievo al giure, la metafora più spesso impiegata è quella del tribunale. Ma l'aspetto importante da cogliere è *l'oggettività* del giudizio. Il giudizio divino è perfettamente oggettivo e perfettamente giusto perchè Dio è perfettamente *reale. *Se ci rifletti un attimo, è molto semplice e logico: se accetti la premessa che la trascendenza esiste, e che ha un rapporto reale e necessario con l'immanenza (nel cristianesimo, attraverso sia la creazione, sia l'Incarnazione) allora l'immanenza, il mondo che percepiamo ed esperiamo in questa vita, è *meno* reale del mondo che esperiremo dopo la morte, quando incontreremo faccia a faccia Chi ci trascende incommensurabilmente, Dio (S. Tommaso dice che Dio è "Ens realissimus"). 
E' di fronte a questa Realtà che ci giudicheremo. E siccome il peccato, che si manifesta negli atti ma non è un atto bensì un orientamento di fondo, è "privatio boni", privazione del bene, cioè sostanzialmente *irreale*, perchè realtà e bene nella visione platonico-cristiana coincidono, può accadere che l'anima peccatrice, fatta irreale dal suo peccato, non riesca a tollerare il confronto con la Realtà, e la rifugga/rifiuti. Ecco: nella visione di questi due pensatori, e non solo nella loro, l'inferno è questo: rifuggire/rifiutare la Realtà divina.


----------



## twinpeaks (27 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma anche leggendo Delitto e Castigo ad esempio.


Ma certo. Anche Bernanos, un altro grande scrittore cristiano.


----------



## infinity (27 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Dice di essere una persona molto conosciuta,se il paese non è una città,aspettano solo questo per chiacchierarci sopra,purtroppo è una delle peculiarita negative dei paesini.


E se lui dice di essere una persona molto conosciuta, e non è un paese, ma una città
Cosa cambia?
Comunque le chiacchiere ci saranno .
Io credo che prima o poi anche questo dovrà affrontare, per la sua famiglia.
E va fan culo le chiacchiere .


----------



## ipazia (27 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Prego. Di Lewis è molto bella la trilogia fantasy/teologica "_Lontano dal pianeta silenzioso_", "_Perelandra_", "_Quell'orribile forza_", di recente ripubblicata da Adelphi. Nella saggistica cristiana, _Le due vie del pellegrino_, Jaca Book, Milano, 1981, e _Riflessioni cristiane_, Gribaudi, Rimini 1997.
> 
> L'opera di von Balthasar è sterminata. Direttamente sul tema c'è _Breve discorso sull'Inferno, _Queriniana, Brescia 1993_. _A me piace molto _Il tutto nel frammento, _edito da Jaca Book.
> 
> ...


Grazie ancora! 

Me li vado a procurare.

La questione del "tribunale" interiore è legata alle aspettative interiorizzate, sia di ordine familiare sia di ordine sociale sia di ordine storico culturale, vero? 

Divina o non divina, nella mia esperienza, quando si rifugge/rifiuta la propria realtà interiore si finisce in una sorta di inferno...e anche nel terreno, riconoscere il "reale" dall' "irreale", dove per reale intendo il posto in cui la propria interiorità è al "suo" posto, è fondamentale

Tenendo conto del fatto che spesso la mente, mente.

In tutto questo non ho ancora capito che posizione ha esattamente quello che io ho sempre chiamato l'abbraccio primario, mescolando un po' di teorie per la verità, ma riferendomi a quell'abbraccio in cui si è a Casa, quella dentro...e nel riconoscerlo, la mente, a volte, fa dei gran pasticci. 

E torno alla Madre, quando mi sperdo in queste riflessioni :singleeye:


----------



## ipazia (27 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Eddai,che quello che può far allungare qualsiasi parte del corpo.....





Lostris ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Ehm.. no. Non l'hai capita.
> 
> Mr. Fantastic.. proprio di metallo non era..


mi sa che non ho proprio capito niente :rotfl::rotfl:

stavamo parlando di magneto...mr fantastic non me lo ricordo in XMen, non c'era mi sa in XMen...

ufff :carneval:


----------



## twinpeaks (27 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie ancora!
> 
> Me li vado a procurare.
> 
> ...


Diceva il povero papa Luciani (che durò in carica un mesetto, qualcuno dice per cause non naturali) che "Dio è anche mamma". 
Ma per noi latini, direi che Maria basta e avanza, come immagine "dell'abbraccio primario". Se un romano di epoca repubblicana o imperiale precristiana tornasse a Roma e si facesse una passeggiata per le vie e le chiese, resterebbe stupefatto per quanto siamo devoti a Venere Celeste...


----------



## Lostris (27 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi sa che non ho proprio capito niente :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> stavamo parlando di magneto...mr fantastic non me lo ricordo in XMen, non c'era mi sa in XMen...
> 
> ufff :carneval:


Sempre Marvel.. ma i fantastici 4


----------



## ipazia (27 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Diceva il povero papa Luciani (che durò in carica un mesetto, qualcuno dice per cause non naturali) che "*Dio è anche mamma*".
> Ma per noi latini, direi che Maria basta e avanza, come immagine "dell'abbraccio primario". Se un romano di epoca repubblicana o imperiale precristiana tornasse a Roma e si facesse una passeggiata per le vie e le chiese, resterebbe stupefatto per quanto siamo devoti a Venere Celeste...


Ci ho litigato per tutta l'adolescenza, e anche un po' più in là, con il grassetto!! 

Sai che Maria non mi è mai piaciuta? E faccio molta fatica a collocarci dentro l'abbraccio primario.

L'ho sempre vista come una figura creata per scopi ben precisi, pur derivando da immagine più antiche. 

In Maria non ho mai ritrovato, e forse anche per ignoranza mia, la parte "distruttiva" della madre...e mi ha sempre fatto arrabbiare profondamente che quella parte della madre non venisse nominata. Come se fosse un qualcosa di brutto e da nascondere. Una vergogna antica. 

Mentre invece io l'ho vista. In diverse occasioni. E proprio il fatto che fosse negata, potenziava la potenza distruttiva, senza che fosse bilanciata da quella creatrice...come se non ci fosse dialogo fra creazione e distruzione

non so se mi spiego

ed è un dialogo che ho sempre sentito manchevole nel cristianesimo di base


----------



## ipazia (27 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sempre Marvel.. ma i fantastici 4


Certo che siete terribili!!! [MENTION=6927]trilobita[/MENTION]...:incazzato:

già le battute di base le rincorro come col retino per le farfalle, se poi vi mettete pure a farle trasversali...non ne esco più!!! :incazzato:


----------



## trilobita (27 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che siete terribili!!! [MENTION=6927]trilobita[/MENTION]...:incazzato:
> 
> già le battute di base le rincorro come col retino per le farfalle, se poi vi mettete pure a farle trasversali...non ne esco più!!! :incazzato:


Chiedo venia,ho fatto confusione.


----------



## ipazia (27 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Chiedo venia,ho fatto confusione.


Son pignola (e rigida anche ) 

Quindi la battuta era su mr fantastic...allora l'ho capita!!

...fra l'altro poi, ripensandoci, i magneti non allungano!!! :facepalm::rotfl:


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2017)

Life is life ha detto:


> Non è facile, ero una persona molto conosciuta, rientrare nella mia città, non è nei miei pensieri.
> Rientrare a casa , significa vederla, E io non sono pronto.
> Mi sono sempre ripromesso di non volerla vedere mai più.


Ti posso capire....ma per i figli si può e deve passare sopra a tutto. La dignità non è compromessa.....puoi ancora recuperare l'amore delle figlie; non è troppo tardi. Volta pagina e non privarti dell'unicità di poter fare il padre.


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2017)

Life is life ha detto:


> Oggi mi rendo conto, di quello che ho perso.
> Sono passati 17 anni, e amo ancora mia moglie


E allora riprenditi la tua vita!


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mah,veramente io non sono mai andato a frignare al collegio,diversamente da te,razza di idiota.
> Ah,a proposito della tua prerogativa di mettere le faccine che ridono delle tue battute ,la dice lunga...
> Povero ebete


Amici amici....tanto odio tanto amore.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2017)

È una vicenda sconcertante.
Però gli anni passano velocemente.
Mi sorprende questo epilogo alla vulemmose bene alla De Filippi.


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una vicenda sconcertante.
> Però gli anni passano velocemente.
> Mi sorprende questo epilogo alla vulemmose bene alla De Filippi.


In mancanza della De Filippi ci pensa tradinet


----------



## Life is life (28 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> In verità, in verità ti dico che il peccato più grande che puo commettere un uomo è quello di credere che per lui non ci possa essere perdono, che non ci possa essere riappacificazione, che l' inferno interiore nel quale si è ficcato e che ha accettato sia l' unico rifugio della sua anima.


quoto


----------



## Life is life (28 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Stai ventilando il fatto che saresti potuto essere pericoloso?
> 
> Non nasconderti dietro quello che (non) hai fatto per scappare un'altra volta. Che senso ha?
> L'essere padre non cade in prescrizione dopo anni di vuoto, a meno che non siano le tue figlie a deciderlo.
> ...


non è stato facile tenere tutto dentro, durante la sua gravidanza, il pensiero lo avuto, 

Non voglio più scappare, lo promesso alle mie figlie, già ho fatto abbastanza male a loro che non meritavano tutto questo.


----------



## Life is life (28 Giugno 2017)

infinity ha detto:


> non capisco, il perché non vuoi rientrare nella tua città?
> Hai vergogna? Perché hai abbandonato tutti?
> Di tempo ne è passato parecchio ,
> Credo che sia arrivato il momento che ogni uno abbia la possibilità di rifarsi una nuova vita, se credi di non poter recuperare.
> ...


si ho anche vergona. Scusami ma non voglio intraprendere un discorso di recuperare con mia moglie, le mie priorità sono i figli ora.
Grazie per gli auguri


----------



## Life is life (28 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,in virginale attesa,credo si chiami Penelope.


ha ha ha ha , che ridere , mi piace Penelope ,
Come cazzo ho fatto a non pensarci .
Quoto


----------



## Life is life (28 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ti posso capire....ma per i figli si può e deve passare sopra a tutto. La dignità non è compromessa.....puoi ancora recuperare l'amore delle figlie; non è troppo tardi. Volta pagina e non privarti dell'unicità di poter fare il padre.


stany  credimi ho iniziato già a farlo.
Non metterò mai più piede nella mia città natale, troppi ricordi, per me è una città morta. Questo è quello che penso ora, poi in futuro si vedrà, voglio fare piccoli passi.


----------



## Life is life (28 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> E allora riprenditi la tua vita!


riprendere mia moglie Penelope ?


----------



## Outdider (28 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> In verità, in verità ti dico che il peccato più grande che puo commettere un uomo è quello di credere che per lui non ci possa essere perdono, che non ci possa essere riappacificazione, che l' inferno interiore nel quale si è ficcato e che ha accettato sia l' unico rifugio della sua anima.


Aaammmeeennnnnn apa:


----------



## Outdider (28 Giugno 2017)

Life is life ha detto:


> riprendere mia moglie Penelope ?


E con il lavoro come la metti? Hai scritto che lei a preso il tuo posto....pensi di rientrare in ditta?


----------



## Life is life (28 Giugno 2017)

Oggi siamo stati soli io e Imma .
Abbiamo parlato a lungo, mi ha parlato della mamma, mi ha detto che la mamma non mi ha mai  smesso di amarmi, che andava in chiesa a pregare per me, pregava il mio ritorno, ci ha sempre creduto.anche Imma andava con la mamma. Poi mi ha detto che quando ha saputo che mi avevano trovato,
Lei è andata in chiesa a ringraziare dio.

Io ero cattolico praticante, credevo in dio,
Ma da quando sono andato via , ho perso la fede.  
Imma esplicitamente mi ha confessato i suoi desideri, papà desidero tanto che tu incontri la mamma, desidero che tu venga a casa , 
Desidero una famiglia come gli altri, unita, 
Papà ma tu ami ancora la mamma ?
Non ho risposto.
Papà desidero tanto quando torno da scuola apro la porta di casa e ci sei tu con mamma,
Desidero che la domenica , quando mi sveglio ci sei tu che mi porti in giro , come una volta, 
Papà lo so che non è colpa tua, la mamma lo ha sempre detto, e piena di sensi di colpa.
Mi fermo qua!

Queste erano le mie paure.
Tutte domande che non ho risposto, 
Solo lacrime, mia figlia soffre e non poco.
Io vorrei fare piccoli passi, mi figlia invece corre.

Abbiamo organizzato per volere loro, questi piccoli spazzi per raccontarci.
Anche con mia madre. In questo modo riusciamo a dirci cose che non diremmo davanti a gli altri.

Domani sera sarò solo con Alessandra 
Cosa mi dirà lei ?

Scusatemi se non sono presente nel forum 
Ma sta succedendo tutto così in fretta!
Vi aggiorno


----------



## Life is life (28 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> E con il lavoro come la metti? Hai scritto che lei a preso il tuo posto....pensi di rientrare in ditta?


assolutamente  no


----------



## Outdider (28 Giugno 2017)

Life is life ha detto:


> Oggi siamo stati soli io e Imma .
> Abbiamo parlato a lungo, mi ha parlato della mamma, mi ha detto che la mamma non mi ha mai  smesso di amarmi, che andava in chiesa a pregare per me, pregava il mio ritorno, ci ha sempre creduto.anche Imma andava con la mamma. Poi mi ha detto che quando ha saputo che mi avevano trovato,
> Lei è andata in chiesa a ringraziare dio.
> 
> ...


La fede, credo, si sia solo sopita....è difficile credere in Dio quando t'accadono certe cose, ti capisco.


----------



## Life is life (28 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> La fede, credo, si sia solo sopita....è difficile credere in Dio quando t'accadono certe cose, ti capisco.


ho letto  in altri post sempre in questo 3d che parlate di perdono , non sono intervenuto, per questo motivo.
No non credo si sia sopita , non credo più ,
La mia vita da cattolico si è fermata nel 2000. Dio non esiste, il battesimo, la prima comunione, la cresima , il matrimonio in chiesa, ha ha ha ! ( io Silvia prometto di amarti sempre , nella gioia e nel dolore, nella salute e nella malatia, e amarti e onorarti     sempre finche morte non mi separi ) 
ecco io nel 2000 sono morto . Ora sono un altra persona ,  NON CREDO IN DIO.
sono diventato ateo.
Perdonami era solo uno sfogo .


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2017)

Life is life ha detto:


> ho letto  in altri post sempre in questo 3d che parlate di perdono , non sono intervenuto, per questo motivo.
> No non credo si sia sopita , non credo più ,
> La mia vita da cattolico si è fermata nel 2000. Dio non esiste, il battesimo, la prima comunione, la cresima , il matrimonio in chiesa, ha ha ha ! ( io Silvia prometto di amarti sempre , nella gioia e nel dolore, nella salute e nella malatia, e amarti e informarti sempre finche morte non mi separi )
> ecco io nel 2000 sono morto . Ora sono un altra persona ,  NON CREDO IN DIO.
> ...


Il ragionamento non sta in piedi.
Ma da uno che sparisce per quasi vent'anni e poi dice che gli interessano solo le figlie non si può pretendere.


----------



## Life is life (29 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il ragionamento non sta in piedi.
> Ma da uno che sparisce per quasi vent'anni e poi dice che gli interessano solo le figlie non si può pretendere.


di quale ragionamento parli ?


----------



## Outdider (29 Giugno 2017)

Life is life ha detto:


> ho letto  in altri post sempre in questo 3d che parlate di perdono , non sono intervenuto, per questo motivo.
> No non credo si sia sopita , non credo più ,
> La mia vita da cattolico si è fermata nel 2000. Dio non esiste, il battesimo, la prima comunione, la cresima , il matrimonio in chiesa, ha ha ha ! ( io Silvia prometto di amarti sempre , nella gioia e nel dolore, nella salute e nella malatia, e amarti e informarti sempre finche morte non mi separi )
> ecco io nel 2000 sono morto . Ora sono un altra persona ,  NON CREDO IN DIO.
> ...


Niente di cui ti debba scusa. Anch'io sto subendo indirettamente un tradimento. Un mio Amico cornificato dalla moglie. Ha tentato per 2 volte il suicidio, un uomo annientato...ora seguito dal terapeuta e da noi amici. Credi mi sia facile credere in DIO?


----------



## Life is life (29 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Niente di cui ti debba scusa. Anch'io sto subendo indirettamente un tradimento. Un mio Amico cornificato dalla moglie. Ha tentato per 2 volte il suicidio, un uomo annientato...ora seguito dal terapeuta e da noi amici. Credi mi sia facile credere in DIO?


so perfettamente come si sente, io non ho avuto abbastanza coraggio, non sarei qui 
Se lo fossi stato. Ora dico per fortuna.
La linea è molto sottile, 
No non è facile per te ti capisco.
Mi dispiace


----------



## spleen (29 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Niente di cui ti debba scusa. Anch'io sto subendo indirettamente un tradimento. Un mio Amico cornificato dalla moglie. Ha tentato per 2 volte il suicidio, un uomo annientato...ora seguito dal terapeuta e da noi amici. Credi mi sia facile credere in DIO?


Non si crede in Dio o meno sulla base di quello che ci succede durante la nostra vita.


----------



## Life is life (29 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il ragionamento non sta in piedi.
> Ma da uno che sparisce per quasi vent'anni e poi dice che gli interessano solo le figlie non si può pretendere.


giustamente tu dici che se io credevo in dio,
Non sarei sparito per 20 anni giusto ?
Se io credevo in dio , mi dovevano interessare le figlie giusto ?
Ma va a fare .. ....


----------



## Outdider (29 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Non si crede in Dio o meno sulla base di quello che ci succede durante la nostra vita.


In linea teorica tu hai ragione, ma in pratica non è così. Il dubbio è insito nell'uomo in quanto fallace.


----------



## Outdider (29 Giugno 2017)

Life is life ha detto:


> giustamente tu dici che se io credevo in dio,
> Non sarei sparito per 20 anni giusto ?
> Se io credevo in dio , mi dovevano interessare le figlie giusto ?
> Ma va a fare .. ....


Non tutti possono essere d'accordo con te Life. Ogni persona qui vede la tua storia a modo suo...è questo il bello del forum. Certo però che alle volte, alcuni, sembrerebbero interessati più a provocare che a discutere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Giugno 2017)

Giuro , io faccio molta fatica a capire come abbia potuto riversare la tua delusione, frustrazione su tua figlia.Io non comprendo e Dio qui non c'entra niente. 
Tu hai scelto.
Ad essere sincera se fossi stata tua figlia non ti avrei voluto vedere per nessuna ragione al mondo.
Tu hai tradito lei, come padre [MENTION=7197]Life is life[/MENTION]
Non sei migliore in fondo


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2017)

Life is life ha detto:


> giustamente tu dici che se io credevo in dio,
> Non sarei sparito per 20 anni giusto ?
> Se io credevo in dio , mi dovevano interessare le figlie giusto ?
> Ma va a fare .. ....


No.
Tu dici che non credi in Dio per il comportamento di tua moglie e poi per il tuo, ma voi non siete Dio.
Il principio della religione è la libertà e la responsabilità degli esseri umani. 
Quindi hai legato il credere o no a qualcosa che è la base della religione.

Sparire vent'anni è una tua scelta, indipendente dal credere o no.


----------



## trilobita (29 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Giuro , io faccio molta fatica a capire come abbia potuto riversare la tua delusione, frustrazione su tua figlia.Io non comprendo e Dio qui non c'entra niente.
> Tu hai scelto.
> Ad essere sincera se fossi stata tua figlia non ti avrei voluto vedere per nessuna ragione al mondo.
> Tu hai tradito lei, come padre [MENTION=7197]Life is life[/MENTION]
> Non sei migliore in fondo


Io non sarei così categorico.
Si è detto n volte qui che il traditore non tradisce per fare del male al tradito,ma per se stesso.
Ecco.
Lui non se ne è andato per fare del male alla figlia legittima,ma perché sapeva di non poter reggere il rapporto con la moglie,che sarebbe comunque continuato anche in caso di separazione per via delle figlie.
Poi quando le famiglie dei due coniugi sono così a stretto contatto,diventa difficile smarcarsi da una situazione che continuamente terrebbe vivo il dolore.
Non tutti sono preparati a subire un tradimento e non tutti riescono a reagire nel modo più equilibrato.
Non si pretende equilibrio da chi distrugge il matrimonio,ma lo si esige da chi lo subisce.Mah....
Le figlie,certo hanno patito,purtroppo per il suo stato d'animo di allora non poteva fare altro.
Una volta andato,tornare indietro diventa sempre più difficile,man mano il tempo passa.
La figlia stessa ha detto di aver capito che non è colpa del padre l'allontanamento.
Non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## infinity (29 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io non sarei così categorico.
> Si è detto n volte qui che il traditore non tradisce per fare del male al tradito,ma per se stesso.
> Ecco.
> Lui non se ne è andato per fare del male alla figlia legittima,ma perché sapeva di non poter reggere il rapporto con la moglie,che sarebbe comunque continuato anche in caso di separazione per via delle figlie.
> ...


quoto tutto.
Bravo Trilobita non potevi essere più chiaro.
Questo è il motivo del suo allontanamento, 
Ora dico, il primo passo lo farà quando rientrerà in italia, farà altri passi ? Credo di sì
Le figlie lo sostengono , sono molto persuasive , e credo che sarà difficile dire di no per la loro gioia.dopo tutto questo tempo.
La religione non centra niente, e una scelta di vita, quando si subiscono queste delusioni, 
Ci si chiede perché a me? Ho sempre santificato, ho sempre pregato, ho fatto solo piccoli peccati, ho sempre confessato, 
Il problema è che in quel momento siamo soli, e ci facciamo le domande, e ci diamo le risposte da soli.


----------



## Outdider (29 Giugno 2017)

infinity ha detto:


> quoto tutto.
> Bravo Trilobita non potevi essere più chiaro.
> Questo è il motivo del suo allontanamento,
> Ora dico, il primo passo lo farà quando rientrerà in italia, farà altri passi ? Credo di sì
> ...


Vero...siamo soli.


----------



## Lostris (29 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io non sarei così categorico.
> Si è detto n volte qui che il traditore non tradisce per fare del male al tradito,ma per se stesso.
> Ecco.
> Lui non se ne è andato per fare del male alla figlia legittima,ma perché sapeva di non poter reggere il rapporto con la moglie,che sarebbe comunque continuato anche in caso di separazione per via delle figlie.
> ...


Quello che ha fatto non ha giustificazioni. 

Non si pretende niente da nessuno, ma uno che sparisce per diciassette anni abbandonando le figlie e venendo meno alle sue responsabilità e ai suoi doveri nei confronti di due innocenti è una merda. Punto. Quali che siano le motivazioni sottese al gesto.

Qui si parla di diciassette anni cazzo, mica di mesi in cui si è dovuto allontanare perché non riusciva a ragionare a bocce ferme eh... diciassette anni. Che sarebbero diventati diciotto e più se sua figlia non lo avesse cercato..

L'allontanamento non è colpa del padre?? Lo hanno rapito contro la sua volontà? di chi è la responsabilità, della moglie magari?? Ma per piacere. 
La responsabilità è solo sua. Come reagiamo alla vita dipende da noi.. Ha fatto una scelta fregandosene bellamente delle figlie. Sarà stato anche sconvolto, ma ha scelto male. 

Il lasso di tempo è mostruoso. Una vita.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il ragionamento non sta in piedi.
> Ma da uno che sparisce per quasi vent'anni e poi dice che gli interessano solo le figlie non si può pretendere.


Brune' ma da uno che sparisce per tutto questo tempo pretendi ragionamenti lineari secondo il tuo sentire? Mi dispiace per la tua perspicacia


----------



## francoff (29 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quello che ha fatto non ha giustificazioni.
> 
> Non si pretende niente da nessuno, ma uno che sparisce per diciassette anni abbandonando le figlie e venendo meno alle sue responsabilità e ai suoi doveri nei confronti di due innocenti è una merda. Punto. Quali che siano le motivazioni sottese al gesto.
> 
> ...


concordo, da padre tradito concordo. Una vita , non uno sbrocco tipo dare 2 punti all' amante o informare la moglie


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Giugno 2017)

Life is life ha detto:


> giustamente tu dici che se io credevo in dio,
> Non sarei sparito per 20 anni giusto ?
> Se io credevo in dio , mi dovevano interessare le figlie giusto ?
> Ma va a fare .. ....


Tranquillo, Brunetta la mandiamo affà tutti una volta nella vita. Pure due...


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quello che ha fatto non ha giustificazioni.
> 
> Non si pretende niente da nessuno, ma uno che sparisce per diciassette anni abbandonando le figlie e venendo meno alle sue responsabilità e ai suoi doveri nei confronti di due innocenti è una merda. Punto. Quali che siano le motivazioni sottese al gesto.
> 
> ...


Io direi... perfetto.
(Se non fosse che ho seri dubbi sulla veridicità della storia.)


----------



## francoff (29 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io direi... perfetto.
> (Se non fosse che ho seri dubbi sulla veridicità della storia.)


Anche io


----------



## trilobita (29 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quello che ha fatto non ha giustificazioni.
> 
> Non si pretende niente da nessuno, ma uno che sparisce per diciassette anni abbandonando le figlie e venendo meno alle sue responsabilità e ai suoi doveri nei confronti di due innocenti è una merda. Punto. Quali che siano le motivazioni sottese al gesto.
> 
> ...


Quindi non è responsabile di quanto accaduto la moglie?
Cioe',lui se ne sarebbe andato lo stesso,quindi,anche se la moglie non avesse giocato al dottore con il collega senza protezioni,nel periodo in cui è rimasta gravida,salvo poi andare a richiedere l'intervento del divino....
Insomma probabilmente è uno dalla fuga facile,se ha accusato il colpo per una stupidaggine del genere.
Doveva restare per LA FIGLIA?L'altra c'è la possibilità tutt'altro che remota che sia figlia del montone semiufficiale.
Vedo quale tripudio di felicità per quelli che si tengono la moglie curiosa e creativa per non traumatizzare i figli.
Proprio qui ve n'è più di un fulgido esempio.
Tornare dopo qualche mese,separarsi,tornare a lavorare nella ditta di famiglia com altra mansione,perché nel frattempo la ex moglie giocosa,si era insediata al suo posto?
Vivere con dirimpettai,suocero,suocera,ex moglie e incontrarla giorno dopo giorno al lavoro.
Grandi prospettive!!!!
Purtroppo lui fa parte ancora di quella generazione antica che valuta il tradimento una cosa gravissima,non superabile.
Bisogna portare pazienza ancora un paio di generazioni,credo,e finalmente non sentiremo più parlare di questi dinosauri...


----------



## spleen (29 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quello che ha fatto non ha giustificazioni.
> 
> Non si pretende niente da nessuno, ma uno che sparisce per diciassette anni abbandonando le figlie e venendo meno alle sue responsabilità e ai suoi doveri nei confronti di due innocenti* è una merda.* Punto. Quali che siano le motivazioni sottese al gesto.
> 
> ...


Non mi avventurerei nel giudizio personale. 
Direi che quello che ha fatto è pessimo. E anche piuttosto strano, del resto se è stato in cura psic ci sarà una ragione.
Sottintende una volontà di fuga, che è una reazione, verso qualcosa, magari fuggire da se stesso, come ha cercato per 17 anni di fare.
Mi chiedo perchè.
Attribuire responsabilità è anche relativamente facile, quanto inutile a volte. Serve distinguere il peccato dal peccatore.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quindi non è responsabile di quanto accaduto la moglie?
> Cioe',lui se ne sarebbe andato lo stesso,quindi,anche se la moglie non avesse giocato al dottore con il collega senza protezioni,nel periodo in cui è rimasta gravida,salvo poi andare a richiedere l'intervento del divino....
> Insomma probabilmente è uno dalla fuga facile,se ha accusato il colpo per una stupidaggine del genere.
> Doveva restare per LA FIGLIA?L'altra c'è la possibilità tutt'altro che remota che sia figlia del montone semiufficiale.
> ...


Trilo ti quoto.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Purtroppo lui fa parte ancora di quella generazione antica che valuta il tradimento una cosa gravissima,non superabile.
> .


Di solito se si fanno queste valutazioni si divorzia.
Non si abbandonano i figli per una vita.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Di solito se si fanno queste valutazioni si divorzia.
> Non si abbandonano i figli per una vita.


Guarda caso i figli lo hanno cercato.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> In linea teorica tu hai ragione, ma in pratica non è così. Il dubbio è insito nell'uomo in quanto fallace.


Io credo che se si CREDE in Dio , non è ne facile né difficile, si crede e basta.

Non è un esercizio ginnico, che con una slogatura alla caviglia viene più difficile da fare

O almeno... Non dovrebbe essere, in teoria

Questa si, appunto.. (e purtroppo) solo teoria


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Purtroppo lui fa parte ancora di quella generazione antica che valuta il tradimento una cosa gravissima,non superabile.
> Bisogna portare pazienza ancora un paio di generazioni,credo,e finalmente non sentiremo più parlare di questi dinosauri...


Tranquillo, fra poco le famiglie saranno nello stesso posto dove sonoi dinosauri: estinte.
Ma per voi il problema non è la gran confusione di oggi, il problema sono i valori antichi e chi fermamente crede ancora in essi.
Sveglia, va tutto a rotoli e voi ancora a credere nel progresso e nelle sue meraviglie. Ogni anno, un valore antico distrutto; ogni anno, un passo verso il baratro.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io direi... perfetto.
> (Se non fosse che ho seri dubbi sulla veridicità della storia.)


Guarda, alla fine si regge abbastanza bene. Anacronismi particolari non ce ne sono.
Resta il dubbio della connessione internet nella casa delle vacanze e della lettura delle mail del lavoro dal portatile. Tutte cose che nel 2000 c'erano, ma erano poco diffuse e, soprattutto, poco usate.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Guarda caso i figli lo hanno cercato.


Non commento sulla plausibilità della storia.
Di solito dopo dieci anni dalla scomparsa di una persona viene dichiarata la morte presunta, questo per consentire di poter gestire la successione dei suoi beni oltre ovviamente a tutto quello che sarebbe necessario al coniuge per potersi considerare libero da obblighi nei confronti della persona scomparsa (pensa solo agli adempimenti di chi si trova in comunione dei beni).
Ma qui lui scompare e riappare, ritorna grazie a Facebook (che in quegli anni faceva i primi passi in Italia) la famiglia si rimette in contatto e tutto si tramuta in una puntata della De Filippi o della Carrà di un tempo.
Vorrei almeno mi fosse spiegata la questione della gestione dei beni e dei figli.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo che se si CREDE in Dio , non è ne facile né difficile, si crede e basta.
> 
> Non è un esercizio ginnico, che con una slogatura alla caviglia viene più difficile da fare
> 
> ...


Credere negli dei è solo una risultante da dove si nasce. Poi credere nel dio nostrano dopo che uno come andreotti andava a messa ogni giorno o come le venerate cappelline  dei camorristi o i santini che si abbassano al cospetto dei mamma santissima, le' un po' dura. Per non parlare della stragrande ricchionaggine dei sacerdoti novelli e della sempre più grande ipocrisia del clero in generale. E mi fermo.


----------



## Lostris (29 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quindi non è responsabile di quanto accaduto la moglie?
> Cioe',lui se ne sarebbe andato lo stesso,quindi,anche se la moglie non avesse giocato al dottore con il collega senza protezioni,nel periodo in cui è rimasta gravida,salvo poi andare a richiedere l'intervento del divino....
> Insomma probabilmente è uno dalla fuga facile,se ha accusato il colpo per una stupidaggine del genere.
> Doveva restare per LA FIGLIA?L'altra c'è la possibilità tutt'altro che remota che sia figlia del montone semiufficiale.
> ...


Io non ho detto che doveva tenersi la moglie, io non sto parlando del rapporto con lei. Poteva gestirla diversamente in modo che le figlie fossero coinvolte il minimo? Di sicuro.
poteva per esempio contribuire al loro sostentamento anche a due milioni di km di distanza? Certo che si.
Poi ci possono essere mille ragioni per come ha agito. Ma nessuna giustificazione.

Ogni cosa che si fa ha delle conseguenze dirette e indirette verso persone e cose attorno a noi. Ovvio che siamo anche dall'altro lato.. la differenza la fa come si interagisce e come si affrontano appunto queste conseguenze.

Se non lo avesse tradito lui non se ne sarebbe andato... ah beh. Magari se lui fosse stato meno preso con il lavoro lei non lo avrebbe tradito. Certo. E chiaro che se il collega non si fosse licenziato improvvisamente lui non avrebbe dovuto assentarsi così da casa (invento).
Andiamo avanti all'infinito deresponsabilizzando le azioni di ciascuno che andiamo bene.

Qui si parla di azioni sbagliate. Punto. E le azioni sono responsabilità di chi le compie. Sempre.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Guarda, alla fine si regge *abbastanza* bene. Anacronismi particolari non ce ne sono.
> Resta il dubbio della connessione internet nella casa delle vacanze e della lettura delle mail del lavoro dal portatile. Tutte cose che nel 2000 c'erano, ma erano poco diffuse e, soprattutto, poco usate.


E' una storia che potrebbe scrivere qualsiasi persona non in grado di pensare o ricordare a come si comunicava e viveva 17 anni fa, semplicemente datando i moderni mezzi di comunicazione e le abitudini attuali.


----------



## Lostris (29 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Non mi avventurerei nel giudizio personale.
> Direi che quello che ha fatto è pessimo. E anche piuttosto strano, del resto se è stato in cura psic ci sarà una ragione.
> Sottintende una volontà di fuga, che è una reazione, verso qualcosa, magari fuggire da se stesso, come ha cercato per 17 anni di fare.
> Mi chiedo perchè.
> Attribuire responsabilità è anche relativamente facile, quanto inutile a volte. Serve distinguere il peccato dal peccatore.


Non si tratta di attribuire delle responsabilità.. come se da fuori uno potesse distribuire le carte e dare i pesi.
Per me si tratta di assumersele. Pagare i propri errori.
E magari cercare di capire appunto le reali spinte a determinate azioni per migliorarsi.

Poi d'accordo è più corretto dire che si è comportato di merda piuttosto che giudicare la persona. 
Ma quando i figli subiscono più del necessario mi parte l'embolo.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Credere negli dei è solo una risultante da dove si nasce. Poi credere nel dio nostrano dopo che uno come andreotti andava a messa ogni giorno o come le venerate cappelline  dei camorristi o i santini che si abbassano al cospetto dei mamma santissima, le' un po' dura. Per non parlare della stragrande ricchionaggine dei sacerdoti novelli e della sempre più grande ipocrisia del clero in generale. E mi fermo.



Ma.. sai.. per me il punto è credere.

Posso anche credere nel gatto, non è un problema.. ma se quando torno a casa e scopro che si è fatto le unghie sul divano buono, allora non ci credo più... Beh...

Il problema non è il gatto.. e nemmeno il divano..

È proprio il mio "modo" di credere che è del tutto farlocco


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. sai.. per me il punto è credere.
> 
> Posso anche credere nel gatto, non è un problema.. ma se quando torno a casa e scopro che si è fatto le unghie sul divano buono, allora non ci credo più... Beh...
> 
> ...


Fede


----------



## trilobita (29 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che doveva tenersi la moglie, io non sto parlando del rapporto con lei. Poteva gestirla diversamente in modo che le figlie fossero coinvolte il minimo? Di sicuro.
> poteva per esempio contribuire al loro sostentamento anche a due milioni di km di distanza? Certo che si.
> Poi ci possono essere mille ragioni per come ha agito. Ma nessuna giustificazione.
> 
> ...


Forse non hai letto attentamente.
Quando si è dato alla macchia,ha preso solo cinque milioni,che erano una piccola parte di ciò che vi era sul conto.
Aveva valutato che la sua famiglia avrebbe senz'altro contribuito al sostentamento delle figlie,difatti hanno assunto la moglie al posto suo,oltre che mantenere le bimbe.
Lei non ha detto che lo ha tradito perché lui era troppo assente,ma per la curiosità di vedere come era scopare con un altro e perché non ha resistito alle avances del collega,punto.
Se tu sai altre motivazioni che qui non si sono viste,allora mi taccio.
Io non ho detto che ha fatto bene,ha sbagliato,ma i giudizi mi son sembrati veramente esagerati.
Ovviamente,a corollario,nessun commento sull'operato della moglie,ininfluente a detta tua....
Boh.
Insomma,per voi questo aspettava l'occasione per darsi,forse voleva conoscere la Sciarelli di persona,chissà...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' una storia che potrebbe scrivere qualsiasi persona non in grado di pensare o ricordare a come si comunicava e viveva 17 anni fa, semplicemente *datando *i moderni mezzi di comunicazione e *le abitudini attuali*.


Si, il dubbio è lì. Mail e internet erano una novità per tanti, per comunicare si faceva ancora la classica telefonata.
Al limite erano decollati gli sms.
Soprattutto mi puzza la virtualizzazione degli account, per cui questa vedeva da casa le mail del lavoro. In genere dovevi essere al lavoro per vedere le mail del lavoro.
E poi i modem dell'epoca: ci attaccavi un fisso e buonanotte. Il wireless non c'era, per cui, sta qua, dove ha attaccato il portatile? Ha sganciato il computer e attaccato il portatile? Può sembrare strano, ma all'epoca questi movimenti non si facevano.
Insomma, come dici tu: troppi comportamenti attuali proiettati sulla tecnologia dell'epoca.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si, il dubbio è lì. Mail e internet erano una novità per tanti, per comunicare si faceva ancora la classica telefonata.
> Al limite erano decollati gli sms.
> Soprattutto mi puzza la virtualizzazione degli account, per cui questa vedeva da casa le mail del lavoro. In genere dovevi essere al lavoro per vedere le mail del lavoro.
> E poi i modem dell'epoca: ci attaccavi un fisso e buonanotte. Il wireless non c'era, per cui, sta qua, dove ha attaccato il portatile? Ha sganciato il computer e attaccato il portatile? Può sembrare strano, ma all'epoca questi movimenti non si facevano.
> Insomma, come dici tu: troppi comportamenti attuali proiettati sulla tecnologia dell'epoca.


E al 56k nel 2000 si stava attaccati pochissimo, perché il costo era quello di una telefonata essendo il modem - che dovevi configurare - collegato al doppino telefonico. In pratica se eri collegato a internet non potevi telefonare.
Qui lui trova una mail rimasta aperta (probabilmente una mail scaricata con Outlook), ma quanto è plausibile che una moglie lasci aperta una mail del genere col portatile a disposizione del marito?
Quanto è credibile che nella casa vacanze dei genitori ci fosse un modem configurato per il portatile da lavoro della moglie?


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E al 56k nel 2000 si stava attaccati pochissimo, perché il costo era quello di una telefonata essendo il modem - che dovevi configurare - collegato al doppino telefonico. In pratica se eri collegato a internet non potevi telefonare.
> Altro che email del lavoro rimasta aperta.


Lavorate sull'ipotesi. Se no amen


----------



## spleen (29 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che doveva tenersi la moglie, io non sto parlando del rapporto con lei. Poteva gestirla diversamente in modo che le figlie fossero coinvolte il minimo? Di sicuro.
> poteva per esempio contribuire al loro sostentamento anche a due milioni di km di distanza? Certo che si.
> Poi ci possono essere mille ragioni per come ha agito. Ma nessuna giustificazione.
> 
> ...


Non è una contraddizione il neretto?


----------



## oriente70 (29 Giugno 2017)

Dopo le figlie Life è quello che ci ha rimesso di più . Ora  quello che ha fatto è stato fatto e mi sembra che chi gli vuole bene lo abbia trovato. Chi ha causato tutto non ha avuto il coraggio di accompagnare le figlie dal padre. Ora ha deciso di avvicinarsi a casa .  
Mica ha commesso un femminicidio, ha semplicemente lasciato la moglie sola con il collega che si godesse la vita 
Gli ha voluto così bene che l'ha lasciata con il suo amante. Più ammore di questo.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Lavorate sull'ipotesi. Se no amen


L'ipotesi è che una persona che fugge da moglie e figlia a seguito di un tradimento, e ancora scrive dopo 17 anni di amare sua moglie, non ha evidentemente un equilibrio tale da poter trovare un aiuto da un forum, che potrebbe anzi essergli più dannoso che altro.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'ipotesi è che una persona che fugge da moglie e figlia a seguito di un tradimento, e ancora scrive dopo 17 anni di amare sua moglie, non ha evidentemente un equilibrio tale da poter trovare un aiuto da un forum, che potrebbe anzi essergli più dannoso che altro.


Comunque per ora il ritorno è principalmente per le figlie. La mogliera verrà dopo anche se leggo che non ha intenzione di tornare nella città dove vivono.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E al 56k nel 2000 si stava attaccati pochissimo, perché il costo era quello di una telefonata essendo il modem - che dovevi configurare - collegato al doppino telefonico. *In pratica se eri collegato a internet non potevi telefonare*.
> Qui lui trova una mail rimasta aperta (probabilmente una mail scaricata con Outlook), ma quanto è plausibile che una moglie lasci aperta una mail del genere col portatile a disposizione del marito?
> Quanto è credibile che nella casa vacanze dei genitori ci fosse un modem configurato per il portatile da lavoro della moglie?


Già, questo l'avevo dimenticato... La memoria inganna...


----------



## Lostris (29 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Forse non hai letto attentamente.
> Quando si è dato alla macchia,ha preso solo cinque milioni,che erano una piccola parte di ciò che vi era sul conto.
> Aveva valutato che la sua famiglia avrebbe senz'altro contribuito al sostentamento delle figlie,difatti hanno assunto la moglie al posto suo,oltre che mantenere le bimbe.
> Lei non ha detto che lo ha tradito perché lui era troppo assente,ma per la curiosità di vedere come era scopare con un altro e perché non ha resistito alle avances del collega,punto.
> ...


Ma chissenefrega perché lei lo ha tradito! Era un esempio, ed è pure irrilevante la motivazione perché tradire è appunto sempre un atto riprovevole.

Qui è lui il centro del discorso, che senso ha commentare l'operato della moglie? Farlo sentire meglio? Ma pensi che lei non si sia sentita in colpa ogni giorno di questi diciassette anni guardando le sue figlie crescere senza un padre? E in ogni caso non è questo il punto.

Io non ho intenzione di fare i conti in tasca a nessuno anche perché non si hanno tutti gli elementi per valutare, ma sinceramente il contributo economico è sicuramente meno importante del vuoto affettivo. 
Lui sa in quante cose è stato manchevole.

Io a lui ho già risposto, quello che ha fatto per me è inconcepibile, di un egoismo estremo. Ma ha incredibilmente una possibilità di recuperare qualcosa.

Sinceramente io mi immedesimo nella figlia e penso a questa giovane ragazza.. Non so se sarei riuscita ad accettare e a perdonare diciassette anni di vuoto e soprattutto poi andare a cercare mio padre per convincerlo _a fare_ il padre e ad essere uomo.

Io ho fatto fatica a perdonarne tre, di anni.. è stato un percorso difficile e lungo, tuttora non sono convinta di aver risolto proprio tutto, per dire. 
Ma in un certo senso mi ha persa.. e io ho perso lui. Perchè certe cose non si possono più recuperare nell'interezza una volta che si spezzano. Anche se si vorrebbe.


----------



## Lostris (29 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è una contraddizione il neretto?


Ero sarcastica infatti


----------



## trilobita (29 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma chissenefrega perché lei lo ha tradito! Era un esempio, ed è pure irrilevante la motivazione perché tradire è appunto sempre un atto riprovevole.
> 
> Qui è lui il centro del discorso, che senso ha commentare l'operato della moglie? Farlo sentire meglio? Ma pensi che lei non si sia sentita in colpa ogni giorno di questi diciassette anni guardando le sue figlie crescere senza un padre? E in ogni caso non è questo il punto.
> 
> ...


Allora non ci capiamo,o facciamo a non capirci.
Tu hai tirato in ballo la motivazione del tradimento,mica io.
Per te un tradimento è un'azione riprovevole,magari del tipo"eh,biricchina,lo sai,queste cose non si fanno!!"
Per altri sono un terremoto che sconvolge tutti gli equilibri e porta a fare cose,appunto senza alcun equilibrio.
Ne aveva parlato in un post Twinpeaks,di cosa possa comportare un tradimento per chi lo subisce e parla va di conseguenze mooooolto pesanti .
Ne ha parlato in più di un post.
OVVIAMENTE,un no comment generale.
Nessuno può sostenere che sia lecito abbandonare le figlie.
Ma le motivazioni,checché tu ne dica,creano un discrimine.
Uno che si dà perché preferisce la vita da scapolone senza responsabilità,dopo aver creato una famiglia,non lo metterei sullo stesso piano di uno che,sconvolto da ciò che ha subito,ha scelto di allontanarsi da ciò che lo faceva star male insopportabilmente.
Ancora tu hai parlato di mancato contributo alle figlie,mica io.
Appurato che le figlie non erano indigenti,mi parli di mancanze affettive.
Io invece non provo neppure ad immedesimarmi nella seconda figlia che a 16 anni,non sa se il padre è la merda fuggita all'estero o il gentil cavaliere bianco collega della signora(ciao Blaise)


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io non sarei così categorico.
> Si è detto n volte qui che il traditore non tradisce per fare del male al tradito,ma per se stesso.
> Ecco.
> Lui non se ne è andato per fare del male alla figlia legittima,ma perché sapeva di non poter reggere il rapporto con la moglie,che sarebbe comunque continuato anche in caso di separazione per via delle figlie.
> ...


No non lo siamo, ci vuole grande coraggio a rinnegare i propri figli.
Non so, inizio a credere che il tradimento sia stato un input, di qualcosa che già voleva fare.


----------



## trilobita (29 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No non lo siamo, ci vuole grande coraggio a rinnegare i propri figli.
> Non so, inizio a credere che il tradimento sia stato un input, di qualcosa che già voleva fare.


E due.
Sei già la seconda che ipotizza che il tipo sia un fugaiolo...


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> E due.
> Sei già la seconda che ipotizza che il tipo sia un fugaiolo...


lo è, mi spiace, tu gli vuoi trovare una scusante come s'è l'è creata anche lui.
Sei liberissimo di farlo, ma vorrei sapere quanti (anche solo in  questo forum, cerchia ristretta) con figli possano solo pensare di provare un dolore così forte da rinunciare per sempre a un figlio.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo è, mi spiace, tu gli vuoi trovare una scusante come s'è l'è creata anche lui.
> Sei liberissimo di farlo, ma vorrei sapere quanti (anche solo in  questo forum, cerchia ristretta) con figli possano solo pensare di provare un dolore così forte da rinunciare per sempre a un figlio.


Personalmente, il dolore più grosso nel mio caso sarebbe stato rinunciare a vivere con mia figlia.
Il legame che un padre instaura con la propria prole non lo ricrea con nessun'altra persona, diversamente da quello col coniuge.
Il tradimento di mia moglie è stato traumatico, sicuramente.
Parte del trauma era però alimentato anche dall'ansia di essere costretto a dover decidere  di cambiare vita lasciando tutto quello che avevo costruito e a cui tenevo per l'ignoto che non mi apparteneva.
Essere costretto a una fuga è ben diverso dal volere fuggire.
Un latitante può essere costretto alla fuga.
In questo caso Life is Life ha scelto di fuggire.


----------



## Lostris (29 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Allora non ci capiamo,o facciamo a non capirci.
> Tu hai tirato in ballo la motivazione del tradimento,mica io.
> Per te un tradimento è un'azione riprovevole,magari del tipo"eh,biricchina,lo sai,queste cose non si fanno!!"
> Per altri sono un terremoto che sconvolge tutti gli equilibri e porta a fare cose,appunto senza alcun equilibrio.
> ...


Ho tirato in ballo un'ipotetica motivazione del tradimento (e volevo essere sarcastica) in un gioco inutile di colpe semplicemente perché hai parlato di responsabilità della moglie nell'abbandono. 
Cosa che io non prenderei in considerazione, tutto qui. 
Anche sul sostentamento, era solo un esempio su come avrebbe potuto fare le cose in modo diverso. Ora non so cosa mai ci fosse sul conto ma diciassette anni sono un'eternità.
E non è la famiglia di lui che doveva occuparsi delle sue figlie, ma lui stesso. Insomma Per me non è meno grave solo perché sapeva che non sarebbero finite in mezzo ad una strada.

È chiaro che se uno si comporta da merda perché sconvolto da un tradimento o perché vuole fare il vitellone non è la stessa cosa. Siamo portati a considerare nei vari casi attenuanti e aggravanti ognuno secondo il proprio metro.

Anche [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] che ha tradito la moglie dopo essere stato tradito a sua volta da molti utenti ha ricevuto comprensione.
Ma il tradimento resta tradimento, così come l'abbandono. A prescindere delle spinte che muovono una persona.

Perché il discrimine delle motivazioni alle azioni non riguarda le conseguenze delle azioni stesse. Una coltellata fa male indipendentemente dalle ragioni sottese al gesto.

L'importante secondo me semplicemente è non raccontarsela.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Personalmente, il dolore più grosso nel mio caso sarebbe stato rinunciare a vivere con mia figlia.Il legame che un padre instaura con la propria prole non lo ricrea con nessun'altra persona, diversamente da quello col coniuge.Il tradimento di mia moglie è stato traumatico, sicuramente.Parte del trauma era però alimentato anche dall'ansia di essere costretto a dover decidere  di cambiare vita lasciando tutto quello che avevo costruito e a cui tenevo per l'ignoto che non mi apparteneva.Essere costretto a una fuga è ben diverso dal volere fuggire.Un latitante può essere costretto alla fuga.In questo caso Life is Life ha scelto di fuggire.


Esatto ha scelto, ha rinunciato.Il mio dubbio nasce proprio sul rinunciare ai figli.Non lo comprendo, vuol dire non provare proprio nulla per loro. Il vuoto assoluto. Poi 17 anni......no


----------



## trilobita (29 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo è, mi spiace, tu gli vuoi trovare una scusante come s'è l'è creata anche lui.
> Sei liberissimo di farlo, ma vorrei sapere quanti (anche solo in  questo forum, cerchia ristretta) con figli possano solo pensare di provare un dolore così forte da rinunciare per sempre a un figlio.


Ma proprio per questo continuo a ribadire che non siamo tutti uguali.
C'è chi rimane sconvolto dal tradimento a tal punto da perdere l'equilibrio,altri,superano abbastanza con nonchalance il tutto,presumo traditori a loro volta,quindi già indirizzati a dare al tradimento un peso quasi irrilevante.
Lasciare un figlio?
Ok,sbagliato.
Ma se devi decidere tra la tua vita e la vita di tua figlia,sicuro che ti immoli per lei.
Ma non è questo il caso.
Tant'è che la figlia lo vuole accanto


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Esatto ha scelto, ha rinunciato.Il mio dubbio nasce proprio sul rinunciare ai figli.Non lo comprendo, vuol dire non provare proprio nulla per loro. Il vuoto assoluto. Poi 17 anni......no


Se n'è andato dopo che la moglie ha partorito la seconda, che poteva essere non sua. A fronte di questo non pensi che abbia potuto fare gesti eclatanti ed ha preferito andarsene?


----------



## Mat78 (29 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se n'è andato dopo che la moglie ha partorito la seconda, che poteva essere non sua. A fronte di questo non pensi che abbia potuto fare gesti eclatanti ed ha preferito andarsene?


Esatto. Voi potete immaginare cosa vuol dire vivere l'inferno di un tradimento ed in più avere il dubbio che tua figlia non sia in realtà tua? Nessuno può immaginare come si potrebbe reagire a queste due prove. Questo non giustifica l'abbandono della tua prima figlia.


----------



## Outdider (29 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Personalmente, il dolore più grosso nel mio caso sarebbe stato rinunciare a vivere con mia figlia.
> Il legame che un padre instaura con la propria prole non lo ricrea con nessun'altra persona, diversamente da quello col coniuge.
> Il tradimento di mia moglie è stato traumatico, sicuramente.
> Parte del trauma era però alimentato anche dall'ansia di essere costretto a dover decidere  di cambiare vita lasciando tutto quello che avevo costruito e a cui tenevo per l'ignoto che non mi apparteneva.
> ...


Mi piace quello hai che scritto...QUOTO


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto. Voi potete immaginare cosa vuol dire vivere l'inferno di un tradimento ed in più avere il dubbio che tua figlia non sia in realtà tua? Nessuno può immaginare come si potrebbe reagire a queste due prove. Questo non giustifica l'abbandono della tua prima figlia.


Dopo 17 anni ha accettato la seconda. Comunque un giretto di DNA lo farei


----------



## trilobita (29 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto. Voi potete immaginare cosa vuol dire vivere l'inferno di un tradimento ed in più avere il dubbio che tua figlia non sia in realtà tua? Nessuno può immaginare come si potrebbe reagire a queste due prove. Questo non giustifica l'abbandono della tua prima figlia.


Ma va!!!
Quisquilie!!pinzellacchere!
Andarsene per un piccolo torto,fatto tra l'altro in buona fede,cioè lei confidava nell'aiuto dei santi,nel caso in cui fosse uscita la situazione extra.
Veramente ha esagerato.
Posso capire se a san valentino le regalava una scatola di cioccolatini più piccola,per farle capire che non aveva apprezzato il suo comportamento,oppure per due giorni tenerle un po' il muso,ma così è troppo,davvero....
Poi rivalersi sulla figlia,perché è lampante che l'ha fatto per vendicarsi sulla moglie togliendo la sua presenza alla bimba.
Allucinante.....


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Esatto ha scelto, ha rinunciato.Il mio dubbio nasce proprio sul rinunciare ai figli.Non lo comprendo, vuol dire non provare proprio nulla per loro. Il vuoto assoluto. Poi 17 anni......no


Fare quello che ha fatto il nuovo utente dopo il tradimento subito ci sta

Come ci sta di aver qualsiasi reazione dopo aver subito un sorpasso a destra

Non è questo il problema, nel senso che è e resterà un problema suo, eventualmente lo consideri tale.

E ci farà i conti, o ce li sta facendo da un pezzo. 

Conti suoi, che nessuno può saldare, eventualmente

La mia curiosità sarebbe solo sapere come ha fatto a farlo..

Perché io, al pensare a mio figlio solo che alla sera mi pensa nel suo letto, e si chiede dove sia finito, morirei dopo 3 settimane.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma va!!!
> Quisquilie!!pinzellacchere!
> Andarsene per un piccolo torto,fatto tra l'altro in buona fede,cioè lei confidava nell'aiuto dei santi,nel caso in cui fosse uscita la situazione extra.
> Veramente ha esagerato.
> ...


La prima o la seconda(figlia)?


----------



## trilobita (29 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La prima o la seconda(figlia)?


La prima,quella certa


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> La prima,quella certa


Alla seconda poteva farglielo mancare?


----------



## Outdider (29 Giugno 2017)

A me è parso di capire da quello che ha scritto che meditava cose terribili nei confronti di sua moglie ed ha preferito lasciare tutto e tutti per non precipitare nell'abisso.


----------



## trilobita (29 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Alla seconda poteva farglielo mancare?


Può essere che la seconda,se vuole l'affetto del padre,non è a lui che si deve rivolgere....


----------



## trilobita (29 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> A me è parso di capire da quello che ha scritto che meditava cose terribili nei confronti di sua moglie ed ha preferito lasciare tutto e tutti per non precipitare nell'abisso.


Questo è quello che ho percepito pure io.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Può essere che la seconda,se vuole l'affetto del padre,non è a lui che si deve rivolgere....


La classica figli e figliastri

I figli sono di chi li cresce.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Giugno 2017)

Ha accettato la scelta della Moglie "di stare con un altro "  si sentiva una ruota di scorta ... A questo punto meglio alzare i tacchi


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ha accettato la scelta della Moglie "di stare con un altro "  si sentiva una ruota di scorta ... A questo punto meglio alzare i tacchi


Speriamo che danny non legga.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Speriamo che danny non legga.


Non ho letto.










:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ho tirato in ballo un'ipotetica motivazione del tradimento (e volevo essere sarcastica) in un gioco inutile di colpe semplicemente perché hai parlato di responsabilità della moglie nell'abbandono.
> Cosa che io non prenderei in considerazione, tutto qui.
> Anche sul sostentamento, era solo un esempio su come avrebbe potuto fare le cose in modo diverso. Ora non so cosa mai ci fosse sul conto ma diciassette anni sono un'eternità.
> E non è la famiglia di lui che doveva occuparsi delle sue figlie, ma lui stesso. Insomma Per me non è meno grave solo perché sapeva che non sarebbero finite in mezzo ad una strada.
> ...


Ma qui (e in altri thread) non si fa che rispondere da tifosi.
Si decide da che parte stare e via...
Purtroppo è una modalità di esprimersi ormai diffusa ovunque anche su argomenti meno opinabili dei sentimenti.
Figuriamoci se qualcuno può mettere in dubbio questo metodo.
Il risultato è che poi si vuole confutare chi è dall'altra squadra, mai considerare e argomentazioni per approfondire.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2017)

DOMANDONE (giusto per chiarire):
Forse mi è sfuggito qualche post inerente al tema... ma io mi (vi - gli) chiedo:
ma Life is Life in questi 17 anni... 
si è trombato qualcuna o si è dato alla castità (oltre che alla macchia)?


----------



## oriente70 (29 Giugno 2017)

[emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> DOMANDONE (giusto per chiarire):
> Forse mi è sfuggito qualche post inerente al tema... ma io mi (vi - gli) chiedo:
> ma Life is Life in questi 17 anni...
> si è trombato qualcuna o si è dato alla castità (oltre che alla macchia)?


Ho letto di storielle niente di serio. Di casto ci sei solo tu


----------



## trilobita (29 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> DOMANDONE (giusto per chiarire):
> Forse mi è sfuggito qualche post inerente al tema... ma io mi (vi - gli) chiedo:
> ma Life is Life in questi 17 anni...
> si è trombato qualcuna o si è dato alla castità (oltre che alla macchia)?


Qualche colpo occasionale,qualche peripatetica..


----------



## oriente70 (29 Giugno 2017)

Certo che in 17anni qualche chiodo si batte ...


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Qualche colpo occasionale,qualche peripatetica..


Trilo ma danny è danny


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2017)

Per me la storia della email è poco credibile, ma potrebbe anche averla raccontata diversamente da come è andata nella realtà per non rendersi riconoscibile. Dubito che anche i nomi siano quelli reali e me lo auguro.

La storia non è incredibile. Si possono fare cose di impulso che poi creano situazioni da cui si fa fatica a uscire.

Quello che non è credibile sono le sue proclamazioni di sentimenti, sia nei confronti delle figli, ma soprattutto nei confronti della moglie.
Poiché un troll normalmente inventa cose credibili e poiché si applica sempre il principio di prendere per sinceri i racconti che vengono fatti, io non vedo nessun happy end, ma un uomo che è sentimentalmente molto fragile ed egocentrico.
Non so che utilià possano avere per lui le nostre riflessioni.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ho letto di storielle niente di serio. Di casto ci sei solo tu





trilobita ha detto:


> Qualche colpo occasionale,qualche peripatetica..





oriente70 ha detto:


> *Certo che in 17anni qualche chiodo si batte* ...



Soprattutto se hai 30 anni o poco più.
No?
Se molli moglie e figli e te ne vai all'estero non è che resti ossessivamente legato al fantasma della moglie ripudiata... prima o poi un'altra donna la trovi. E magari riesci pure a rifarti una famiglia.
A poco più di 30... non dovrebbe essere difficile.
E anche la moglie abbandonata... in 17 anni un altro uomo avrebbe dovuto già trovarlo.
Questi dopo una vita invece sono ancora ossessivamente legati a un ricordo di tanti anni fa.
E' un po'... particolare, no?


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me la storia della email è poco credibile, ma potrebbe anche averla raccontata diversamente da come è andata nella realtà per non rendersi riconoscibile. Dubito che anche i nomi siano quelli reali e me lo auguro.
> 
> La storia non è incredibile. Si possono fare cose di impulso che poi creano situazioni da cui si fa fatica a uscire.
> 
> ...


Quoto l'evidenziato.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Soprattutto se hai 30 anni o poco più.
> No?
> Se molli moglie e figli e te ne vai all'estero non è che resti ossessivamente legato al fantasma della moglie ripudiata... prima o poi un'altra donna la trovi. E magari riesci pure a rifarti una famiglia.
> A poco più di 30... non dovrebbe essere difficile.
> ...


Sì ma chi ci dice se la moglie non ha continuato con il collega...


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Trilo ma danny è danny


Danny©


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sì ma chi ci dice se la moglie non ha continuato con il collega...


Ma un "chi se ne frega?!" non c'è lo mettiamo?
Questo sparisce diciassette anni e andiamo a sindacare sul fatto se la moglie si è chiusa in clausura?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Danny©


Ti amo


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti amo


Un'amore casto e puro. 
E fatevela na chiavata che vi sgombra la testa da parecchie strunzate.


----------



## Lostris (29 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un "chi se ne frega?!" non c'è lo mettiamo?
> Questo sparisce diciassette anni e andiamo a sindacare sul fatto se la moglie si è chiusa in clausura?


Quotone


----------



## Outdider (29 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Un'amore casto e puro.
> E fatevela na chiavata che vi sgombra la testa da parecchie strunzate.








QUOTO


----------



## trilobita (29 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Trilo ma danny è danny


Non mi riferivo a Danny,ma al fuggiasco


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a Danny,ma al fuggiasco


Lo so, ma si parlava di castità


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> QUOTO


Attenzione che rischi.
Mai mettersi contro, specialmente dopo le ultime elezioni.


----------



## trilobita (29 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Attenzione che rischi.
> Mai mettersi contro, specialmente dopo le ultime elezioni.


Per carità!!!!


----------



## Outdider (29 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Attenzione che rischi.
> Mai mettersi contro, specialmente dopo le ultime elezioni.


Si ma quando è bella è bella fratè....


----------



## oriente70 (29 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un "chi se ne frega?!" non c'è lo mettiamo?
> Questo sparisce diciassette anni e andiamo a sindacare sul fatto se la moglie si è chiusa in clausura?


La moglie ha fatto le sue scelte e lui di conseguenza ha fatto le sue . Se non lo avessero cercato le figlie probabilmente avrebbe continuato a stare lontano .


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Un'amore *casto* e puro.
> E fatevela na chiavata che vi sgombra la testa da parecchie strunzate.


Mi devo solo ricordare dove ho messo le chiavi...


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se n'è andato dopo che la moglie ha partorito la seconda, che poteva essere non sua. A fronte di questo non pensi che abbia potuto fare gesti eclatanti ed ha preferito andarsene?


si, ho pensato anche a questo. Ma sparire da tutto e da tutti. Mi sembra lasciare tutto alle palle. Come se nulla fosse successo, ripartire solo da se stessi. Niente più doveri in generale.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si, ho pensato anche a questo. Ma sparire da tutto e da tutti. Mi sembra lasciare tutto alle palle. Come se nulla fosse successo, ripartire solo da se stessi. Niente più doveri in generale.


In teoria lo starebbe per fare ancora, ritornando in Italia dopo 17 anni di vita in Austria dove - mi viene da pensare - non ha allacciato alcun legame.
Un'altra fuga, se vogliamo leggerla diversamente, più che un ritorno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> In teoria lo starebbe per fare ancora, ritornando in Italia dopo 17 anni di vita in Austria dove - mi viene da pensare - non ha allacciato alcun legame.
> Un'altra fuga, se vogliamo leggerla diversamente, più che un ritorno.


 eppure di questa storia, mi sembra manchi un pezzo. Se l'ha trovato la figlia, chiunque avrebbe potuto trovarlo anche prima. 
Non so.....


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> eppure di questa storia, mi sembra manchi un pezzo. Se l'ha trovato la figlia, chiunque avrebbe potuto trovarlo anche prima.
> Non so.....


Già.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Fare quello che ha fatto il nuovo utente dopo il tradimento subito ci sta
> 
> Come ci sta di aver qualsiasi reazione dopo aver subito un sorpasso a destra
> 
> ...


non era la sua priorità il figlio.
Si era stancato di tutti e di tutto. Un taglio netto col passato per darsi una nuova possibilità.
La figlia era una dei tutti. In quel caso non provi sentimento.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non era la sua priorità il figlio.
> Si era stancato di tutti e di tutto. Un taglio netto col passato per darsi una nuova possibilità.
> La figlia era una dei tutti. In quel caso non provi sentimento.


Si si.. capisco

Ma se dopo un sacco di anni (non 2 mesi) è qui a parlarne in questo modo, mi sa che in quel taglio è partita un po' la forbice..

Speriamo non parta il rimpianto degli anni bruciati x sempre, sennò diventa una via Crucis senza crocifissione..


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si si.. capisco
> 
> Ma se dopo un sacco di anni (non 2 mesi) è qui a parlarne in questo modo, mi sa che in quel taglio è partita un po' la forbice..
> 
> Speriamo non parta il rimpianto degli anni bruciati x sempre, sennò diventa una via Crucis senza crocifissione..


Io invece credo che sarebbe giusto un po' di senso di colpa.


----------



## Divì (29 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che doveva tenersi la moglie, io non sto parlando del rapporto con lei. Poteva gestirla diversamente in modo che le figlie fossero coinvolte il minimo? Di sicuro.
> poteva per esempio contribuire al loro sostentamento anche a due milioni di km di distanza? Certo che si.
> Poi ci possono essere mille ragioni per come ha agito. Ma nessuna giustificazione.
> 
> ...


Ma quanto mi piaci :inlove:


----------



## Divì (29 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un "chi se ne frega?!" non c'è lo mettiamo?
> Questo sparisce diciassette anni e andiamo a sindacare sul fatto se la moglie si è chiusa in clausura?


:quoto:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io invece credo che sarebbe giusto un po' di senso di colpa.


Sarà anche giusto.. per carità..

Ognuno raccoglie dal proprio campo i frutti che vi spuntano.. 

Gli auguro solo di usarlo al meglio, che i sensi di colpa sono attrezzi un po' pericolosi da utilizzare, soprattutto x costruire relazioni.

E qui si parla di una relazione genitoriale, non tra una coppiuccia come se ne formano e se ne sfaldano a migliaia ogni mezz'ora


----------



## Life is life (29 Giugno 2017)

Oggi ho trascorso  il pomeriggio con alessandra avevo intenzione di condividere con voi questa giornata.
Ma ho letto tutti i vostri interventi.
E vedo che la mia richiesta di aiuto,
Il vostro parere, si è focalizzato per ciò che ho fatto . 
Molti di voi non approvano il mio comportamento che ho avuto in passato, va bene, lo accetto, e vero lo so , sono consapevole di avere fatto una grande cazzata 
Non siamo tutti uguali, ogni uno reagisce in modo diverso, giusto o sbagliato. Non mi assolvo, non voglio essere assolto .
Altri utenti hanno compreso il mio stato. Leggendoli ho sentito me stesso. 
Altri utenti non credono, va bene, 
Sono un fake ho inventato tutto,
E vero nel 2000 non esistevano i notebook, e la linea Internet 56 k 
Non era per tutti . 
Ritornando a noi, 
Ho notato nei post di oggi domande che ho già  risposto
Dunque rispondo di nuovo.
Dopo circa un anno di latitanza , versavo sul nostro conto cointestato, ogni 6 mesi   3/4  dei
 Miei guadagni. Economicamente sempre sostenuti.
Mia moglie non si è rifatta una vita con il collega, dopo la maternità ha dato le dimissioni, 
La mia famiglia per trovarmi ha ingaggiato un investigatore privato 
Mostrando a loro le immagini del mio profilo. 
La mia famiglia a ritenuto, che era meglio che mia moglie non venisse
E in secondo momento se io avrei voluto, sarebbe partita.

Brunetta ho copiato l’ultima parte del tuo post 


Quello che non è credibile sono le sue proclamazioni di sentimenti, sia nei confronti delle figli, ma soprattutto nei confronti della moglie.
Poiché un troll normalmente inventa cose credibili e poiché si applica sempre il principio di prendere per sinceri i racconti che vengono fatti, io non vedo nessun happy end, ma un uomo che è sentimentalmente molto fragile ed egocentrico.
Non so che utilià possano avere per lui le nostre riflessioni.


Ho sempre amato mia moglie, e la amerò per sempre, anche ora.
Non esiste altra donna che io possa amare.

Io mi fermo qui. Brunetta quoto l'ultima frase che hai scritto, infatti con le vostre riflessioni non mi sono di aiuto.
Colgo l’occasione per chiederti scusa brunetta per ieri sera.
Grazie a tutti .
Alcuni di voi mi siete stati di grande aiuto.
Avevo scritto la mia vita più dettagliata , volevo postare per farvela leggere, ma non mi sembra più il caso.
La settimana prossima mi trasferisco in italia .
Dopo che ho passato un intera giornata con Alessandra, credo che andrò oltre.
Nb. I nomi non sono reali,
Solo Imma e vero.
Per l’esattezza immacolata.
Outdider 
Stai vicino al tuo amico 
Infinity 
Grazie per i consigli.
Se ci sono novità ti scrivo in mp.
Buona fortuna a tutti.


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2017)

se hai compreso che il tuo posto è con la tua famiglia, allora sì effettivamente non ti servono ulteriori consigli.

ti auguro di riuscire a recuperare il rapporto con le tue figlie, per quanto possibile.


----------



## francoff (29 Giugno 2017)

*Cioè*

Dopo una fuga di 17 anni sono bastati 5 giorni sul forum per capirsi ? Siamo meglio di Lourdes !


----------



## Divì (29 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Dopo una fuga di 17 anni sono bastati 5 giorni sul forum per capirsi ? Siamo meglio di Lourdes !


E tu che non ti fidi..... miscredente


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2017)

apa:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Giugno 2017)

*...*



francoff ha detto:


> Dopo una fuga di 17 anni sono bastati 5 giorni sul forum per capirsi ? Siamo meglio di Lourdes !


la De Filippi ci fa una sega


----------



## Outdider (30 Giugno 2017)

Life is life ha detto:


> Oggi ho trascorso  il pomeriggio con alessandra avevo intenzione di condividere con voi questa giornata.
> Ma ho letto tutti i vostri interventi.
> E vedo che la mia richiesta di aiuto,
> Il vostro parere, si è focalizzato per ciò che ho fatto .
> ...


In bocca al lupo per tutto....ricordati che sei un uomo perbene.


----------



## francoff (30 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> E tu che non ti fidi..... miscredente


----------



## Diletta (30 Giugno 2017)

*Non esiste altra donna che io possa amare.*

Dopo questa sua affermazione mi chiedo:
un amore così grande può non permettere il perdono?
Cosa ci vuole allora?
Perdonare è avere un gran cuore pieno d'amore...


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dopo questa sua affermazione mi chiedo:
> un amore così grande può non permettere il perdono?
> Cosa ci vuole allora?
> Perdonare è avere un gran cuore pieno d'amore...


Ma anche no. Mica bisogna per forza perdonare anche se si ama. Ha distrutto i suoi sogni e la sua vita.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma anche no. Mica bisogna per forza perdonare anche se si ama. Ha distrutto i suoi sogni e la sua vita.


Stavolta mi tocca quotare


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2017)

Questa discussione ha avuto una serie di interventi che hanno rivelato una scala di valori paradossale.
Un tradimento viene considerato più grave di un abbandono dei figli per quasi due decenni!
Ripigliatevi!
L'abbandono dei figli è stato tradire non un'ora in un motel, ma per quasi due decenni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa discussione ha avuto una serie di interventi che hanno rivelato una scala di valori paradossale.
> Un tradimento viene considerato più grave di un abbandono dei figli per quasi due decenni!
> Ripigliatevi!
> *L'abbandono dei figli è stato tradire non un'ora in un motel, ma per quasi due decenn*i.


quoto


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dopo questa sua affermazione mi chiedo:
> un amore così grande può non permettere il perdono?
> Cosa ci vuole allora?
> Perdonare è avere un gran cuore pieno d'amore...


Ma sei fuori?
Lei lasciata sola a crescere le figlie, lasciata con la bimba in braccio con la montata lattea, lei dovrebbe perdonare lui?


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sei fuori?
> Lei lasciata sola a crescere le figlie, lasciata con la bimba in braccio con la montata lattea, lei dovrebbe perdonare lui?


Brunetta, hanno sbagliato entrambi. Lei per lo schifo che a fatto è il nostro forumista per altrettanto schifo. Ricordati anche che la seconda figlia non è sicuro che sia sua. Ora lui deve solo recuperare il rapporto con sua figlia e capire se la seconda sia sua. Per il resto non c'è nulla da perdonare da entrambi i lati.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sei fuori?
> Lei lasciata sola a crescere le figlie, lasciata con la bimba in braccio con la montata lattea, lei dovrebbe perdonare lui?


Veterofemminismo, è sempre colpa del maschio e della società maschilista


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sei fuori?
> Lei lasciata sola a crescere le figlie, lasciata con la bimba in braccio con la montata lattea, lei dovrebbe perdonare lui?


Però non l'ha abbandonata quando è stata "montata"


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta, cosa pensi degli stupri etnici di Colonia del gennaio 2016?
Colpa dei razzisti bianchi? Montatura di nazisti complottisti?
Illuminaci


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Brunetta, hanno sbagliato entrambi. Lei per lo schifo che ha fatto è il nostro forumista per altrettanto schifo. Ricordati anche che la seconda figlia non è sicuro che sia sua. Ora lui deve solo recuperare il rapporto con sua figlia e capire se la seconda sia sua. Per il resto non c'è nulla da perdonare da entrambi i lati.


No. C'è da perdonare. E quello che ha fatto peggio è lui.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Veterofemminismo, è sempre colpa del maschio e della società maschilista


Ma che cavolo c'entra?
Questo è uno che si è reso irreperibile per due decenni!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Brunetta, cosa pensi degli stupri etnici di Colonia del gennaio 2016?
> Colpa dei razzisti bianchi? Montatura di nazisti complottisti?
> Illuminaci


Fatti curare.


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. C'è da perdonare. E quello che ha fatto peggio è lui.


Dici sul serio? Peggio lui che forse la seconda figlia è dell'uomo che se la sbatteva mentre lui pensava alla famiglia? Peggio lui che ha avuto tutto il suo futuro,presente e passato distrutto? Io penso che sono sullo steso piano, quello che è accaduto e frutto dell'azione della moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Dici sul serio? Peggio lui che forse la seconda figlia è dell'uomo che se la sbatteva mentre lui pensava alla famiglia? Peggio lui che ha avuto tutto il suo futuro,presente e passato distrutto? Io penso che sono sullo steso piano, quello che è accaduto e frutto dell'azione della moglie.


Sì, dico sul serio.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2017)

Ma secondo voi è un uomo uno che fugge?


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Dici sul serio? Peggio lui che forse la seconda figlia è dell'uomo che se la sbatteva mentre lui pensava alla famiglia? Peggio lui che ha avuto tutto il suo futuro,presente e passato distrutto? Io penso che sono sullo steso piano, quello che è accaduto e frutto dell'azione della moglie.


 certo che quello che ha fatto la moglie avrebbe provocato delle conseguenze. Ma non si scappa, anzi avrebbe dovuto chiarire e mettere tutto alla luce del sole. Scherziamo!!! Lui aveva tutte le ragioni del mondo e se l'è giocate con una azione che non gli fa onore.
Pensa i nonni, all'oscuro, che magari si sono presi cura di una nipote non loro. C'era veramente tante persone coinvolte il minimo era fare chiarezza.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fatti curare.


Risposta a tema... 
Quando si vende il cervello a sinistra si fa così: se la realtà non ci aggrada si nega.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Dici sul serio? Peggio lui che forse la seconda figlia è dell'uomo che se la sbatteva mentre lui pensava alla famiglia? Peggio lui che ha avuto tutto il suo futuro,presente e passato distrutto? Io penso che sono sullo steso piano, *quello che è accaduto e frutto dell'azione della moglie*.



No, guarda. 
Io penso che un uomo abbia la sua volontà che è indipendente dall'agire della moglie o di chiunque altro.
Lui ha deciso di fuggire, di fregarsene come padre delle conseguenze sulle figlie della sua fuga.
Con questo gesto ha veramente dimostrato di essere un vigliacco come ha scritto nel titolo del thread.
Poteva fare come tutti: restare e continuare a fare il padre, da separato o vivendo ancora accanto alla moglie e affrontando con lei il problema di come superare il tradimento subito e avendo le palle di capire di chi era veramente figlia la seconda bambina.
Non lo ha fatto. Non lo giustifico in alcun modo.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo che quello che ha fatto la moglie avrebbe provocato delle conseguenze. Ma non si scappa, anzi avrebbe dovuto chiarire e mettere tutto alla luce del sole. Scherziamo!!! Lui aveva tutte le ragioni del mondo e se l'è giocate con una azione che non gli fa onore.
> Pensa i nonni, all'oscuro, che magari si sono presi cura di una nipote non loro. C'era veramente tante persone coinvolte il minimo era fare chiarezza.


:up:


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo che quello che ha fatto la moglie avrebbe provocato delle conseguenze. Ma non si scappa, anzi avrebbe dovuto chiarire e mettere tutto alla luce del sole. Scherziamo!!! Lui aveva tutte le ragioni del mondo e se l'è giocate con una azione che non gli fa onore.
> Pensa i nonni, all'oscuro, che magari si sono presi cura di una nipote non loro. C'era veramente tante persone coinvolte il minimo era fare chiarezza.


Guardate che non lo sto giustificando! E l'ho sempre attaccato per questa sua scelta, ma non facciamo passare la moglie per una santa e povera donna abbandonata dal marito.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guardate che non lo sto giustificando! E l'ho sempre attaccato per questa sua scelta, ma non facciamo passare la moglie per una santa e povera donna abbandonata dal marito.


mai fatto. Anzi, chissà se lei sà di chi è la seconda figlia. Io al suo posto (intanto non mi ci sarei trovata) di lei, avrei abortito nel dubbio.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guardate che non lo sto giustificando! E l'ho sempre attaccato per questa sua scelta, ma non facciamo passare la moglie per una santa e povera donna abbandonata dal marito.


Nessuno può dirsi santo, ma clei omunque resta ugualmente una madre, con dei figli, il cui marito se ne è andato lasciandola sola.
Se non è abbandonare questo, cos'è?
Quando si diventa padri si hanno delle precise responsabilità.
Lei non avrebbe dovuto tradire, perché la scoperta della relazione clandestina ha messo in crisi la coppia, ma lui avrebbe dovuto reagire con responsabilità continuando a ragionare da padre, cosa che non ha fatto, e questo ha distrutto la famiglia.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Dici sul serio? Peggio lui che forse la seconda figlia è dell'uomo che se la sbatteva mentre lui pensava alla famiglia? Peggio lui che ha avuto tutto il suo futuro,presente e passato distrutto? Io penso che sono sullo steso piano, quello che è accaduto e frutto dell'azione della moglie.


Ma figurati

Ma nemmeno se scopro che mia moglie ha 12 amanti in contemporanea io sparisco x mio figlio

È sempre colpa degli altri.. suvvia...


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuno può dirsi santo, ma clei omunque resta ugualmente una madre, con dei figli, il cui marito se ne è andato lasciandola sola.
> Se non è abbandonare questo, cos'è?
> Quando si diventa padri si hanno delle precise responsabilità.
> Lei non avrebbe dovuto tradire, perché la scoperta della relazione clandestina ha messo in crisi la coppia, ma lui avrebbe dovuto reagire con responsabilità continuando a ragionare da padre, cosa che non ha fatto, e questo ha distrutto la famiglia.


La famiglia l'ha distrutta lei, lui poi ha fatto altrettanto abbandonando tutti. Quando si è madri non ti fai scopre da un altro facendoti mettere anche incinta hai delle responsabilità verso i tuoi figli e verso tuo marito. È  questo vale anche per i padri.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mai fatto. Anzi, chissà se lei sà di chi è la seconda figlia. Io al suo posto (intanto non mi ci sarei trovata) di lei, *avrei abortito nel dubbio*.


*Come sei moderna,* nel dubbio avresti buttato una vita nel cesso e tirato lo scarico. 
Fosse figlia di una violenza, capirei: ma in questo caso, sarebbe figlia comunque di un atto d'amore (consenziente, come  ci si tiene a sottolineare adesso).
L'aborto: i*o faccio un errore e*, invece di pagarne io le conseguenze, butto via la vita di una persona e *faccio pagare quelle conseguenze a lei*.
Meno male che la persona in questione la pensa diversamente.


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma figurati
> 
> Ma nemmeno se scopro che mia moglie ha 12 amanti in contemporanea io sparisco x mio figlio
> 
> È sempre colpa degli altri.. suvvia...


In questo caso la colpa è sua perché con una sua azione ha causato una reazione,riprovevole quanto vogliamo ma è così.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> In questo caso la colpa è sua perché con una sua azione ha causato una reazione,riprovevole quanto vogliamo ma è così.


Io direi che è da capire ma non da giustificare.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2017)

Qui o c'è stata l'invasione dei troll o davvero ragionano così.
Non so cosa sia peggio.


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi è un uomo uno che fugge?


Forse nemmeno chi resta a certe condizioni


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guardate che non lo sto giustificando! E l'ho sempre attaccato per questa sua scelta, ma non facciamo passare la moglie per una santa e povera donna abbandonata dal marito.


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui o c'è stata l'invasione dei troll o davvero ragionano così.
> Non so cosa sia peggio.


Guarda che è un forum dove ognuno esprime le proprie idee e se ne discute. Per fortuna non ragioniamo tutti allo stesso modo.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> La famiglia l'ha distrutta lei, lui poi ha fatto altrettanto abbandonando tutti. Quando si è madri non ti fai scopre da un altro facendoti mettere anche incinta hai delle responsabilità verso i tuoi figli e verso tuo marito. È  questo vale anche per i padri.


Che si sia fatta mettere incinta non è sicuro


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> *Come sei moderna,* nel dubbio avresti buttato una vita nel cesso e tirato lo scarico.
> Fosse figlia di una violenza, capirei: ma in questo caso, s*arebbe figlia comunque di un atto d'amore* (consenziente, come  ci si tiene a sottolineare adesso).
> L'aborto: i*o faccio un errore e*, invece di pagarne io le conseguenze, butto via la vita di una persona e *faccio pagare quelle conseguenze a lei*.
> Meno male che la persona in questione la pensa diversamente.


 avrebbe dovuto valutare. Come ti ho detto, non ci sarebbe dovuto trovare in una simile situazione. 
Gli errori che facciamo ricadono *sempre* su qualcun'altro.
Non è questione di modernità.
Un bambino non è un errore.
L'errore è stato avere un rapporto non protetto con l'amante. Come vedi quella bambina ha portato Life alla fuga.
Ci sono sempre delle conseguenze gravi, in situazioni gravi. Scegliere di fare la cosa giusta per tutti implica un sacrificio.
Poi che mi definisci atto d'amore una scopata col collega, scusa ma mi fa venire i brividi.
E' stata proprio brava a pensarla diversamente.


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che si sia fatta mettere incinta non è sicuro


Non cambia di molto il risultato.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> In questo caso la colpa è sua perché con una sua azione ha causato una reazione,riprovevole quanto vogliamo ma è così.


Sul suo caso non saprei

Io posso solo dire che se anche mia moglie si facesse tutta la squadra di pallacanestro del Brooklyn nets, io mio figlio non lo abbandono.

E se lo abbandonassi IO mi sentirei pienamente responsabile della MIA azione


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda che è un forum dove ognuno esprime le proprie idee e se ne discute. Per fortuna non ragioniamo tutti allo stesso modo.


Ma lo vuoi capire che è al di sopra di tutti gli dei?


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

Mah...sembra una gara fra chi ha fatto più lo stronzo fra lei e lui. 

Come se questa fossero faccende che è possibile mettere sul bilancino e fare la conta dei debiti e dei crediti, tirare una riga e decidere chi vince. 

Lei ha tradito, stronza. 

Lui ha abbandonato la famiglia, stronzo. 

Entrambi hanno coinvolti terzi nelle loro decisioni. 

I figli sono quelli che hanno perso di più. 

Per l'incapacità degli adulti di gestire le loro emozioni. 

La madre, come spesso accade, è rimasta sola a farsi il carico della crescita dei figli. 
Carico che non comprende semplicemente la questione economica, che sarebbe il meno, ma comprende l'accompagnare un individuo a formarsi per poter divenire un adulto si spera migliore di quelli che l'hanno generato. 

E visti i comportamenti delle figlie, direi che ha fatto un buon lavoro. Che sicuramente non le è stato gratis. Anzi. 

Lui non ha partecipato in nessun modo. 
Non è che dare dei soldi mette a posto rispetto alla crescita. 

E' un buonismo, quello dei soldi, che a me sembra serva semplicemente ad alleggerirsi la coscienza. 

Non partecipando ha perso molto. Moltissimo. 
Ha perso, o meglio, ha rifiutato il piacere di veder crescere il suo futuro. Le figlie. 

Vedo più che altro la superficialità di tutta una serie di considerazioni...il pensare di recuperare qualcosa, per esempio. O il tornare indietro. 

Vera o falsa che sia, gli adulti di questa storia hanno fallito. Sotto tutta una serie di aspetti. 

E dubito possano in alcun modo recuperare quel fallimento. 

Se non assumerlo onestamente. 
Senza andare a cercare fuori dalle rispettive incapacità e incompetenze le cause prime. 

E non per scontare una qualche pena. Ma per poter andare avanti.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non cambia di molto il risultato.


Cambia moltissimo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> avrebbe dovuto valutare. Come ti ho detto, non ci sarebbe dovuto trovare in una simile situazione.
> Gli errori che facciamo ricadono *sempre* su qualcun'altro.
> Non è questione di modernità.
> Un bambino non è un errore.
> ...


Azz, faccio rabbrividire io? 
Ma è quello che dici tu che fa rabbrividire: *non so chi dei due è il padre e allora lo uccido, nel mio grembo.*
Si piacevano, c'era attrazione reciproca, non è stata né una forzatura né una violenza.
Amore in senso lato.


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cambia moltissimo


Non cambia nella sostanza di come sono andate le cose cioè una famiglia distrutta.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sul suo caso non saprei
> 
> Io posso solo dire che se anche mia moglie si facesse tutta la squadra di pallacanestro del Brooklyn nets, io mio figlio non lo abbandono.
> 
> E se lo abbandonassi IO mi sentirei pienamente responsabile della MIA azione


Quoto.


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma lo vuoi capire che è al di sopra di tutti gli dei?


Hai ragione, ma la considero una persona molto intelligente con il difetto di sentirsi al di sopra di tutti, ma con questo non vuol dire che non la rispetto anzi, mi piace leggere ciò che scrive.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Azz, faccio rabbrividire io?
> Ma è quello che dici tu che fa rabbrividire: *non so chi dei due è il padre e allora lo uccido, nel mio grembo.*
> Si piacevano, c'era attrazione reciproca, non è stata né una forzatura né una violenza.
> Amore in senso lato.


sì, è una scelta difficile ma puoi farla. Dipende cosa decidi di salvare.


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sì, è una scelta difficile ma puoi farla. Dipende cosa decidi di salvare.


Magari ha salvato la figlia perché sapeva già che il matrimonio ormai era distrutto con il suo tradimento.Non lo sapremo mai, sono solo ipotesi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sì, è una scelta difficile ma puoi farla. Dipende cosa decidi di salvare.


Che il sistema (moderno moderno) ti lasci questa possibilità, non significa che tu sei autorizzato a pensare di percorrerla.
Uccidere una vita.
Nel tuo grembo.
La vita di tuo figlio.
*Non è una scelta, è un crimine legalizzato. *


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che il sistema (moderno moderno) ti lasci questa possibilità, non significa che tu sei autorizzato a pensare di percorrerla.
> Uccidere una vita.
> Nel tuo grembo.
> La vita di tuo figlio.
> *Non è una scelta, è un crimine legalizzato. *


ma guarda farsene un problema morale in una situazione del genere non mi sembra il caso.
Poi il proprio punto di vista sull'aborto è personale. Non è un contraccettivo, ma può essere usato per estreme necessità.
E questa poteva esserlo (per me).


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2017)

Esiste il divorzio, dal 1970.
Esiste l'affido condiviso.
Esistono strumenti per cui gli elementi di una coppia che ha dei problemi possono continuare a fare i genitori anche decidendo di non stare più insieme.
Per un padre solitamente può essere una soluzione più dolorosa perché al 90% i figli risiedono con le madri, ma comunque questo non impedisce di trovare un accordo perché i figli passino ugualmente il loro tempo con entrambi i genitori e se ci si separa da persone civili e mature i figli non risentono più di tanto di questa situazione.
Nel momento in cui metti al mondo un figlio metti in conto che fare il padre dovrà essere una priorità che avrà delle conseguenze sulle tue scelte future, per cui anche di fronte a un tradimento tu, padre, non rinneghi il tuo ruolo solo perché non hai le palle per affrontare il rapporto con tua moglie e prendere una decisione da persona adulta matura e responsabile.
Io ho avuto un amico che è stato tradito dalla moglie, che ha avuto un terzo figlio dall'amante.
Si sono separati. 
(lei per un po' ha vissuto con l'amante padre della terza, poi si son lasciati, si è messa con un altro e ha fatto altri due figli.).


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Magari ha salvato la figlia perché sapeva già che il matrimonio ormai era distrutto con il suo tradimento.Non lo sapremo mai, sono solo ipotesi.


certo sono ipotesi. Tutto potrebbe essere.
La figlia poi magari è sua. Ho conosciuto uomini che si sono presi cura del figlio (pur sapendo che geneticamente non era il loro).Ammirevoli


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che il sistema (moderno moderno) ti lasci questa possibilità, non significa che tu sei autorizzato a pensare di percorrerla.
> Uccidere una vita.
> Nel tuo grembo.
> La vita di tuo figlio.
> *Non è una scelta, è un crimine legalizzato. *


Il sistema, naturale, ha sempre permesso alle donne di gestire il proprio corpo. 

Che di questo si tratta. 

Che poi l'abbiano fatto di nascosto per secoli, è un'altro discorso che riguarda un livello più politico. 

Abortire è una scelta. 
E' decidere se lasciare che il proprio corpo sia un canale di riproduzione o no. 

Che non sia un metodo anticoncezionale, pienamente d'accordo. 

Ma che sia un crimine, direi proprio di no. 

Come donna, io decido ogni 28 giorni di concedere il mio corpo affinchè porti nel mondo un'altra vita. 
Ed essendo una scelta io posso dire sì o no. 
Ogni volta. 

E posso dire no se quell'attraversamento avviene senza che io lo voglia.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il sistema, naturale, ha sempre permesso alle donne di gestire il proprio corpo.
> 
> Che di questo si tratta.
> 
> ...


Che ci sia sempre stato non significa che si possa fare: *anche l'omicidio e lo stupro ci sono sempre stati.*
In alcune società lo stupro era legalizzato; nel mondo antico l'omicidio ammesso a certe condizioni: e quindi? Rimangono sempre dei crimini!
Quindi, mettila come vuoi, ma comunque decidi che una vita finisca. Anzi, che non parta.
Ho diritto o non ho diritto, c'è sempre stato o meno, è una vita che viene soppressa, nel tuo grembo.
*E' un delitto*.
Punto


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il sistema, naturale, ha sempre permesso alle donne di gestire il proprio corpo.
> 
> Che di questo si tratta.
> 
> ...


Tutto condivisibile ovviamente senta tenere conto di una eventuale decisione del proprio partner/marito e magari futuro padre, come da tradizione femminista ci hanno insegnato. Tra l'altro l'utero è mio e lo gestisco io


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sul suo caso non saprei
> 
> Io posso solo dire che se anche mia moglie si facesse tutta la squadra di pallacanestro del Brooklyn nets, io mio figlio non lo abbandono.
> 
> E se lo abbandonassi IO mi sentirei pienamente responsabile della MIA azione


Appunto
Mi stupisce il perdono così rapido dei figli


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che ci sia sempre stato non significa che si possa fare: *anche l'omicidio e lo stupro ci sono sempre stati.*
> In alcune società lo stupro era legalizzato; nel mondo antico l'omicidio ammesso a certe condizioni: e quindi? Rimangono sempre dei crimini!
> Quindi, mettila come vuoi, ma comunque decidi che una vita finisca. Anzi, che non parta.
> Ho diritto o non ho diritto, c'è sempre stato o meno, è una vita che viene soppressa, nel tuo grembo.
> ...


Punto? :carneval:

Io, che sono potenzialmente il tramite e il contenitore, decido come disporre di me e del mio essere. 

Non è paragonabile ad un omicidio o ad uno stupro. L'omicidio e lo stupro sono una relazione. Una dinamica fra individui. 

In un aborto, la dinamica è fra la donna e il fantasma di un figlio. 

Potremmo sperderci su quando inizia la vita...pensa un po' che io penso che la vita inizi già nell'immaginario di una donna. 

E' il potere di una femmina...dare la vita oppure distruggerla. 
Luce e Ombra. 

Le femmine, potendo creare la vita, possono anche distruggerla. 

E' uno dei motivi per cui il paternalismo è nato. Controllare il potere di una femmina. 
Non a caso il corpo della donna è terreno di scontro secolare. 

Perchè il corpo è l'emanazione concretamente controllabile. 

Ma è solo una emanazione. 
Una femmina lo è prima che esserlo nel corpo. 

Ecco perchè uno stupro non fa male fisicamente, se non in modo superficiale. 

Uno stupro è negare la volontà del femminile mentre si impone la sua espressione. 
Ed è doloroso perchè spedisce la donna, contro la sua volontà, in quel paradosso in cui essere femmina è essere negata nella propria volontà di essere. 

Direi che non si possa minimamente paragonare ad un aborto. 
Dove la femmina esercita semplicemente il suo potere distruttivo. 
Succhiandosi anche tutte le conseguenze dell'agirlo. 
E se le succhia da sola.


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Tutto condivisibile ovviamente senta tenere conto di una eventuale decisione del proprio partner/marito e magari futuro padre, come da tradizione femminista ci hanno insegnato. Tra l'altro l'utero è mio e lo gestisco io


E dove ho scritto che non si tiene conto di una eventuale decisione del partner? 

E' un altro piano, quello della condivisione di una decisione. 

Ma, resta comunque la donna a decidere per il suo corpo. 

Come resta comunque un uomo a decidere del suo corpo. 

La differenza è che il maschio non può creare la vita. 
E quindi a riguardo non può prendere decisioni che riguardano il suo stesso corpo. 

Può proporsi come compagno di colei che quel potere ce l'ha. E si propone concedendo il suo sperma. Per iniziare. 
Ecco uno dei perchè l'imposizione dello sperma ha un significato tanto profondo. 
Sia per i maschi sia per le femmine. 

E la sua influenza nelle decisioni, per come la vedo io, riguarda il quanto è degno di essere considerato compagno alla pari. E non è scontato, che sia degno. Lo deve dimostrare. Ogni singolo giorno. 
Circolarmente, sia chiaro. Reciprocamente ci si dimostra di essere degni della compartecipazione di scelte e decisioni che riguardano l'individualità di ognuno. E non è un qualcosa che deriva da un contratto.

Men che meno da un generico sentimento di amore


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma la considero una persona molto intelligente con il difetto di sentirsi al di sopra di tutti, ma con questo non vuol dire che non la rispetto anzi, mi piace leggere ciò che scrive.


Caustica, dall'alto del suo sapere.


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E dove ho scritto che non si tiene conto di una eventuale decisione del partner?
> 
> E' un altro piano, quello della condivisione di una decisione.
> 
> ...


Hai appena confermato quello che ho scritto io. Quando una donna ha in grembo un bambino, il suo corpo non è più suo ma condiviso con qualcun'altro. Ovviamente come succede per il 99% questo qualcun altro non conta mai un cazz.


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Hai appena confermato quello che ho scritto io. Quando una donna ha in grembo un bambino, il suo corpo non è più suo ma condiviso con qualcun'altro. *Ovviamente come succede per il 99% questo qualcun altro non conta mai un cazz.*


Io non sono madre...ma sono molto curiosa delle madri. 

rispetto al sottolineato, ti rispondo con le parole di una amica, madre convinta e felice di esserlo. 

"non solo il mio corpo è ancora più mio, quando la mia bambina era dentro di me. La mia bambina era mia, una parte di me. Adesso che non è in me, è una appendice del mio stesso essere."

La sua bimba è ancora molto piccola. Quindi la simbiosi e la dipendenza sono ancora molto alte. 

Fra non molto inizierà il percorso di "svezzamento", che non è semplicemente smettere di dare la tetta, ma sostenere il suo esserino a essere meno suo, della madre, giorno dopo giorno. Per lasciarla libera, da adulta di essere se stessa. 

Vedi il percorso a rovescio...e credimi, non ti prendo in giro, ma non avere un utero è davvero non avere un tassello per capire certe dinamiche. 

Forse un po' di umiltà nell'ascoltare le donne che parlano del loro utero, quando sono disponibili a farlo, potrebbe essere d'aiuto alla comprensione e al vivere le relazioni maschio e femmina non come una lotta di sopraffazione e di ragione/torto con le conseguenti colpe da perdonare. 

Quindi sì, una donna decide, anche perchè ha il potere naturale di farlo, cosa fare del suo corpo. 
Che nella maternità è ancora più suo e meno condivisibile con un maschio. Ancora di più la condivisione è una decisione e non una evenienza. 
Anche quando sta trasportando la vita. Usa un potere che ha. Di trasportarla o meno. 

Ribadisco che la condivisione col partner è ad un altro livello. Riguarda la relazione maschio e femmina che decidono di offrirsi alla vita come "volontari" per darle nuovo frutto. 

E riguarda un patto relazionale di alleanza, che come sottolineato più volte, dovrebbe andar ben oltre il rapporto maschio femmina. 

E questa storia è la rappresentazione dell'interruzione, unilaterale, di quel patto. 
Per reazione all'interruzione di un altro patto, quello maschio femmina in relazione solo fra di loro. 

che capisco che così è schematico...e di mezzo ci sono sentimenti ed emozioni. 

Ma i fatti sono che l'alleanza genitoriale, per storia, cultura, non natura (come anche questa storia dimostra) è una costruzione frutto di consapevolezza di chi si è in un disegno più grande. Ed è una costruzione che riguarda due individui che insieme hanno deciso di dare una vita e averne cura. 

Che esula dal piccolo e insignificante disegno della relazione maschio e femmina. 

Sono piani diversi. 

Il tuo grassetto non l'ho capito invece. Me lo spiegheresti meglio, se vuoi?


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non sono madre...ma sono molto curiosa delle madri.
> 
> rispetto al sottolineato, ti rispondo con le parole di una amica, madre convinta e felice di esserlo.
> 
> ...


Sai che fa male leggere certe cose? Sopratutto per un padre. Noi magari non capiamo voi perché avete questo dono celeste della procreazione, ma voi non comprendere noi in quanto padri dove anche noi abbiamo lo stesso attaccamento per i figli come lo avete voi. Tutti noi separati sapiamo cosa vuol dire non poter vivere con i propri figli e sentire tutti questi paroloni femministe mi fanno incazzare.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Punto? :carneval:
> 
> Io, che sono potenzialmente il tramite e il contenitore, decido come disporre di me e del mio essere.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sai che fa male leggere certe cose? Sopratutto per un padre. Noi magari non capiamo voi perché avete questo dono celeste della procreazione, ma voi non comprendere noi in quanto padri dove anche noi abbiamo lo stesso attaccamento per i figli come lo avete voi. Tutti noi separati sapiamo cosa vuol dire non poter vivere con i propri figli e sentire tutti questi paroloni femministe mi fanno incazzare.


Non sono parole femministe...ho descritto un fatto naturale. 

diventa femminista quando apre una battaglia in cui si vogliono vedere pari questioni che non lo sono. E quindi si sfalsano i piani. 
Non riconoscere il potere di creare e distruggere insito in una qualunque femmina, mette in condizione di non poter godere anche del dono che ci si fa reciprocamente rispetto a quel potere. E negare quel potere, mette pure in condizione di averne paura e volerlo assoggettare e negare...avendone ancora più timore e diffidenza, fra l'altro. 

Apre la guerra fra chi ha più potere su chi. 



Non mi sembra di aver minimamente negato l'attaccamento paterno, se così è sembrato mi sono spiegata male e me ne scuso. 

Sono forme di attaccamento semplicemente diverse. E non in termini di valore insito nell'uno e nell'altro. 
Ma perchè sono strutturalmente e fisiologicamente diversi. E' un fatto. Non è una posizione politica. 

Quella semmai viene dopo quando si discute su cosa a una femmina, o a un maschio, è permesso fare col suo corpo. 

Ma secondo te, tutta questa incomprensione da dove deriva? 

Che è vero che c'è...tanto che anche in un forum come questo, si finisce a discutere su chi ha ragione o torto..


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Punto? :carneval:
> 
> Io, che sono potenzialmente il tramite e il contenitore, decido come disporre di me e del mio essere.
> 
> ...


Sul potere distruttivo delle donne e sulla necessità di controllarlo ho già scritto.
E' il maschio il principio ordinatore.
Leggendoti mi rendo conto che una donna si arroga un diritto che non ha.
La società occidentale post-sessantottina (la prima matriarcale, femmina ed effeminata della storia) non ha futuro.
Solo quello della morte e di essere presa da chi ha bene presente (anche se in modo animalesco) il potere ordinatore del maschio.
Idee come quelle che hai espresso tu, sono state veicolate come *veleno *nelle società europee per provocarne la morte.


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non sono parole femministe...ho descritto un fatto naturale.
> 
> diventa femminista quando apre una battaglia in cui si vogliono vedere pari questioni che non lo sono. E quindi si sfalsano i piani.
> Non riconoscere il potere di creare e distruggere insito in una qualunque femmina, mette in condizione di non poter godere anche del dono che ci si fa reciprocamente rispetto a quel potere. E negare quel potere, mette pure in condizione di averne paura e volerlo assoggettare e negare...avendone ancora più timore e diffidenza, fra l'altro.
> ...


Tutta questa incomprensione deriva proprio dalle tue parole. Voi donne vi arrogate il diritto di scegliere o come dici te di procreare o distruggere, senza tenere in conto anche l'altra parte. Nel mometto che una donna aspetta un bambino non è più il suo corpo ma è il corpo di 3 persone. Il tuo discorso è femminista proprio nel momento in cui parli di potere. Anche un padre vive il momento del concepimento, vedere la propria compagna cambiare in meglio , vedere il suo pancione crescere, appoggiarsi sul pancione e sentire il proprio figlio muoversi e parlare con il pancione stesso. Quando si esce insieme per scegliere tutto il necessario per il bambino. Lo viviamo anche noi, anche noi soffriamo perche soffrite voi quando vi vediamo partorire e vi stiamo accanto. Anche noi gioiamo della nascita e ci commuoviamo quando prendiamo in braccio per la prima volta anche NOSTRO figlio. Anche noi passiamo le nottate in piedi quando il bambino deve essere cambiato o deve fare la poppata o siamo noi stessi che diamo il latte al bambino durante la notte, o quando sta male. Si il tuo e quello della tua amica sono discorsi da femministe. E per finire, quando la famiglia si rompe e magari succede perché tua moglie ti ha tradita, ti portano via i tuoi figli. Ecco cosa vuol dire essere padre.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sul potere distruttivo delle donne e sulla necessità di controllarlo ho già scritto.
> E' il maschio il principio ordinatore.
> Leggendoti mi rendo conto che una donna si arroga un diritto che non ha.
> La società occidentale post-sessantottina (la prima matriarcale, femmina ed effeminata della storia) non ha futuro.
> ...


A me è ben chiaro che il potere di dare la vita lo ha solo la femmina

Lo stabilisce la natura, e questo è un dato oggettivo (è una questione fisica)

Ma che il maschio abbia potere ordinatore lo so adesso.

Chi lo ha stabilito?


----------



## Outdider (30 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo che quello che ha fatto la moglie avrebbe provocato delle conseguenze. Ma non si scappa, anzi avrebbe dovuto chiarire e mettere tutto alla luce del sole. Scherziamo!!! Lui aveva tutte le ragioni del mondo e se l'è giocate con una azione che non gli fa onore.
> Pensa i nonni, all'oscuro, che magari si sono presi cura di una nipote non loro. C'era veramente tante persone coinvolte il minimo era fare chiarezza.


Da quello che ho potuto capire, nella sua testa stava prendendo corpo un idea terribile...avete capito tutti cosa. Chiedo sarebbe stato meglio questo per le figlie o un padre nell'ombra per quasi 2 decenni?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non sono parole femministe...ho descritto un fatto naturale.
> 
> diventa femminista quando apre una battaglia in cui si vogliono vedere pari questioni che non lo sono. E quindi si sfalsano i piani.
> Non riconoscere il potere di creare e distruggere insito in una qualunque femmina, mette in condizione di non poter godere anche del dono che ci si fa reciprocamente rispetto a quel potere. E negare quel potere, mette pure in condizione di averne paura e volerlo assoggettare e negare...avendone ancora più timore e diffidenza, fra l'altro.
> ...


Il problema è che troppi uomini in merito alle relazioni uomo-donna non parlano da adulti e da padri, ma da figli con tutto un immaginario non consapevole sulla madre buona/cattiva, regina/strega, Madonna/puttana.
Purtroppo da donne vediamo esseri grandi e grossi (più o meno) con peli e barba e crediamo di rapportarci con degli adulti.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Giugno 2017)

Comunque la mettiamo  a noi uomini ci lasciano sempre l'ultima parola " va bene "


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me è ben chiaro che il potere di dare la vita lo ha solo la femmina
> 
> Lo stabilisce la natura, e questo è un dato oggettivo (è una questione fisica)
> 
> ...


Potere, ti piace dirlo, ne godi nel dirlo. Chi ha il potere di dare la vita, la donna o l'uomo con il suo sperma? Ti rivelo un segreteto. Il potere della vita lo hanno entrambi. Voi vi siete presi anche il potere di decidere da sole se il bambino può vivere o deve morire. Donne la natura ha dato questo potere ( si continuo a ripetere la parola potere che ti piace tanto) ad entrambi. Senza di noi, voi non potreste essere madri e di conseguenza senza di voi noi non potremmo essere padri.

P.s. scusami ti ho scambiato per ipazia, ma il concetto non cambia.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me è ben chiaro che il potere di dare la vita lo ha solo la femmina
> 
> Lo stabilisce la natura, e questo è un dato oggettivo (è una questione fisica)
> 
> ...


*Principio *ordinatore, per l'esattezza.
Basta guardare le regole su cui si basano le società che oggi, con tanta arroganza, chiamiamo "tradizionali".
Basta studiare un po' la cosmogonia delle grandi civiltà e il principio femminile (creatore e distruttore) e il principio maschile (ordinatore).
La "diversità" maschio-femmina oggi ferocemente negata, al limite della persecuzione per chi osi ancora affermarla.


----------



## Foglia (30 Giugno 2017)

Il problema è che non si può mettere sullo stesso piano un tradimento fisico con un abbandono. Non per la donna, ma per i figli. Mi spiace, ma è come equiparare il furto di una mela al supermercato con una strage. Non stanno sullo stesso piano, ne' possono starci. Qui e' mancato un genitore, mica un compagno!

Brava comunque la madre a dare una immagine positiva alle figlie di un padre che non c'è stato.


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che troppi uomini in merito alle relazioni uomo-donna non parlano da adulti e da padri, ma da figli con tutto un immaginario non consapevole sulla madre buona/cattiva, regina/strega, Madonna/puttana.
> Purtroppo da donne vediamo esseri grandi e grossi (più o meno) con peli e barba e crediamo di rapportarci con degli adulti.


Dio mio Brunetta, mi lasci sempre basito per quello che scrivi, ma in senso negativo. Hai una concezione su noi uomini negativa. Tu insisti sul fatto che il tuo divorzio non ha lasciato strascichi, ma in realtà hai molta rabbia sul genere maschile.


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Da quello che ho potuto capire, nella sua testa stava prendendo corpo un idea terribile...avete capito tutti cosa. Chiedo sarebbe stato meglio questo per le figlie o un padre nell'ombra per quasi 2 decenni?


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Dio mio Brunetta, mi lasci sempre basito per quello che scrivi, ma in senso negativo. Hai una concezione su noi uomini negativa. Tu insisti sul fatto che il tuo divorzio non ha lasciato strascichi, ma in realtà hai molta rabbia sul genere maschile.


Miiii. Questo te lo straquoto


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Tutta questa incomprensione deriva proprio dalle tue parole. Voi donne vi arrogate il diritto di scegliere o come dici te di procreare o distruggere, senza tenere in conto anche l'altra parte. Nel mometto che una donna aspetta un bambino non è più il suo corpo ma è il corpo di 3 persone. Il tuo discorso è femminista proprio nel momento in cui parli di potere. Anche un padre vive il momento del concepimento, vedere la propria compagna cambiare in meglio , vedere il suo pancione crescere, appoggiarsi sul pancione e sentire il proprio figlio muoversi e parlare con il pancione stesso. Quando si esce insieme per scegliere tutto il necessario per il bambino. Lo viviamo anche noi, anche noi soffriamo perche soffrite voi quando vi vediamo partorire e vi stiamo accanto. Anche noi gioiamo della nascita e ci commuoviamo quando prendiamo in braccio per la prima volta anche NOSTRO figlio. Anche noi passiamo le nottate in piedi quando il bambino deve essere cambiato o deve fare la poppata o siamo noi stessi che diamo il latte al bambino durante la notte, o quando sta male. Si il tuo e quello della tua amica sono discorsi da femministe. E per finire, quando la famiglia si rompe e magari succede perché tua moglie ti ha tradita, ti portano via i tuoi figli. Ecco cosa vuol dire essere padre.


Perchè ti senti escluso dalla femmina proprio quando la femmina esprime al massimo del potere la sua femminilità? 

Che è esattamente collocata nel potere di creare e distruggere la vita. 
Di contenerla, nutrirla, averne cura. E, per converso, di espellerla. 

Come mai senti che l'affermazione di quel potere ti toglie il diritto di esserne parte? 

Il dentro l'utero...è una esperienza tutta al femminile. Solo una femmina sa, per esperienza, cosa significa stare in un utero. Esperienza consapevole intendo. I maschi, e non per una qualche colpa, ma per fisiologia, non possono. 
Non avete l'utero. Voi avete il cazzo. 
voglio dire, questa è pura e semplice anatomia eh. 

La condivisione poi avviene fuori dall'utero, nel mondo. Ma sono piani diversi. Non escludenti. 
Sono proprio forme...non so come altro dirlo.  


ribadisco, il femminismo è invece il proseguo di una guerra in cui si tenta di decidere chi è più potente fra maschio e femmina. 

E non è una guerra da cui c'è uscita. 

Maschio e femmina hanno potere. Entrambi. Diverso uno dall'altra. 
E la natura è saggia in questo...sono poteri che se ben consapevolizzati, permettono compenetrazione e bidirezionalità. 

Permettono di considerare le disparità per renderle terreno di crescita e scambio. Anche di competenze. 

Non riesco a capire cosa ti scatta per farti affermare che nell'esplicitazione, a tutto tondo, del potere femminile c'è la negazione di quello maschile. Dico davvero.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Potere, ti piace dirlo, ne godi nel dirlo. Chi ha il potere di dare la vita, la donna o l'uomo con il suo sperma? Ti rivelo un segreteto. Il potere della vita lo hanno entrambi. Voi vi siete presi anche il potere di decidere da sole se il bambino può vivere o deve morire. Donne la natura ha dato questo potere ( si continuo a ripetere la parola potere che ti piace tanto) ad entrambi. Senza di noi, voi non potreste essere madri e di conseguenza senza di voi noi non potremmo essere padri.
> 
> P.s. scusami ti ho scambiato per ipazia, ma il concetto non cambia.


stai scherzando vero?..

il potere della vita lo da la femmina, il grembo in cui cresce il figlio lo ha solo lei, la struttura fisica la ha lei

è un problema per te? per me assolutamente no... e non ho minima difficoltà a dirlo, non è un problema per me

la mia pancia non può far crescere alcuna vita. nemmeno la tua. siamo maschietti.

a me non dispiace affatto essere maschietto


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> *Principio *ordinatore, per l'esattezza.
> Basta guardare le regole su cui si basano le società che oggi, con tanta arroganza, chiamiamo "tradizionali".
> Basta studiare un po' la cosmogonia delle grandi civiltà e il principio femminile (creatore e distruttore) e il principio maschile (ordinatore).
> La "diversità" maschio-femmina oggi ferocemente negata, al limite della persecuzione per chi osi ancora affermarla.


non mi hai risposto però... e non è una provocazione, sono curioso

chi ce lo ha dato questo principio ordinatore?

nella femmina lo vedo al volo il potere di creare vita. nella nostra pancia non ci cresce nulla, siamo maschietti


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

Ok la chiudo qui. Skorpio non hai capito assolutente nulla di quello che ho detto ed anche Ipazia ti segue a ruota. Comunque io non parlo del fatto che ci sentiamo esclusi. Io parlo del fatto che vi arrogante un diritto che non avete e cioè la vita è la morte di un essere vivente. La decisione va presa in 2, sia se si parla di procreare sia se si parla di aborto.


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che troppi uomini in merito alle relazioni uomo-donna non parlano da adulti e da padri, ma da figli con tutto un immaginario non consapevole sulla madre buona/cattiva, regina/strega, Madonna/puttana.
> Purtroppo da donne vediamo esseri grandi e grossi (più o meno) con peli e barba e crediamo di rapportarci con degli adulti.



Per fortuna mi piacciono quelli sottili e atletici. 
Che si fanno la barba e che i peli se li tolgono e se li lasciano togliere 

Mi hai fatto pensare che non mi sono mai piaciuti gli uomini troppo pelosi, troppo armadiosi o cose del genere...
E mi sono sempre piaciute mani ferme, precise e sottili....

Il mio ex era pelosissimo :unhappy::singleeye:....e io credevo pure di essere finalmente arrivata a patti con la virilità :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ok la chiudo qui. Skorpio non hai capito assolutente nulla di quello che ho detto ed anche Ipazia ti segue a ruota. Comunque io non parlo del fatto *che ci sentiamo esclusi.* Io parlo del fatto che vi arrogante un diritto che non avete e cioè la vita è la morte di un essere vivente. La decisione va presa in 2, sia se si parla di procreare sia se si parla di aborto.


Mat... TU ti senti escluso

io mi sento inclusissimo.. e guai a chi mi tocca mio figlio

e guai a chi tocca me a mio figlio

io non sono escluso da un piffero... probabilmente stai proiettando una tua personale esperienza dolorosa.. 

ma è personale, appunto


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per fortuna mi piacciono quelli sottili e atletici.
> Che si fanno la barba e che i peli se li tolgono e se li lasciano togliere
> 
> Mi hai fatto pensare che non mi sono mai piaciuti gli uomini troppo pelosi, troppo armadiosi o cose del genere...
> ...


In pratica ti piace un effemminato


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> In pratica ti piace un effemminato


Noooo. Mi cade un mito


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ok la chiudo qui. Skorpio non hai capito assolutente nulla di quello che ho detto ed anche Ipazia ti segue a ruota. Comunque io non parlo del fatto che ci sentiamo esclusi. Io parlo del fatto che vi arrogante un diritto che non avete e cioè la vita è la morte di un essere vivente. La decisione va presa in 2, sia se si parla di procreare sia se si parla di aborto.



Ti sei auto escluso da un modo di discutere che mi sembra di aver tenuto su un piano di confronto civile ed educato. Senza nessuna offesa. 

A me non hai risposto. 
Ho fatto delle domande proprio per comprendere la tua prospettiva. Ma non la spieghi. 
Continui solo a ribadire il fatto che per te è inconcepibile che la tua visione non sia la verità assoluta.


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mat... TU ti senti escluso
> 
> io mi sento inclusissimo.. e guai a chi mi tocca mio figlio
> 
> ...


Skorpio, continui a non comprendere il mio discorso tanto è  vero che in queste poche righe hai fatto un minestrone. Scrivere i propri pensieri per un discorso così profondo in un forum e renderli comprensibili in poche righe, ammetto che non è semplice.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> non mi hai risposto però... e non è una provocazione, sono curioso
> 
> chi ce lo ha dato questo principio ordinatore?
> 
> nella femmina lo vedo al volo il potere di creare vita. nella nostra pancia non ci cresce nulla, siamo maschietti


Certo che ti ho risposto.
Le conosci le società tradizionali? Chi le organizzava e, quindi, le ordinava?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Skorpio, continui a non comprendere il mio discorso tanto è  vero che in queste poche righe hai fatto un minestrone. Scrivere i propri pensieri per un discorso così profondo in un forum e renderli comprensibili in poche righe, ammetto che non è semplice.


ma io ho capito cosa dici.

la DECISIONE di una coppia è giusto prenderla in coppia, e ci mancherebbe altro

ma il POTERE NATURALE che la natura conferisce ce lo ha la donna

la pancia dove crescere e nutrire il figlio ce la ha lei. è la natura che lo stabilisce...


ma è chiarissimo che aldi là del POTERE NATURALE c'è anche una scelta condivisa di coppia che deve essere condivisa

ci mancherebbe altro!

ma un conto è il POTERE che da la natura, altra cosa è la comune e condivisa scelta di un futuro papà e mamma


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> In pratica ti piace un effemminato



Bella questa mat :rotfl::rotfl:

e come sarebbe un maschilizzato invece? 

A me piacciono gli uomini talmente potenti, da non aver timore delle loro debolezze e delle loro fragilità. In effetti...sono requisiti che vengono assegnati più al femminile che al maschile...

I maschi devono avere il cazzo duro e puro...

Pensa che a me piace pure quando è molle, e mi piace che un maschio sia talmente in pace col suo cazzo che me lo lasci in mano anche da molle per giocattarci...magari mentre ci guardiamo una serie al pc


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti sei auto escluso da un modo di discutere che mi sembra di aver tenuto su un piano di confronto civile ed educato. Senza nessuna offesa.
> 
> A me non hai risposto.
> Ho fatto delle domande proprio per comprendere la tua prospettiva. Ma non la spieghi.
> Continui solo a ribadire il fatto che per te è inconcepibile che la tua visione non sia la verità assoluta.


Non mi sembra di aver usato offese o non aver usato un tono civile. Ho risposto a tutte le tue domande. E su l'ulima frase che hai scritto mi ricordi Brunetta. Come ho scritto a lei lo ribadisco anche a te . Siamo su un forum, tu hai le tue idee ed io le mie. Io non ho la verità assoluta e non l'ho mai pretesa come non l' hai te. Siamo qui per confrontarci e discutere.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Certo che ti ho risposto.
> Le conosci le società tradizionali? Chi le organizzava e, quindi, le ordinava?


quindi una questione di tradizione..? io non capisco

ho capito bene? è la tradizione che indica di chi è il potere?

sono serio, davvero

e comunque andrebbe avvertita la Merkel a questo punto, che ci tiene in scacco da 20 anni come polletti


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Per fortuna mi piacciono quelli sottili e atletici.
> Che si fanno la barba e che i peli se li tolgono e se li lasciano togliere*
> 
> Mi hai fatto pensare che non mi sono mai piaciuti gli uomini troppo pelosi, troppo armadiosi o cose del genere...
> ...


Buon gusto...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> quindi una questione di tradizione..? io non capisco
> 
> ho capito bene? è la tradizione che indica di chi è il potere?
> 
> ...


Mi arrendo... alzo bandiera bianca...
:blank:


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Buon gusto...


Penso anche io... 

Poi, de gustibus non disputandum est


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Noooo. Mi cade un mito


:rotfl::rotfl:

a questo servono i miti...


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2017)

*...*



Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mi arrendo... alzo bandiera bianca...
> :blank:


accetto la resa :rotfl:

comunque noi maschi il potere ce lo abbiamo eccome, eh? .. il nostro potere

è che si usa a cazzo, molto spesso... come il nostro amico ieri che è stato rubinato, che per farsi fare un pompino con ingoio dalla moglie (nemmeno troppo gradito, poraccio) dopo X anni di matrimonio, ha dovuto aspettare di scoprire che lo facesse a uno fuori :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Skorpio, continui a non comprendere il mio discorso tanto è  vero che in queste poche righe hai fatto un minestrone. Scrivere i propri pensieri per un discorso così profondo in un forum e renderli comprensibili in poche righe, ammetto che non è semplice.


Vedi se ho capito: la zia dice che la donna ha potere di vita e di morte dell'esserino che ha dentro di se , a prescindere dal proprietario del cazzo che ha contribuito con qualche goccia di liquido. Tu invece dici che la procreazione come la fine, tramite aborto, deve essere condivisa. Ho "incarrato" il problema?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> accetto la resa :rotfl:
> 
> comunque noi maschi il potere ce lo abbiamo eccome, eh? .. il nostro potere
> 
> è che si usa a cazzo, molto spesso... come il nostro amico ieri che è stato rubinato, che per farsi fare un pompino con ingoio dalla moglie (nemmeno troppo gradito, poraccio) dopo X anni di matrimonio, ha dovuto aspettare di scoprire che lo facesse a uno fuori :rotfl:


Se pagava un'escort in gamba faceva prima e meglio


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> In pratica ti piace un effemminato


Mat78... hai un continuo bisogno di rassicurazioni nel rapporto con l'altro sesso e per questo ti affidi a schemi molto rigidi in cui cerchi protezione.
Un uomo lo si vede nel momento in cui SA assumersi le responsabilità, sa essere se stesso uscendo dalle paure di genere, sa essere forte senza necessità di disporre di una donna debole per sembrarlo.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2017)

*...*



Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Se pagava un'escort in gamba faceva prima e meglio


mi sa  :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Dio mio Brunetta, mi lasci sempre basito per quello che scrivi, ma in senso negativo. Hai una concezione su noi uomini negativa. Tu insisti sul fatto che il tuo divorzio non ha lasciato strascichi, ma in realtà hai molta rabbia sul genere maschile.


Non ho una cattiva opinione sugli uomini, ma sugli uomini che danno elementi per farmela.
Ci sono periodo in cui qui imperversano :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di aver usato offese o non aver usato un tono civile. Ho risposto a tutte le tue domande. E su l'ulima frase che hai scritto mi ricordi Brunetta. Come ho scritto a lei lo ribadisco anche a te . Siamo su un forum, tu hai le tue idee ed io le mie. Io non ho la verità assoluta e non l'ho mai pretesa come non l' hai te. Siamo qui per confrontarci e discutere.


Uh...ho preso letteralmente il "la chiudo qui" dell'altro post 

Non ho detto che non sei stato civile tu. 
Ho detto che lo sono stata io, civile ed educata, e che non mi sembrava di arrogarmi nulla, discutendo. 
Qui sei sentito incluso in qualcosa in cui non era incluso invece 


Sto uscendo, ma sarò felice di riprendere il discorso, se il "la chiudo qui" era solo per dire 

Buon proseguimento intanto.


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bella questa mat :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e come sarebbe un maschilizzato invece?
> 
> ...


 fantastica. Non mi pronuncio sul come dev'essere un uomo, altrimenti esce fuori un altro discorso senza fine


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bella questa mat :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e come sarebbe un maschilizzato invece?
> 
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mat78... hai un continuo bisogno di rassicurazioni nel rapporto con l'altro sesso e per questo ti affidi a schemi molto rigidi in cui cerchi protezione.
> *Un uomo lo si vede nel momento in cui SA assumersi le responsabilità, sa essere se stesso uscendo dalle paure di genere, sa essere forte senza necessità di disporre di una donna debole per sembrarlo.*


Quoto :up:

A questi l'inchino non solo è dovuto....ma profondamente desiderato...profondamente.


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> fantastica. Non mi pronuncio sul come dev'essere un uomo, altrimenti esce fuori un altro discorso senza fine


E perchè mai? 

Siam qui per chiacchierare, per dire, anche per giocare, perchè no? 

Mi incuriosisce l'uomo maschilizzato


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi è un uomo uno che fugge?


no


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bella questa mat :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e come sarebbe un maschilizzato invece?
> 
> ...


Dubito rimanga molle a lungo


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vedi se ho capito: la zia dice che la donna ha potere di vita e di morte dell'esserino che ha dentro di se , a prescindere dal proprietario del cazzo che ha contribuito con qualche goccia di liquido. Tu invece dici che la procreazione come la fine, tramite aborto, deve essere condivisa. Ho "incarrato" il problema?


Blaise tu si che mi capisci.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Giugno 2017)

Chi sa se arrivano a vedere il primo tempo


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mat78... hai un continuo bisogno di rassicurazioni nel rapporto con l'altro sesso e per questo ti affidi a schemi molto rigidi in cui cerchi protezione.
> Un uomo lo si vede nel momento in cui SA assumersi le responsabilità, sa essere se stesso uscendo dalle paure di genere, sa essere forte senza necessità di disporre di una donna debole per sembrarlo.


Sai che non ho capito come mai hai scritto questo riferendoti a me? Se l'hai fatto, vuol dire che sto dando un'immagine sbagliata di me.


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Blaise tu si che mi capisci.


Si ma devi mettere in conto che leggendo qui, tutti i filosofi da Talete a oggi, cambierebbero mestiere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Da quello che ho potuto capire, nella sua testa stava prendendo corpo un idea terribile...avete capito tutti cosa. Chiedo sarebbe stato meglio questo per le figlie o un padre nell'ombra per quasi 2 decenni?


questo l'ho capito. Ma 17 anni sono tanti. Un ripensamento, il desiderio di vedere tua figlia. Come faceva a non mancargli.
Alla figlia è mancato, tanti che l'ha cercato. Lei ha sentito questa mancanza. Lui no, altrimenti l'avrebbe cercata prima. Ora sente di voler tornare. Ma cosa trovi, cosa hai perso. Ora è ora, con ferite e conseguenze. Il ritorno del figliol prodigo.
Si è presentato bene "vigliacco". Perché così è.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Chi sa se arrivano a vedere il primo tempo


ma oggi c'è una partita?


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> fantastica. Non mi pronuncio sul *come dev'essere un uomo,* altrimenti esce fuori un altro discorso senza fine



Invece è molto interessante.
Per me non è un uomo un Luca66, per esempio, che ha bisogno di prendere con la forza (ammettendo che quello che abbia raccontato fosse vero) la propria compagna per godere di un interesse sessuale che non c'è, non è un uomo un padre che fugge dalla madre dei suoi figli e soprattutto dai suoi figli solo perché non ha le palle per confrontarsi con sua moglie sul tradimento che ha subito.
Non sono uomini quelli che vogliono al proprio fianco donne deboli e succubi, relegandole a un ruolo subalterno in cui loro, uomini,  possano fingere di avere una forza che non avrebbero se al loro fianco ci fosse una donna intelligente, indipendente e forte.
Perché in fin dei conti una donna con queste caratteristiche li fa cagare addosso, perché devono dimostrare veramente di avere più palle di lei, non basta avere il cazzo che abbiamo tutti quanti per mettersi in salvo dalla loro paura di non sembrare uomini. 
Facile fare i lupi con un coniglio. Bisogna essere capaci di farlo con una leonessa. Ha senso che i lupi protestino che non ci son conigli e troppe leonesse, e che le leonesse allora devono diventare conigli?
Facciamocene una ragione: le donne sono quasi tutte leonesse. Lo sono perché per natura sono forti, di quella forza che consente loro di avere un legame con una persona estranea che cresce al loro interno senza averne (quasi) mai paura.


----------



## spleen (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè ti senti escluso dalla femmina proprio quando la femmina esprime al massimo del potere la sua femminilità?
> 
> Che è esattamente collocata nel potere di creare e distruggere la vita.
> Di contenerla, nutrirla, averne cura. E, per converso, di espellerla.
> ...


Se sostieni la capacità delle donne di agire ed esprimere il loro potere di genere a prescindere da qualsiasi adesione etica non ti puoi poi lamentare se lo fanno gli uomini.

Guardate che il fare e disfare nel concetto di piena libertà ha bisogno di una definizione mediata, etica e concettuale di questa libertà. Dire "faccio così perchè mi pare e piace" impone anche di subire agiti da parte altrui che applicano lo stesso concetto.

Tutto quello che di buono ha la nostra civiltà nasce da questo concetto di adesione e mediazione delle regole e dei valori. La vera libertà non è mai nè fuga nè rigetto a prescindere.


----------



## Mat78 (30 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Invece è molto interessante.
> Per me non è un uomo un Luca66, per esempio, che ha bisogno di prendere con la forza (ammettendo che quello che abbia raccontato fosse vero) la propria compagna per godere di un interesse sessuale che non c'è, non è un uomo un padre che fugge dalla madre dei suoi figli e soprattutto dai suoi figli solo perché non ha le palle per confrontarsi con sua moglie sul tradimento che ha subito.
> Non sono uomini quelli che vogliono al proprio fianco donne deboli e succubi, relegandole a un ruolo subalterno in cui loro, uomini,  possano fingere di avere una forza che non avrebbero se al loro fianco ci fosse una donna intelligente, indipendente e forte.
> Perché in fin dei conti una donna con queste caratteristiche li fa cagare addosso, perché devono dimostrare veramente di avere più palle di lei, non basta avere il cazzo che abbiamo tutti quanti per mettersi in salvo dalla loro paura di non sembrare uomini.
> ...


Condivido tutto, ma c'è un ma. Se la leonessa non abbassa anche lei la cresta va tutto a rotoli. Il tuo discorso su come dev'essere un uomo si può rigirare anche per le donne.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Facile fare i lupi con un coniglio. Fallo con una leonessa. E allora tutti i lupi a protestare che ci son troppe leonesse, che le leonesse devono diventare conigli.
> .


lo sai che oggi ti adoro!!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo sai che oggi ti adoro!!


Mettiti in fila! :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mettiti in fila! :rotfl:


ok, preso il numerino. Credo di essere dopo di te


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ok, preso il numerino. Credo di essere dopo di te


:up::carneval:


----------



## oriente70 (30 Giugno 2017)

Ma vigliacco perché ?? Perché ha lasciato le figlie in mano a una stronza ?? Perché non ha speso soldi in avvocati per una separazione ?? Perché non l'ha gonfiata di botte?? 
Ha sbagliato allontanandosi per troppo tempo.... Tutti quello che non ha affrontato a suo tempo lo affronterà nei prossimi giorni. Vigliacco sarebbe stato se ora non si fosse avvicinato alle figlie.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo sai che oggi ti adoro!!





Brunetta ha detto:


> Mettiti in fila! :rotfl:


Danny, facci un pensierino, queste ti allisciano in coppia :rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (30 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma oggi c'è una partita?


Con la partita allora non deve rompere troppo


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Con la partita allora non deve rompere troppo


chi non deve rompere, spiegati, oggi sono distratta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Danny, facci un pensierino, queste ti allisciano in coppia :rotfl:


 bravo diglielo. Mica lo capisce da solo:rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bella questa mat :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e come sarebbe un maschilizzato invece?
> 
> ...


Per Ginevra 65 mi riferivo a questa discussione


----------



## oriente70 (30 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per Ginevra 65 mi riferivo a questa discussione


Sicuramente non arrivano a finire il primo tempo


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2017)

O.T. Oriente fai il tassista?


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per Ginevra 65 mi riferivo a questa discussione


confermo non si arriva al primo tempo


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. Oriente fai il tassista?


perché sta domanda?


----------



## oriente70 (30 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. Oriente fai il tassista?


O.T  ??? Queste abbreviazioni non sono il mio forte..


----------



## oriente70 (30 Giugno 2017)

Je serve un passaggio??


----------



## oriente70 (30 Giugno 2017)

Vado a caricare clienti


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Se sostieni la capacità delle donne di agire ed esprimere il loro potere di genere a prescindere da qualsiasi adesione etica non ti puoi poi lamentare se lo fanno gli uomini.
> 
> Guardate che il fare e disfare nel concetto di piena libertà ha bisogno di una definizione mediata, etica e concettuale di questa libertà. Dire "faccio così perchè mi pare e piace" impone anche di subire agiti da parte altrui che applicano lo stesso concetto.
> 
> Tutto quello che di buono ha la nostra civiltà nasce da questo concetto di adesione e mediazione delle regole e dei valori. La vera libertà non è mai nè fuga nè rigetto a prescindere.



Grazie! 

Forse ho capito...provo a rispiegare quel che intendo. 

Se io affermo che l'apparato muscolare maschile è più potente di quello femminile e che questo è un fatto, dico qualcosa di offensivo per qualcuno? 

(per me lo era, un tempo, quando sentivo di dover dimostrare che non c'era differenza fra uomini e donne, mascherando dietro una richiesta di parità un timore di non essere riconosciuta nella mia forza). 

Non mi sembra sia offensivo. Più che altro non mi sembra che possa essere più di tanto disquisito poichè è un fatto. 
I maschi sono muscolarmente più potenti di una femmina. 

Questo significa che, siccome sono più potenti e io lo riconosco, sto affermando che concedo anche l'abuso di quel potere e di quella forza? 
Non mi sembra. 

Un maschio sa di essere più potente di una femmina. 
Ne è consapevole. Sa che è la sua Natura. 
Consapevolmente decide di dosare il suo potere all'interno di una relazione con una femmina. 

Lo stesso per me vale rispetto alla procreazione. 
La donna ha un apparato che le permette di più, più potere rispetto ad un uomo. 
Questo non significa che ne abusa. L'affermazione non è abuso. 
Si riconosce il suo potere e lo dosa all'interno di una relazione con il maschio. 

Mi spiego meglio? 

Affermare che una donna, una femmina ha il potere di creare e quindi anche quello di distruggere (ogni cosa, ha il suo rovescio) non significa annullare il potere di compartecipazione maschile. 
Significa semplicemente affermare quello che una donna ha il potere di fare. 

Come un maschio può abusare della sua potenza muscolare nei confronti di una donna, così una donna può abusare del suo potere vitale nei confronti di un maschio. 

E' potere anche questo. 

Ed è qui che entra in gioco la condivisione e il rispetto. 

(ricordo che il potere di dare la vita è stato secolarmente utilizzato come scambio anche fra famiglie potenti, e anche come modo per "intrappolare" il maschio...giusto per ricordare il rovescio della medaglia). 

Ed è qui che entra in gioco la pari DIGNITA' degli individui che si giocano, per scelta e per necessità insieme. 

Ma è una parità, quella fra uomo e donna che non si gioca sulle uguaglianze di potere, si gioca esattamente sul contrario, ossia sulle diseguaglianze del potere di ognuno che possono essere terreno di crescita comune oppure terreno di guerra. 

La scelta, anche etica, è qui. Come giocare i rispettivi poteri. E per farlo serve riconoscerseli vicendevolmente. 

Negare il potere...è insensato. Ed è frutto della paura stessa del potere. 

Come femmina per me è non solo pacificatorio, ma anche liberatorio affermare pienamente il mio potere. 
E trovo sia lo stesso per i maschi che fanno lo stesso. 
Ed è il posto dove ci si incontra disarmati. Perchè il potere, riconosciuto ognuno a se stesso e poi, di conseguenza, all'altro è messo in mezzo. E condiviso. Di conseguenza anche nelle decisioni. 

Ma per essere disarmati bisogna riporre le armi. Se si fa finta che le armi non esistano, non ci si può disarmare.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> O.T  ??? Queste abbreviazioni non sono il mio forte..





oriente70 ha detto:


> Je serve un passaggio??





oriente70 ha detto:


> Vado a caricare clienti


Hai un nick che suona come il nome di un taxi: "Oriente70 a piazza della Repubblica cinque minuti "


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Dubito rimanga molle a lungo


Vero 

Ma il fine non è comunque quello...quindi a quel livello, duro o molle, è una cosa molto relativa. 

E l'erezione diviene un modo dell'apprezzamento puro e semplice. 
Un bel modo. Fra l'altro.


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Condivido tutto, ma c'è un ma. Se la leonessa non abbassa anche lei la cresta va tutto a rotoli. Il tuo discorso su come dev'essere un uomo si può rigirare anche per le donne.


Le leonesse non hanno creste...a che io sappia 

E se si abbassano, lo fanno solo con chi ha dato dimostrazione di meritarselo 

La natura non fa sconti, a questo livello.


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai un nick che suona come il nome di un taxi: "Oriente70 a piazza della Repubblica cinque minuti "


Orie' beccati questa.


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per Ginevra 65 mi riferivo a questa discussione


non ho capito la cosa del primo tempo e della partita


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> Forse ho capito...provo a rispiegare quel che intendo.
> 
> ...


Ora ho capito anche io 

Il termine "Potere" viene forse percepito e vissuto da qualche utente come una sorta di "affronto" .. una sfida..

Si sa, ma no si dice.. (più o meno..)...


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ora ho capito anche io
> 
> Il termine "Potere" viene forse percepito e vissuto come un "affronto" .. una sfida..
> 
> Si sa, ma no si dice.. (più o meno..)...


A me, quando avevo in piedi la sfida coi maschi, il fatto che venissero definiti più potenti di una femmina, e anche di me quindi, mi mandava in sfida nera. 

Sintomo di mie insicurezze. Ovviamente. Ma allora non me ne accorgevo. Ero troppo presa dal dover dimostrare il mio potere (e ne ero schiava, ovviamente...)

Mi ricordo i primi tempi in palestra quando vedevo questi qui che mi usavano mille cautele. E io mi incazzavo a mina. E mi lamentavo col su to che mi facevano attenzione. 

Era una cosa che mi imbarazzava profondamente. E mi faceva sentire anche inadeguata. (ovvio anche qui che passavo per loro per definire me). 

Quindi un giorno l'altro maestro mi ha presa per combattere e mi ha letteralmente corcata. 
Ne ho prese veramente una carriola. Tanto che alla fine ero "suonata" e non stavo neanche in piedi. 
Alla fine mi ha detto che aveva usato forse il 30% della sua potenza muscolare e il 3% della sua tecnica. 
Poi mi ha presa, mi ha portata davanti allo specchio e mi ci ha fatto guardare dentro: e l'immagine era anche ridicola.

Io alta 1,58 e lui 1,90 e rotti. 
Io 47 kg, lui quasi 90. 
Le mie mani rispetto alle sue sembravano cucchiaini da te. E i miei piedi erano minuscoli. 
Io ero minuscola. E sembravo una bambinetta a suo confronto. 

Poi mi ha fatto vedere per quanto tempo avevamo combattuto. E che ero ancora intera. 
E mi ha sottolineato che non ero arretrata. Nonostante lui fosse evidentemente in grado di spaccarmi in due. Con due dita, fra l'altro. Tenendo conto della tecnica. 

Ci ho pensato e ripensato per mesi...Ho iniziato ad avere rispetto per i maschi che mi usavano premura. A non sentirlo come un affronto e una mancanza di considerazione. E mano a mano io riconoscevo questo (e riconoscevo quindi il loro potere), loro mi usavano meno premura e iniziavo a divertirmi a combattere. E anche loro. 
Io ho imparato che la loro premura poteva essere un'arma per me. E la saggezza era il modo in cui si utilizzava quell'arma. 

(e io quell'arma, la premura maschile, l'immagine maschile della donna angelicata l'ho ripetutamente usata senza pietà coi maschi). 

Ecco...credo che il percorso di reciproco riconoscimento vada in questa direzione. 
Riconoscimento delle rispettive potenzialità, dei rispettivi poteri. 

Il su to mi ha poi spiegato che essendo io piccolina posso usare altre cose che non siano la potenza, e che la potenza non è l'unica via, anzi, il più delle volte non è una via. 

etc etc....


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me, quando avevo in piedi la sfida coi maschi, il fatto che venissero definiti più potenti di una femmina, e anche di me quindi, mi mandava in sfida nera.
> 
> Sintomo di mie insicurezze. Ovviamente. Ma allora non me ne accorgevo. Ero troppo presa dal dover dimostrare il mio potere (e ne ero schiava, ovviamente...)
> 
> ...


Sono dei begli esempi.. e sono dei bei percorsi 

Anche perché come ben emerge dalle esperienze che racconti, riconoscere un potere non vuol dire affatto chinare il capo o esser condannati a sbraitare con la bava alla bocca dalla rabbia...

Insomma.. c'è da riflettere, e da spalmare a vari livelli..

Maternità e paternità inclusi (tornando a oggi)


----------



## spleen (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> Forse ho capito...provo a rispiegare quel che intendo.
> 
> ...


Si, così si, è più o meno quello che intendo anch'io.
Ogni individuo esercita forza o violenza secondo le sue capacità e caratteristiche nel suo habitat, non ho mai sottovalutato il potere femminile, dal momento che spesso hanno esercitato anche su di me questa loro capacità.
Il punto è appunto rendere forza la violenza, cioè legittimare il potere attraverso delle regole etiche condivise.
In questo 3d a volte mi è sembrato un confronto poco costruttivo, una gara.
E ti dirò che comunque non ho mai inviato le donne per la loro capacità di generare....


----------



## oriente70 (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> non ho capito la cosa del primo tempo e della partita


Ipazia se mentre vedi un film lo trastulli di solito non si arriva a vedere il primo tempo


----------



## oriente70 (30 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai un nick che suona come il nome di un taxi: "Oriente70 a piazza della Repubblica cinque minuti "


Mo piazza della Repubblica 5 minuti mica volo


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ipazia se mentre vedi un film lo trastulli di solito non si arriva a vedere il primo tempo


:rotfl::rotfl:

uh...adesso ho capito. 

Noi guardiamo anche tutto il film...se è per quello 

Ci si trastulla per il piacere del trastullo..mica necessariamente serve arrivare, non pensi? 
Non è un obbligo intendo. A volte è molto piacevole anche quella tensione che tiene lì...intimità. 

Mai chiacchierato mentre ci si masturba reciprocamente? O fumato una sigaretta mentre si scopa?


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, così si, è più o meno quello che intendo anch'io.
> Ogni individuo esercita forza o violenza secondo le sue capacità e caratteristiche nel suo habitat, non ho mai sottovalutato il potere femminile, dal momento che spesso hanno esercitato anche su di me questa loro capacità.
> Il punto è appunto rendere forza la violenza, cioè legittimare il potere attraverso delle regole etiche condivise.
> In questo 3d a volte mi è sembrato un confronto poco costruttivo, una gara.
> E ti dirò che comunque non ho mai inviato le donne per la loro capacità di generare....


sono contenta di essermi spiegata 

Anche a me sembra una gara, ecco perchè continuavo a chiedere del senso di esclusione nel momento in cui si afferma un dato di fatto fisiologico. 

La condivisione delle regole arriva dopo il riconoscimento dei partecipanti al gioco. E dopo la condivisione del gioco che si intende giocare. 

Affermare il potere femminile è anche affermare quello maschile e viceversa. 

Capisco che veniamo da secoli in cui il potere maschile si è costruito su un apparente, lo sottolineo, APPARENTE, non potere femminile...un grande inganno. Fondamentalmente. 

Io invece credo che maschi e femmine siano dispari e che sia esattamente nella disparità, assunta come risorse da mettere in comune, il potere della Vita, a cui, entrambi, insieme e sullo stesso piano si inchinano. 
Ma quello stesso piano è possibile e reale solo se si riconosce la disparità e si esce dalla guerra di chi è superiore a chi e dove. 

Si può essere pari nella disparità. Se il potere è messo in mezzo. Per metterlo in mezzo però serve saperlo. Se no, non si mette in mezzo niente. 

Se devo dirti la verità...a me piace molto essere femmina e avere il potere di creare la vita. E anche quello di distruggerla. E parte della mia fierezza è riuscire a non cadere nella superbia dell'uno e dell'altro. 

Poi nella superbia e nella presunzione ci cado spessissimo, però 

E imparo a riconoscermi umilmente la mia umanità...

(anche se preferisco la mia immagine divina :carneval


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono dei begli esempi.. e sono dei bei percorsi
> 
> Anche perché come ben emerge dalle esperienze che racconti, riconoscere un potere non vuol dire affatto chinare il capo o esser condannati a sbraitare con la bava alla bocca dalla rabbia...
> 
> ...


Quando si teme un potere, se ne è schiavi. 

La tirannia si fonda esattamente su questo principio. 

E si è schiavi non in virtù del potere, ma in virtù della paura che si ha di non essere all'altezza di quel potere. 

E' uno dei motivi per cui le tirannie, per tanto che durino, non stanno in piedi a lungo. 
Prima o poi qualcuno si sveglia e si dice "ma sai che c'è' ma vaffanculo!" 

Un po' come l'imperatore nudo...

Fra l'altro spesso e volentieri si è schiavi di un potere che si teme, perchè si teme il proprio di potere. 

Non mi ricordo chi fosse...ma diceva all'incirca che ad un grande potere, corrisponde una grande responsabilità. 

E la responsabilità fa ancora più paura della tirannia...molta di più.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> uh...adesso ho capito.
> 
> ...


Mentre si scopa non ho mai fumato avrei problemi dove buttare la cenere [emoji15]


----------



## spleen (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> sono contenta di essermi spiegata
> 
> Anche a me sembra una gara, ecco perchè continuavo a chiedere del senso di esclusione nel momento in cui si afferma un dato di fatto fisiologico.
> 
> ...


Modello dolce stil novo? 
Il grande unicorno rosa si vendicherà di te.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quando si teme un potere, se ne è schiavi.
> 
> La tirannia si fonda esattamente su questo principio.
> 
> ...


Spiderman


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Modello dolce stil novo?
> Il grande unicorno rosa si vendicherà di te.


non esattamente dolce stil novo...per la verità :rotfl::rotfl:


...il grande unicorno rosa penso che se la darebbe a gambe...


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiderman


davvero???? 

non l'ho neanche visto io il film...chissà come caspita ho fatto a raccattare la citazione!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> davvero????
> 
> non l'ho neanche visto io il film...chissà come caspita ho fatto a raccattare la citazione!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Il film è bellissimo.
Io l'ho citato più volte.
Io ho il gusto della cultura pop.


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mentre si scopa non ho mai fumato avrei problemi dove buttare la cenere [emoji15]


nel posacenere!


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il film è bellissimo.
> Io l'ho citato più volte.
> Io ho il gusto della cultura pop.


Lo guarderò

Adesso proverò a ricordarmi dove ho preso la citazione..che giri strani fanno le informazioni!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo guarderò
> 
> Adesso proverò a ricordarmi dove ho preso la citazione..che giri strani fanno le informazioni!


Terminetor 1 e 2 li hai visti?


----------



## oriente70 (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> nel posacenere!


Dipende in che posizione si fa ...e poi meglio avere le mani e la bocca libere


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Terminetor 1 e 2 li hai visti?


Non ho guardato film per un sacco di tempo...

Quindi no...niente terminator...

Ho un lungo elenco di cose che mi sono persa per strada in questi ultimi anni...aggiungo anche questi!!


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dipende in che posizione si fa ...e poi meglio avere le mani e la bocca libere


Beh...se si desidera fumare, ci si mette in posizioni che lo permettano, no? 

Non sono poche eh...

Immagino quindi mai sperimentato massaggi mentre si scopa? 
(e anche qui le posizioni non sono poche) 

La discrimine non è la posizione...è la foia


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Fra l'altro spesso e volentieri si è schiavi di un potere che si teme, perchè si teme il proprio di potere.
> 
> .


Io penso che in molti casi, in queste dinamiche, il proprio di potere non si riesca proprio a vederlo... Prima ancora che vederlo e temerlo


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io penso che in molti casi, in queste dinamiche, il proprio di potere non si riesca proprio a vederlo... Prima ancora che vederlo e temerlo


E perchè non lo si vede?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E perchè non lo si vede?


Perché accecati dal potere dell'altro.. (credo)

Cosa che toglie lo sguardo dal nostro potenziale nella dinamica


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché accecati dal potere dell'altro.. (credo)
> 
> Cosa che toglie lo sguardo dal nostro potenziale nella dinamica


Sai che io sono propensa a pensare che non lo si veda, perchè significherebbe assumersi anche il fatto che quel potere è anche potenzialmente violenza? 
Significa guardarsi allo specchio e quindi vedere anche le parti non piacevoli. 

Senza andare troppo nel profondo, egoismo, presunzione, vanità, etc etc...

A volte meglio guardar fuori, che guardar dentro...

Non penso che nessuno possa accecare nessun altro che non se lo lasci fare. 

Se no, non mi spiegherei i guizzi umani di ribellione ai soprusi e alle imposizioni del potere.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai che io sono propensa a pensare che non lo si veda, perchè significherebbe assumersi anche il fatto che quel potere è anche potenzialmente violenza?
> Significa guardarsi allo specchio e quindi vedere anche le parti non piacevoli.
> 
> Senza andare troppo nel profondo, egoismo, presunzione, vanità, etc etc...
> ...


Può essere una ipotesi, ma ci devo pensare

Però prendevo anche a prestito il tuo racconto di prima del giovanotto nerboruto di cm 190 che fisicamente era più forte.

E dal "desiderare" ciecamente di contrastare con eguale forza quella forza, che invece era il SUO potere

Però ci devo pensare meglio ..


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Può essere una ipotesi, ma ci devo pensare
> 
> Però prendevo anche a prestito il tuo racconto di prima del giovanotto nerboruto di cm 190 che fisicamente era più forte.
> 
> ...


ci sto meditando pure io...non sono mica sicurissima...

Il desiderio cieco che mi componeva, non era soltanto mio...è un discorso complesso, che riguarda anche le aspettative che si sono introiettate in particolare da bambini, quando le cose entrano e si stabiliscono all'interno senza che si possa opporre la minima resistenza...e io sono stata una maschio e una femmina mancat*. 

Quindi deludente come maschio e deludente come femmina, per i miei genitori. 

Il confronto coi maschi per me non è mai stato linearissimo 


Edit: comunque il giovanotto, una volta sono riuscita metterlo giù e fargli una presa giusta bloccandolo. Più una casualità che altro...ma è stato galvanizzante  (anche se poi ho avuto mal di muscoli per una settimana:rotfl::rotfl


----------



## oriente70 (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...se si desidera fumare, ci si mette in posizioni che lo permettano, no?
> 
> Non sono poche eh...
> 
> ...


Se c'è la foia fumo dopo casomai


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se c'è la foia fumo dopo casomai



Appunto...

In questo senso la foia è discrimine


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2017)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> ci sto meditando pure io...non sono mica sicurissima...
> 
> Il desiderio cieco che mi componeva, non era soltanto mio...è un discorso complesso, che riguarda anche le aspettative che si sono introiettate in particolare da bambini, quando le cose entrano e si stabiliscono all'interno senza che si possa opporre la minima resistenza...e io sono stata una maschio e una femmina mancat*.
> 
> ...


Forse sono prospettive diverse..

Il mio è un ragionamento ovviamente generico, ma...

Faccio un esempio, una relazione dove uno è economicamente dipendente dall'altro, che magari non glielo fa nemmeno pesare, e esercita il suo obiettivo "potere" in modo molto sereno

Ecco.. se chi è "dipendente" osteggia e rimarca con inusitata caparbietà e in modo anche scomposto e fuori luogo questa "dipendenza".. in fondo in fondo desidera quel potere (che evidentemente non ha nella relazione)

Se x caso un giorno la situazione si ribalta, e disgraziatamente il "sottoposto" diventa dominante.. ecco..

Io credo che esercitera' questo potere in modo assai più vessatorio di quanto lo abbia subito a suo tempo..

"Finalmente! Ora si che vedrai!"

Non so se mi sono spiegato..


----------



## Outdider (30 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè ti senti escluso dalla femmina proprio quando la femmina esprime al massimo del potere la sua femminilità?
> 
> Che è esattamente collocata nel potere di creare e distruggere la vita.
> Di contenerla, nutrirla, averne cura. E, per converso, di espellerla.
> ...


Prima sottolineatura,dal punto di vista puramente anatomico, non è del tutto vero, anche voi lo avete...di dimensioni ridotte ma lo avete.
Seconda sottolineatura, vero, quoto convinto.
Terza sottolineatura, vero, quoto.


----------



## Divì (2 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> No, guarda.
> Io penso che un uomo abbia la sua volontà che è indipendente dall'agire della moglie o di chiunque altro.
> Lui ha deciso di fuggire, di fregarsene come padre delle conseguenze sulle figlie della sua fuga.
> Con questo gesto ha veramente dimostrato di essere un vigliacco come ha scritto nel titolo del thread.
> ...


:quoto:


----------



## Outdider (3 Luglio 2017)

*Life is Life*

L'autore del 3d saluta tutto il forum, domani sarà in Italia...a casa!
Tanta felicità


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> L'autore del 3d saluta tutto il forum, domani sarà in Italia...a casa!
> Tanta felicità


Portavoce ufficiale?


----------



## infinity (4 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> L'autore del 3d saluta tutto il forum, domani sarà in Italia...a casa!
> Tanta felicità


deducendo Life non tornerà qui ?

Life is life imbocca al lupo.


----------



## Outdider (4 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Portavoce ufficiale?


No, ha solo deciso che fossi io a porvi sui saluti ed auguri.


----------



## Outdider (4 Luglio 2017)

infinity ha detto:


> deducendo Life non tornerà qui ?
> 
> Life is life imbocca al lupo.


Credo che qualche capatina la farà ancora.


----------



## infinity (4 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Credo che qualche capatina la farà ancora.


OK.


----------



## insane (4 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> *non so chi dei due è il padre e allora lo uccido, nel mio grembo.*


I chiesotti religiosi sono il male del mondo


----------

